# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for April 2018 >>



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This information is from last year's April round (which was regarded one of the worst rounds for FY 2016-2017. 

*Invitations issued on 12 April 2017*

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	800
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	29
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-12-april-2017


*Invitations issued on 26 April 2017*

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	651
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	21

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-26-april-2017


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> This information is from last year's April round (which was regarded one of the worst rounds for FY 2016-2017.
> 
> *Invitations issued on 12 April 2017*
> 
> ...


The worst month for last FY is better than the overall trend of this year
So many people's dream got destroyed!

And they invited a few 105 and 100 pointers over and over again! Is that's even possible to claiming 105 points? One has to finish a PHD before 23(in au), spend another year in PY and join the au workforce so that he gets 8 yrs working exp(on what visa?) before 32, getting married with another PHD, pass IELTS8, NATTI in the process.
I think accomplish any of these is already hard enough, that super hero did all of them??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> The worst month for last FY is better than the overall trend of this year
> So many people's dream got destroyed!
> 
> And they invited a few 105 and 100 pointers over and over again! Is that's even possible to claiming 105 points? One has to finish a PHD before 23(in au), spend another year in PY and join the au workforce so that he gets 8 yrs working exp(on what visa?) before 32, getting married with another PHD, pass IELTS8, NATTI in the process.
> I think accomplish any of these is already hard enough, that super hero did all of them??


Hopefully this month there will more invites than usual 300.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Best of Luck.


----------



## Daksh (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Need your assistance. I am planning to apply for the PR this year. Doing it by myself and not through any immigration. Kindly help me with the process. 

I am planning to apply for 189/ 190 for Marketing Specialist positon 
STEP 1 : Should I get my skills assessed by paying INR 50,000 to VETASSESS 
STEP 2 : I write my IELTS and get a 7 point band.
STEP 3 : Give my EOI 
STEP 4 : Get an invite by the state 
STEP 5 : Apply for PR by paying INR 2,83,000 

This is what I could gather from the information I have researched so far. Am I right ? I know I might sound like a puppy in front of all you guys but I need your help. 

Kindly help. 

Daksh


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Daksh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need your assistance. I am planning to apply for the PR this year. Doing it by myself and not through any immigration. Kindly help me with the process.
> 
> ...


Hi

Steps 1 to 3 put you in position but State sponsorship will be your problem - only two states are sponsoring your occupation - Queensland for those that study in Queensland.

South Australia are sponsoring 3 situations:

1 you are an international graduate of South Australia.
2 you have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
3 you have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more. 

So very limited State sponsorship opportunitoes

Regards

Tony


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Daksh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need your assistance. I am planning to apply for the PR this year. Doing it by myself and not through any immigration. Kindly help me with the process.
> 
> ...


You can try PTE instead of IELTS.
Try to get 79 in all in PTE.

Step 4 doesn't necessarily need to be state sponsorship. 190 is state sponsorship, while 189 isn't state sponsorship.

As tony suggested above, it is highly unlikely to get state sponsorship for your qualification. So you can try 189.

These days it is really tough to get invite, so try to score more in PTE.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

venki276 said:


> You can try PTE instead of IELTS.
> Try to get 79 in all in PTE.
> 
> Step 4 doesn't necessarily need to be state sponsorship. 190 is state sponsorship, while 189 isn't state sponsorship.
> ...


Hi Venki

189 not possible as his occupation is not on MLTSSL

Regards

tony


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > You can try PTE instead of IELTS.
> ...


Oh!!

I was not aware of that.

Thanks for the info Tony.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Hopefully this month there will more invites than usual 300.


Ahhhh its good to be optimistic but I really doubt the way things are going on now.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

​


mustafa01 said:


> Hopefully this month there will more invites than usual 300.


Any solid news behind this hopefulness or the regular positivity?

I have also heard this april will be different ...but no solid news just some consultant !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umairgr said:


> ​
> Any solid news behind this hopefulness or the regular positivity?
> 
> I have also heard this april will be different ...but no solid news just some consultant !


Everyone is clutching at straws 

In my personal opinion, this year all balance rounds will be limited to just 300 invites per round
Let’s see what the allocation is for the next FY

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

When is the next round folks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> When is the next round folks.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


In all probability 3rd April 6.30pm india time

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In all probability 3rd April 6.30pm india time
> 
> Cheers


Ok bienz 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In all probability 3rd April 6.30pm india time
> 
> Cheers


Also one question pl
If we are selected, we won't get any mail.
But we have to log into the skill select to find out right.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Also one question pl
> If we are selected, we won't get any mail.
> But we have to log into the skill select to find out right.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


You will get a mail
But the mail gets delayed sometimes by a few minutes, and no member has the patience to wait for it, so everyone just keeps refreshing their Skillselect page

Cheers


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi members I m new this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 07 Jan 2018 with 70 points under 261312. Is there any scope of receiving invite in April or may?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mani_2384 said:


> Hi members I m new this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 07 Jan 2018 with 70 points under 261312. Is there any scope of receiving invite in April or may?


Hi Mani,

Going by the current trend, looks like only 75 and above are getting invited. Try increasing your English score or try applying for SS.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there a confirmation of whether Electronics Engineers (233411) and few other occupations where invited in the last round?


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Bala

I have applied for NSW as well with 75 points under 261312 on 6 Feb 2018. Is there any round for 190 as well & how can I check that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> Hi Bala
> 
> I have applied for NSW as well with 75 points under 261312 on 6 Feb 2018. Is there any round for 190 as well & how can I check that?


There are no rounds in 190 like in 189

States issue invites in batches whenever they want

Lately it is seen that NSW are sending the invites every alternate Fridays, but it may be just a temporary phenomenon 

Cheers


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Subscribing!!


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Is there a confirmation of whether Electronics Engineers (233411) and few other occupations where invited in the last round?


Check Unofficial results from 21st March Skill Select round - Iscah


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

That means people applied for 189 with 70 points under 2613 is not receiving any invites till date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> That means people applied for 189 with 70 points under 2613 is not receiving any invites till date?


Fir the past several rounds, even a few 75 pointers spillover to the next round
So where is the question if 70 getting a chance

Till the department reduces the maximum points for English to 10 for 2613 , they will only invite English professors and not actual software engineers


Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> That means people applied for 189 with 70 points under 2613 is not receiving any invites till date?


As of March round , 75 pts till March 2nd have got invite, see there is more than 2 weeks of backlog for 75 pointers. Can't talk about 70 seriously it's not happening. Last invite received for 70 pts was on Oct 31st. I am talking only about ,2613 occupations.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Mani_2384 said:
> 
> 
> > That means people applied for 189 with 70 points under 2613 is not receiving any invites till date?
> ...


So trueee, lol.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Mani_2384 said:
> 
> 
> > That means people applied for 189 with 70 points under 2613 is not receiving any invites till date?
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Yes you are right. I have struggled enough and it was quite painful to get 20. I was missing few attempts by a whisker and yeah damn it's been really hard.

No justification officially yet and only of late from this forum I came to know that there is no binding commitment from the immigration department to fill the quota for each occupation every year.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Lately it is seen that NSW are sending the invites every alternate Fridays, but it may be just a temporary phenomenon


Hello,

Does the EOI status change if you get a 190 invite? or they're two different things altogether?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the EOI status change if you get a 190 invite? or they're two different things altogether?
> 
> Thanks.


The status does not change in the EOI for a pre invite

It will change only when you get the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*In preparation for invite*

Hi Seniors, 

For those who have already received an invite, can you share what we should prepare for when it's our turn? I read about people going for medical checkup and getting police clearance. Can anyone share a more detailed list than the one on the homeaffairs.gov website?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will get a mail
> But the mail gets delayed sometimes by a few minutes, and no member has the patience to wait for it, so everyone just keeps refreshing their Skillselect page
> 
> Cheers


AUS FY starts from july is it?? so its abt to year end ...will that delay any grant in queue??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> AUS FY starts from july is it?? so its abt to year end ...will that delay any grant in queue??


Yiu are right
Australian FY is July to June

Last year many members got a mail from mid June that their application is processed and ready for grant, but because the quota for the year is over, it would be granted only in the next FY

So I would not be surprised if that same situation happens this year also towards mid June

Cheers


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

ivokau said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> For those who have already received an invite, can you share what we should prepare for when it's our turn? I read about people going for medical checkup and getting police clearance. Can anyone share a more detailed list than the one on the homeaffairs.gov website?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well the first thing to do would be go through some of the excellent threads that we already have here on what to do next.

I cant post a link as I don't have the required post count, but search for this thread 
"Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view " by nicemathan


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

userAdm*n said:


> Well the first thing to do would be go through some of the excellent threads that we already have here on what to do next.
> 
> I cant post a link as I don't have the required post count, but search for this thread
> "Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view " by nicemathan


Thanks for the tip!! I'm reading his thread now. Lot's of good info. :thumb:


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for April 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Tony Abbott calls on Peter Dutton to cut Australia’s migration intake

It’s very clear form this article that the cut in immigration number is requested by the government and will continue for couple of years until they start raising the numbers again ...very depressing news 

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...e/news-story/d4eb42f6cebf850b744960c8c42fda4d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

alhuyam said:


> Tony Abbott calls on Peter Dutton to cut Australia’s migration intake
> 
> It’s very clear form this article that the cut in immigration number is requested by the government and will continue for couple of years until they start raising the numbers again ...very depressing news
> 
> ...


It's a month old article. Check what needs to be done to be in the race buddy


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*Question on police certificates*

Hi All,

Sorry if this is a silly question but I have a doubt regarding the police certificates. The homeaffairs site says:

_For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age._

If my wife and I have stayed in Singapore for 15 years, are we still required to get police clearance from our home country?

Thanks!


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, my friend currently hold Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476), but he has not yet come to Australia. In the meantime, he already got an invitation to lodge Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) as an off-shore applicant from his country.


Question: Can he come to Australia using 476 visa after 190 visa has been lodged from his country?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KK12 said:


> Hi, my friend currently hold Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476), but he has not yet come to Australia. In the meantime, he already got an invitation to lodge Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) as an off-shore applicant from his country.
> 
> 
> Question: Can he come to Australia using 476 visa after 190 visa has been lodged from his country?


As he is not onshore on the date of the application, he will not get a Bridging visa

So he can come on his 476 visa normally 
Just take care to inform the CO that he is in Australia so that the IED can be processed accordingly 

Please do recheck in VEVO, that the visa has not been cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Okay 👌. Thanks a lot Newbienz


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question but I have a doubt regarding the police certificates. The homeaffairs site says:
> 
> ...


Yes. You must get it for every country you have lived in above the age of 16. 

The rule says 10 years for 12 months or more. We followed this rule and were asked for all of our PCCs. We lost months in this process that could have been done earlier. Don't take a chance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question but I have a doubt regarding the police certificates. The homeaffairs site says:
> 
> ...


Home country PCC has to be provided irrespective of your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi guys, need your advise on below:

I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 NSW with DOE 29 Jan 18. My points are 65+5 for Civil Engineer 232211.

Considering current trend, I need advise that should i opt to submit EOI for other states where civil engineering is open. My available choices are:
1. VICTORIA (MEL)
2. TASMANIA (HOB)
3. SOUTH AUSTRALIA (AD) (also considering chain migration as my brother is there)

I haven't seen much of Invitations from above states (on immitracker) in last couple of months. What you guys advise based on current scenario.

Looking forward to your valuable replies.

Cheers!


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

263111 80pts
DOE 29/03

All things being equal, ITA should drop in the next round


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

I finished my bachelor in telecommunication engineer in Australia. However, after graduate, I have about 4 year experiences as production quality engineer in factories. So can I apply for skill assessment as a production engineer and claim 5 points for working exp ? If so, can I still have 5 points of Australian study ? 
It is so confused in this case for me because my qualification and my experience are belong to two completely different ANZSCO codes.

Please help!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Fir the past several rounds, even a few 75 pointers spillover to the next round
> So where is the question if 70 getting a chance
> 
> Till the department reduces the maximum points for English to 10 for 2613 , they will only invite English professors and not actual software engineers
> ...


Hey newbienz.. Nice to see you are still here helping others..
I just came across this.. 
Reducing Max English points to 10 will never be an option as otherwise software enginners with Superior English will keep on waiting just like other software engineers with Proficient English. 
Canada and Australia both are mostly English speaking nations and they would love to welcome people with very good English along with the skills they are applying for.
Well I am saying this even after waiting for 2 years and 6 months to get an invitation just because I didn't get to Superior English. 

They are doing cherry picking now which every country should do.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Home country PCC has to be provided irrespective of your circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Does PCC require for minors (dependent kids)?


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Home country PCC has to be provided irrespective of your circumstances
> ...


Not required.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ducko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finished my bachelor in telecommunication engineer in Australia. However, after graduate, I have about 4 year experiences as production quality engineer in factories. So can I apply for skill assessment as a production engineer and claim 5 points for working exp ? If so, can I still have 5 points of Australian study ?
> It is so confused in this case for me because my qualification and my experience are belong to two completely different ANZSCO codes.
> ...


Doesn't have to be same occupation. As long as you have finished minimum 2 years degree in CRICOS registered course u get 5pts irrespective of the occupation u r applying for.


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

So if we are taking about English score. Soon I am going to receive 5 extra point for my experience after that I have 75 points under 2613 but in ielts I have score 7 each, do I get invite or I need to retake than exam again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> So if we are taking about English score. Soon I am going to receive 5 extra point for my experience after that I have 75 points under 2613 but in ielts I have score 7 each, do I get invite or I need to retake than exam again?


Give your points table and when you have taken the IELTS exam

Cheers


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have taken my IELTS in December 2017


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mani_2384 said:


> I have taken my IELTS in December 2017


You should get it in a round or two depending on when your points increase. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> You should get it in a round or two depending on when your points increase.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am not sure he has calculated his points correctly unless he posts his points table

75 points with just 10 points for English is a bit hard to achieve 

Cheers


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

My points break down as below 
Age 30
IELTS - 7 each - 10 points
Experience - 10 points total 9.11months till date (after acs 2 years deducted 7yrs 11 months). After April I will total 10yrs of exp.
Education - 15 points
Spouse - 5 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> My points break down as below
> Age 30
> IELTS - 7 each - 10 points
> Experience - 10 points total 9.11months till date (after acs 2 years deducted 7yrs 11 months). After April I will total 10yrs of exp.
> ...


No issues there

However, as you are continuing to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, I hope you are sure you are meeting all parameters for the same ?

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I am not sure he has calculated his points correctly unless he posts his points table
> 
> 75 points with just 10 points for English is a bit hard to achieve
> 
> Cheers


Agree but in very few rare cases I have seen people get it if they had started their career at a very early age. Not sure with this guy though. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mani_2384 said:


> My points break down as below
> Age 30
> IELTS - 7 each - 10 points
> Experience - 10 points total 9.11months till date (after acs 2 years deducted 7yrs 11 months). After April I will total 10yrs of exp.
> ...


What is your age now? Just check if it's not crossing 32 years mark by then or else you will loose 5 points for that. 
You just need a month of eligibility on 75 points to get invited. I hope you have that much time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am 31 now but in next 5 month I will be 32. I have start my career in 2008 after completing my education I got the campus placement.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mani_2384 said:


> I am 31 now but in next 5 month I will be 32. I have start my career in 2008 after completing my education I got the campus placement.


Lucky you!
You have a buffer of ~4 months after acquiring 75 points. That should be enough. Now sit tight and wait for your turn. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi I am new member here , I have 1 question,
As I live at different address from the one mentioned in passport , I know that for PCC I have to submit Post paid bill bearing my current residential address.
what I want to know is that do Police come at you address which you have submitted during PCC at passport seva Kendra ?
If yes do they also ask for documents?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gauravminhas said:


> Hi I am new member here , I have 1 question,
> As I live at different address from the one mentioned in passport , I know that for PCC I have to submit Post paid bill bearing my current residential address.
> what I want to know is that do Police come at you address which you have submitted during PCC at passport seva Kendra ?
> If yes do they also ask for documents?


They may or may not come but they will surely check the Documents especially address proof. I don't think police guys will accept mobile postpaid bill. See if you can arrange Bank statements or electricity bill.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

thanks for the update , do I have to get passbook also with the Photograph, or the downloaded statement from my bank is enough , bearing my address.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauravminhas said:


> thanks for the update , do I have to get passbook also with the Photograph, or the downloaded statement from my bank is enough , bearing my address.
> Thanks


Passbook with photographs would be ideal
If not, then at least get the statement stamped and signed at the branch

Cheers


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

hi thanks for info, 1 more question, will salaried account statement works or it has to be savings only ?


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

hi thanks for info, 1 more question, will salaried account statement works or it has to be savings only ?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

he guys wassup, hope you are doing good.

I have a doubt regarding work experience, in Australia and overseas. Can anyone please clear my doubt ?

I have the below work experience:
(dates are in dd-mm-yyyy)

07/10/2013 - 10/02/2017 [Work Location: India]
13/02/2017 - 01/12/2018 [Work Location: Melbourne]
04/12/2018 - Present [Work Location: India]

So, I will be completing my total work experience of 5 years in October 2018.

Will i be eligible for +5 points due to work experience? 

PS: will the 10 months in Australia put a negative impact?

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gauravminhas said:


> hi thanks for info, 1 more question, will salaried account statement works or it has to be savings only ?


As evidence of employment? It will.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gauravminhas said:


> hi thanks for info, 1 more question, will salaried account statement works or it has to be savings only ?


Yes. That is also a special type of savings account. Anyway type of account doesn't matter if you are able ro provide photo passbook with at least last one years of statement. 
Best luck for your PCC. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> he guys wassup, hope you are doing good.
> 
> I have a doubt regarding work experience, in Australia and overseas. Can anyone please clear my doubt ?
> 
> ...


You cannot combine Australian and non Australian experience together

They will be calculated separately

So you will have 4years 2 months overseas- 5 points 
and 10 months Australian experience, - nil points 
Total claim only 5 points in all

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot combine Australian and non Australian experience together
> 
> They will be calculated separately
> 
> ...


But the catch is, ACS has deducted 2 years of my work experience 

Experience after October 2015 is only valid.

So while counting my overall experience, should my work experience in both Oz and India count?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> But the catch is, ACS has deducted 2 years of my work experience


That's normal.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's normal.


Ya I know this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> But the catch is, ACS has deducted 2 years of my work experience
> 
> Experience after October 2015 is only valid.
> 
> So while counting my overall experience, should my work experience in both Oz and India count?


So you will have only 1 year 3 months 10 days overseas experience + 4 months current experience Total 1 year 7 months approx 
Points NIL

Australian 10 months 
Points NIL

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

So, my question is, will i get 5 points after completing total 5 years work experience in October 2018?

Keeping in account that ACS will deduct 2 years and my experience will stand at 3 years (in October 2018)

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> So, my question is, will i get 5 points after completing total 5 years work experience in October 2018?
> 
> Keeping in account that ACS will deduct 2 years and my experience will stand at 3 years (in October 2018)
> 
> Regards.


Experience points NIL
You will get 5 points only after approx 17 months from date

See calculations in previous post

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You will soon have enough points for AU - 12 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You will soon have enough points for AU - 12 months.


He will no longer accrue experience in Australia 

He has moved back to india

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So you will have only 1 year 3 months 10 days overseas experience + 4 months current experience Total 1 year 7 months approx
> Points NIL
> 
> Australian 10 months
> ...


Sorry newbienz, it is becoming a little tricky in here.

I will have a total work experience of 5 years in October 2018.

After ACS deduction, it will stand at 3 years in October 2018

This will include the below experiences:

October 2015 - February 2017 [India]
February 2017 - December 2017 [Australia]
December 2017 - October 2018 [India]

So, my work experience has a mix of both Oz and overseas work ex.

Hence I am confused if the total work ex will count or not.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Sorry newbienz, it is becoming a little tricky in here.
> 
> I will have a total work experience of 5 years in October 2018.
> 
> ...


You are clutching at straws
It will not really help
You have to face the reality

The Australian and overseas experience CANNOT be clubbed
They will be considered in isolation

So forget the Australian experience till such time that you are deputed to Australia again and just calculate when you will complete actual 36 months working in India only from NOV 2015 onwards

That will be roughly 17 months from now

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are clutching at straws
> It will not really help
> You have to face the reality
> 
> ...


Yup, hard truth but to be safe than sorry. Don't want to over claim points at any cost/stage.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> So, my question is, will i get 5 points after completing total 5 years work experience in October 2018?
> 
> Keeping in account that ACS will deduct 2 years and my experience will stand at 3 years (in October 2018)
> 
> Regards.


even with 70 points... the wait is very long now.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> even with 70 points... the wait is very long now.


Yup, the trend seems to be at odds with my points but I have enough time to work and re-skill myself with latest in demand tools/tech to land a job sooner once I touch down in Ozland.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi I’m new to this forum my eoi is 5- jan-2018 with 70 pts including spouse points. What are my chances to get 189 invite before July as I’m going to loose 5 points for age in July


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Divkasi said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum my eoi is 5- jan-2018 with 70 pts including spouse points. What are my chances to get 189 invite before July as I’m going to loose 5 points for age in July


whats your anzsco?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

dooralpha said:


> 263111 80pts
> DOE 29/03
> 
> All things being equal, ITA should drop in the next round


 your points breakdown please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MdAamerHasan said:


> your points breakdown please


It does not make much difference.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I’m new to this forum my eoi is 5- jan-2018 with 70 pts including spouse points. What are my chances to get 189 invite before July as I’m going to loose 5 points for age in July
> ...


 2613 software engineer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Divkasi said:


> 2613 software engineer


as of now its unclear... it is 75 and 80 pointers who are invited as of now.


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It does not make much difference.


Oh yes it doesn't matter at all

80 is 80


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good luck all. Lets hope Australia increases the number of invites from 4 April round.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th April with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111. 
ACS +ve, PteA 79+
Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
Any chances for getting invite on 3rd April?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

vineetanandjha said:


> I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th April with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111.
> ACS +ve, PteA 79+
> Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
> Any chances for getting invite on 3rd April?


Sorry EoI filed on 28th March.. Typo:tape2:


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Sorry EoI filed on 28th March.. Typo:tape2:


it depends on the number of folks with your anzsco code.
I think its for business analyst. 
also they will have quotas for developer and business analyst and tester which falls under the same group.
so one can not predict much on this. 
I myself have seen quite a few BAs waiting.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Skill select is not updated yet. Looks like we will have round postponed or scheduled for next week


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Skill select is not updated yet. Looks like we will have round postponed or scheduled for next week


Seems so....but let's hope it happens tomorrow and they invite more than previous....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

abin said:


> Seems so....but let's hope it happens tomorrow and they invite more than previous....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hope is always cruel buddy. I had been hoping but realized I was running short of time.

It is better to target the next upcoming rounds in this financial year and compete in it.

The news from the Opposition parties on immigration is disheartening. It is also evident with the number of invites rolled out since last November or so.Further to this there is no concrete evidence as to why the invites has reduced


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I just hope in this round we get the invite else will be disheartened.

ANZSCO - 261111

EOI 80 - 29/03/2018

Invite - ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Skill select is not updated yet. Looks like we will have round postponed or scheduled for next week


I request not to spread negativity without evidences. In the past as well this has happened. DHA did not update SkillSelect but the round had happened. 
Everyone just wait and hope to get invite today..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> I request not to spread negativity without evidences. In the past as well this has happened. DHA did not update SkillSelect but the round had happened.
> Everyone just wait and hope to get invite today..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Was hoping to get this answer.. Thanks!!

261313
189 75 points 
DOE: 12th Mar 2018


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I request not to spread negativity without evidences. In the past as well this has happened. DHA did not update SkillSelect but the round had happened.
> Everyone just wait and hope to get invite today..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


nahh would like to be wrong here. It's just hope n hope buddy.

Who else would be happier than me to see a round happening tonight. I can be one step closer again for an invite.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> nahh would like to be wrong here. It's just hope n hope buddy.
> 
> Who else would be happier than me to see a round happening tonight. I can be one step closer again for an invite.


May you get it soon buddy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Best of luck to all, If there is a round on 04-Apr.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Best of luck to all, If there is a round on 04-Apr.


I hope members are aware that DST has kicked in and hence forth the rounds will now be at 7.30 PM Indian time

Cheers


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to all, If there is a round on 04-Apr.
> ...


What's Dst?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hopeisalive said:


> What's Dst?


Day light saving. 

After DST 2:00 PM GMT.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I hope members are aware that DST has kicked in and hence forth the rounds will now be at 7.30 PM Indian time
> 
> Cheers


Lets hope there is a round happening today


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Experts, any possibility of getting an invite in April for me. Points 75 261313 eoi 22 March pte 20
Also please suggest me whether I should filed eoi for 190 also. I always prefer 189 but now I don't want to risk my invite as it seems trends keeps on changing for this FY.


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Do we have the invitation round in another 40 minutes? Any clue?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Any invitation round today??


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any update anyone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

guys any news?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Invited.. Woohoo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Invited.. Woohoo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations... Good there is a round today. Can you plz tell me ur points, skill code n doe....


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

feb 3,80 points external auditor invited！


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

Anybody with 70 points for 189 - 261313 got invited today. Any traction for 70 points today.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> feb 3,80 points external auditor invited！


Congrates mate.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sandy.bgl said:


> Anybody with 70 points for 189 - 261313 got invited today. Any traction for 70 points today.


Bud there is quite a backlog for 75 in 2613 and 70 seems ruled out at least for this year


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT 2611,75 points,Feb 9 2018 invited


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally!!! got the invite 

261313
189 75 points
DOE: 12 Mar 2018


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

looks another round of 300 invitation


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Bud there is quite a backlog for 75 in 2613 and 70 seems ruled out at least for this year


Yes. 70 for 261313 is struck since 30/10/2017. No invites after that. :-(


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Invited 
261313
DOE 8 the March April


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Any 70 pointers invited ???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

No invitation 😞 with even 75 points


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Not for me though. The wait is the result for me


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

when have you submitted your EOI?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Yuppieeee....got invited....thankou all..

70 point
Doe 5th Dec 2017
Registered nurse

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dolapo_olatunbosun (Mar 20, 2018)

invited 70 points civil engineer doe 2nd dec 2017


----------



## vpjoseph (Mar 20, 2018)

261111 Business Analyst,75 points,Feb 9 2018 invited


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys, do they send all the invites simultaneously or there is still a chance to get invited in the next couple of hours?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Hey guys, do they send all the invites simultaneously or there is still a chance to get invited in the next couple of hours?


If you haven’t got it in 30 minutes, it’s over for you in this round 

Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If you haven’t got it in 30 minutes, it’s over for you in this round
> 
> Cheers


For VISA application is it necessary to provide PCC of both primary and dependents or only for primary??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

Invite Recieved


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

any 65 pointers ???


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Invite received
points: 70
code: 233111
EOI lodged: 30 Nov 2017


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Not invited in this round.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

abin said:


> Yuppieeee....got invited....thankou all..
> 
> 70 point
> Doe 5th Dec 2017
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you haven’t got it in 30 minutes, it’s over for you in this round
> 
> Cheers


Hey Newbienz,

I had submitted my EOI (70 POINTS, 189) on 5th December. Post that in Feb, I made a change to the employment date which did not change my points. Now my EOI shows "initially submitted on 5ht dec" and "last submitted on 2nd Feb".
Do you think this will affect my place in the queue?


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Got the invite 🙂

261313
189 75 points
DOE: 08 Mar 2018


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Any 65 pointers, especially 233111 chemical engineer


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

He guys, got invitation today.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

harrymoves said:


> Got the invite 🙂
> 
> 261313
> 189 75 points
> DOE: 08 Mar 2018


Congrats


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations everyone who got the invitation today. Please update immitracker to help others..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations everyone who got the invitation today. Please update immitracker to help others..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was wrong and yayy invite happened. 2613** has moved by 10 days. Hoping for the best in the next round


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven’t got it in 30 minutes, it’s over for you in this round
> ...


Yes, your eoi will be considered as 2nd Feb, as far as I know.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Invite received
> points: 70
> code: 233111
> EOI lodged: 30 Nov 2017


Congrates buddy 
I m also having 70 points for 189 same code 233111
75 points for 190 NSW.
I would like to know that have you applied for 190 NSW & if Yes than did you receive 190 invite


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI (70 POINTS, 189) on 5th December. Post that in Feb, I made a change to the employment date which did not change my points. Now my EOI shows "initially submitted on 5ht dec" and "last submitted on 2nd Feb".
> Do you think this will affect my place in the queue?


If points are not changing, DOE will not change.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I was wrong and yayy invite happened. 2613** has moved by 10 days. Hoping for the best in the next round


Hehe.. Always be positive friend.
May you get it soon. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have finally received my invitation to 189! 70 Points chemical engineer ANZSCO 233111, DOI 28 November 2017.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

any invite under 263111 on 4th april?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys,

I got invited today.. FINALLY!!!!!

Electronics Engineer - 233411
70 Points
DOE: 03 Dec 2017


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

congrats dude n best of luck for future process


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Yuppieeee....got invited....thankou all..
> 
> 70 point
> Doe 5th Dec 2017
> ...




Woow congratulations bro!!! 
Can you please share me your points breakdown?? I m RN too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Congrates buddy
> I m also having 70 points for 189 same code 233111
> 75 points for 190 NSW.
> I would like to know that have you applied for 190 NSW & if Yes than did you receive 190 invite


Thanks.

I did apply for NSW 190 but no invitation sent from them yet.


----------



## thingol (Apr 4, 2018)

I didn't get invited today for ANZCO 261312

DOE: 14th March 2018
Points: 75

Do you think there are still some invites to go today


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Invited 189 on 4/4/18. I have a question.

If we receive 189 invite and lodged nomination for 190, will 190 be blocked. I applied only using one email address for both 189 and 190.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

guest1700 said:


> Invited 189 on 4/4/18. I have a question.
> 
> If we receive 189 invite and lodged nomination for 190, will 190 be blocked. I applied only using one email address for both 189 and 190.


If it is in single EOI then EOI get locked.
If you have 2 different EOIs, I woukd suggest to withdraw other 190 EOI so as to make way for others as you have received 189 invite. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have finally received my invitation to 189! 70 Points chemical engineer ANZSCO 233111, DOI 28 November 2017.


Congratulations mate. M also with same points n 233111 doe 30 March 2018. Can u plz tell me that did u received invite from NSW n do u gave 20 points in English. As m just tired of this trend n waiting time n m looking for invite from NSW.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> If it is in single EOI then EOI get locked.
> If you have 2 different EOIs, I woukd suggest to withdraw other 190 EOI so as to make way for others as you have received 189 invite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I already received 189, I am onshore in Victoria and want to apply for 190 as it gets a quicker grant. I want to know if I will receive 190 as I already received the nomination request and apply for VIC.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Woow congratulations bro!!!
> Can you please share me your points breakdown?? I m RN too!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Know buddy....but what's your point and doe?
Heres mine :
Age: 32(30)

Education: 15

Indian Experience: 10

IELTS : 10

SPOUSE POINT : 5

Total :70

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

What's the thread to follow for post invite? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

MdAamerHasan said:


> any invite under 263111 on 4th april?


No mate , still waiting


----------



## satyamedicherla (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, They are considering Date of Effect (EOI Last Submitted On) instead of EOI Initially Submitted On.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

guest1700 said:


> I already received 189, I am onshore in Victoria and want to apply for 190 as it gets a quicker grant. I want to know if I will receive 190 as I already received the nomination request and apply for VIC.


Well I have seen things go other way around. 189 usually gets quicker grant. You never know how things change with DHA.
If you have 189 option then you shouldn't pursue 190 at all according to me. Why to restrict to one state if you have option to move around?
Completely upto you..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guest1700 said:


> Invited 189 on 4/4/18. I have a question.
> 
> If we receive 189 invite and lodged nomination for 190, will 190 be blocked. I applied only using one email address for both 189 and 190.




If you already invited under sc189 your eio is frozen now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone with date of effect as 13/03/2018 got an invite today for 189?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bnilesh said:


> Anyone with date of effect as 13/03/2018 got an invite today for 189?




Anzsco?) but no as far as it seems) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

bnilesh said:


> Anyone with date of effect as 13/03/2018 got an invite today for 189?


261313 was invited with this date.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

Its 261313. Immitracker shows some have received but dates are earlier than 10th March


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 261313 was invited with this date.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks ! Hope I get it today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 261313 was invited with this date.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I cant see that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant see that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a friend who applied on 13/03/2018 with 75 pts (189) for 261313. He got invited last night. I think his case is on immitracker, I will ask him to update.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I know a friend who applied on 13/03/2018 with 75 pts (189) for 261313. He got invited last night. I think his case is on immitracker, I will ask him to update.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Ok. 

Maybe we can have someone online confirming personally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> I Know buddy....but what's your point and doe?
> Heres mine :
> Age: 32(30)
> 
> ...




Damn you didn't get invitation from
NSW after having 10 points from experience. It's horrible bro!! Actually what's your occupation code?? 
Does that lie bit down in NSW RN priority list?? Cause I have always believed if you have experience points with 70 total for RN , we get easily invited from NSW. It's unbelievable that you didn't get invitation from NSW.

Anyways your hard work has been paid off now. All the best for future bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Damn you didn't get invitation from
> NSW after having 10 points from experience. It's horrible bro!! Actually what's your occupation code??
> Does that lie bit down in NSW RN priority list?? Cause I have always believed if you have experience points with 70 total for RN , we get easily invited from NSW. It's unbelievable that you didn't get invitation from NSW.
> 
> ...


I would take freedom over restriction on any day. No complaints. Hardwork and lots of patience really paid at the end.Anyways thanks bro and best of luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got invited!

For the rest of us still waiting.. am I right to say that NSW should be sending out some invities this Friday April 6? :fingerscrossed:
Any idea around what time? Also around midnight Sydney time?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

When is the next round


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> When is the next round


two weeks from now, April 18 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> When is the next round




Hopefully 18/04 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI (70 POINTS, 189) on 5th December. Post that in Feb, I made a change to the employment date which did not change my points. Now my EOI shows "initially submitted on 5ht dec" and "last submitted on 2nd Feb".
> Do you think this will affect my place in the queue?


Hi,

Always look for the Date Of Effect (DOE), instead of submission dates.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I was wrong and yayy invite happened. 2613** has moved by 10 days. Hoping for the best in the next round


Hi,

Looks like the cutoff date moved 11 days this time (Ref. Myimmitracker). From 2nd March to 13th March.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the cutoff date moved 11 days this time (Ref. Myimmitracker). From 2nd March to 13th March.




Which is very poor... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Which is very poor...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True..!
The next expected invite is on 18 April. As per Myimmitracker, for 2613, the waiting period for a 75 point applicant (if invited) on 18 April will be a record high of 35 days for the first time ever..!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> True..!
> 
> The next expected invite is on 18 April. As per Myimmitracker, for 2613, the waiting period for a 75 point applicant (if invited) on 18 April will be a record high of 35 days for the first time ever..!




Such a dramatic changes in 2 years... back in 2015-16 FY 65 were enough and waits were about the same as now for 75... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Soundmusic said:


> True..!
> The next expected invite is on 18 April. As per Myimmitracker, for 2613, the waiting period for a 75 point applicant (if invited) on 18 April will be a record high of 35 days for the first time ever..!


With this situation, it looks difficult for me to get ITA in next round as well.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> With this situation, it looks difficult for me to get ITA in next round as well.. :fingerscrossed:




Lets hope for the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Hai friends, I have one doubt. 
How long it will take to generate HAP ID for medical? And can anyone tell which step or what is the procedure for medical??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ismiya said:


> Hai friends, I have one doubt.
> How long it will take to generate HAP ID for medical? And can anyone tell which step or what is the procedure for medical??


You want to go for medical before invite or after invite?

Please find the steps for before invite.

1) Crete account in immigration Australia website. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
2) Click on New Application
3) Click on HEalth
4) Click on My Health Declaration.
5) fill the details for all applicants (select 189 or 190 it doesn't matter health checkup is same for both visas).
6) it will automatically generate the HAP id.
7) Print all the forms.
8) Take Appointment with registered hospital/clinic ( in UK we need to provide our HAP id before appointment booking to hospital . so check what's the process in your country)
9) After Medicals your details will be automatically updated in your immigration account.

You can use the same login details after getting the final invite.

Let me know if you have any further queries.


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

thank u so much for ur great response. But i got invitation yesterday. Do we r have to follow same steps or any change from that?


SunV said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hai friends, I have one doubt.
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ismiya said:


> thank u so much for ur great response. But i got invitation yesterday. Do we r have to follow same steps or any change from that?


Its almost same (little bit change). Check below two videos from youtube, it will give you step by step guide to do the same.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys I wish I am not left out in the next round. These guys the DIBP team I hate them they made me wait for two years and I fought for 75. Now I cannot anymore I have no area to improve or increase :-(


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for ur reply. I really wonder y no invite from NSW in ur case. R u an onshore applicant? Do u have 20 oints in language ? coz I do have. Please guide me that can 20 in language make any difference for invite.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Mate, you're in a pro-rata occupation. The competition is very high.
Maybe try New Zealand, Singapore, or Japan?



kbjan26 said:


> Guys I wish I am not left out in the next round. These guys the DIBP team I hate them they made me wait for two years and I fought for 75. Now I cannot anymore I have no area to improve or increase :-(


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

internationalcanuck said:


> Mate, you're in a pro-rata occupation. The competition is very high.
> Maybe try New Zealand, Singapore, or Japan?


You needs wait. Other country options are secondary.

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> Mate, you're in a pro-rata occupation. The competition is very high.
> Maybe try New Zealand, Singapore, or Japan?


I am with total of 75 points with 20/03/2018 as DOE and the last round saw backlog move till March 13th for my occupation


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Mate, you're in a pro-rata occupation. The competition is very high.
> Maybe try New Zealand, Singapore, or Japan?


Dear internationalcanuckv - can you tell me what procedure you followed for getting MSA updated?? I will be also under same condition in upcoming days and to claim another 5 points need to get MSA updated. Also after previous assessment i changed my job as well


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Nazvih08,

I responded to your PM, but will respond here so everyone else can know. My MSA was updated, because I appealed their decision. I had several years of work experience, but couldn't satisfy their secondary documentation requirements - i.e. providing my superannuation fund annual statement that had my employers name. I had my superannuation fund statements, but no employer name. They originally did not accept it. I showed them that the previous government laws didn't require company names on Superfund forms, so there is no way I could have complied. I provided an e-mail from the financial institution proving this, as well as my payslips to confirm the money they took out of my salary when into my superannuation account, they could cross reference this.

The reviewer agreed, so they issued me a revised letter.
I'm not sure what happens if you have a new job and want them to count that experience. 



naqvih08 said:


> Dear internationalcanuckv - can you tell me what procedure you followed for getting MSA updated?? I will be also under same condition in upcoming days and to claim another 5 points need to get MSA updated. Also after previous assessment i changed my job as well


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ismiya said:


> Hai friends, I have one doubt.
> How long it will take to generate HAP ID for medical? And can anyone tell which step or what is the procedure for medical??




Its quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

If You already received your ITA, when you lodge your documents and make the visa application payment, your HAP ID will be generated within 10-15 minutes.

On the immiaccount main screen, you will find your name on the left side of the screen. There is tab "View Health Assessment" under each of the person name. You will have to click on the link and click on "organize health examinations" tab. You will be given a questioner to answer, once you answer all the questions, click on submit button. In the next screen you can find the HAP ID.
Generate the HAP ID for yourself and the Dependents .



Ismiya said:


> Hai friends, I have one doubt.
> How long it will take to generate HAP ID for medical? And can anyone tell which step or what is the procedure for medical??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> If You already received your ITA, when you lodge your documents and make the visa application payment, your HAP ID will be generated within 10-15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great explanation! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Should i lodge for 190?*

Hi All

My score is as stated below:
Age: 25
English : 20
Work Ex: 10
Edu : 15
Partner : 5

Total: 75

1) I have lodged EOI for 189 on 4/4/2018. I am not sure if i should lodge for 190. Can anyone please suggest if i file for 190 then do i have a chance to still receive 189 and then decide which one to opt for?

2) While I wait for ITA what documents should i be keeping ready for filing like Medicals etc.? Can i do medicals without receiving ITA?

Thanks all for your guidance.
Bha


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My score is as stated below:
> Age: 25
> ...


What is your ANZSCO?

For your queries:

1) Lodge separate EOI for 189 and 190 (individual for each state or common select sate as ANY- your wish) , so you will get chance in both.

2) Yes you can do medicals without invite but it will impact your IED, if you are OK with that than go for it.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks SunV for your reply. My ANZSCO is ICT Business Analyst (261111)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Thanks SunV for your reply. My ANZSCO is ICT Business Analyst (261111)


file a separate EOI for NSW and VIC.

with 75 points you will get the invite by June or else next AUS FY for 26111.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

SunV said:


> What is your ANZSCO?
> 
> For your queries:
> 
> ...


Thanks SunV for your reply. My ANZSCO is ICT Business Analyst (261111).

1. So, if i get 190 first will i still have a chance to receive 189 as well? And can i then reject 190 and opt for 189?

2. What is IED? Sorry newbie here


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Thanks SunV for your reply. My ANZSCO is ICT Business Analyst (261111).
> 
> 1. So, if i get 190 first will i still have a chance to receive 189 as well? And can i then reject 190 and opt for 189?
> 
> 2. What is IED? Sorry newbie here


No need to say sorry, no question is silly and no one is expert by birth everyone learns from others or by their own mistakes. 

Answers:

1) yes you can reject 190 after you will get 189 but there is a period of 60 days and it's not easy to get 190 invite too. In conclusion it's not a cake walk.

2) IED is Initial Entry Date to Australia after visa grant. it's your medical/PCC date + 1 year which ever is first from both.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My score is as stated below:
> Age: 25
> ...


Hopefully you will get through soon, but i suggest to try NSW too with SC190.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

SunV said:


> No need to say sorry, no question is silly and no one is expert by birth everyone learns from others or by their own mistakes.
> 
> Answers:
> 
> ...


Ok, On point 2, Lets say my medical date is 4/4/2018 and by the time the whole process of getting ITA, loding visa, review and grant takes 9 months, say i get my visa on 4.1.2019. Do i have only 3 months to within which i need to enter Australia?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Ok, On point 2, Lets say my medical date is 4/4/2018 and by the time the whole process of getting ITA, loding visa, review and grant takes 9 months, say i get my visa on 4.1.2019. Do i have only 3 months to within which i need to enter Australia?


Yes only 3 months. That's why people wait for invites to go for PCC and medicals. Many others do after CO ask them so that they can maximize this time period, this depends from person to person.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

SunV said:


> Yes only 3 months. That's why people wait for invites to go for PCC and medicals. Many others do after CO ask them so that they can maximize this time period, this depends from person to person.


Thanks again SunV for your response to all my queries


----------



## sarsb18 (Apr 2, 2018)

May I know Where to check the rounds of invitation updates. homeaffairs website updates very late. 

I havent applied yet waiting for finish PTE exam by this month to get 79+ and have 70 points for ANZCO code 263111


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My score is as stated below:
> Age: 25
> ...


I too have the same question.. Please some one help me too. Anzsco code 263111 CNSE


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sarsb18 said:


> May I know Where to check the rounds of invitation updates. homeaffairs website updates very late.
> 
> I havent applied yet waiting for finish PTE exam by this month to get 79+ and have 70 points for ANZCO code 263111



Try ISCAH, it is unofficial but very accurate.

Unofficial results from the 189 Skill Select round of 4th April 2018 - Iscah


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> I too have the same question.. Please some one help me too. Anzsco code 263111 CNSE



Since your is also ICT occupation, same reply for you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My score is as stated below:
> Age: 25
> ...


1. You can lodge separate EOIs for each state sponsorship, so you will get invited independently and you can choose which one to proceed with

2. You can do medicals and PCC at any point of time you choose
But take care that they are valid for only 1 year so do not get it done too early


Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

SunV said:


> Since your is also ICT occupation, same reply for you.


Do you recommend 2 separate EoI for 190 , one for NSW and one for VIC. 
Or Just one EOI for 190 covering both states.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Do you recommend 2 separate EoI for 190 , one for NSW and one for VIC.
> 
> Or Just one EOI for 190 covering both states.




You better have 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Any 233513 with 70 points got invited?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> Any 233513 with 70 points got invited?


As per immitracker, invitations were sent up until 19th Nov 2017 for 2335XX occupation. What's your DOE mate?


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Eddy He said:
> 
> 
> > Any 233513 with 70 points got invited?
> ...



Nov 19? That's great, iscah says it's 17th. 
Previous round was Nov 14; 5 days movement 🙂


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

As per ISCAH unofficial predictions, invitations have moved upto 17th Nov for 233512.. And yes, Immitracker shows 19th Nov.. There is an intake of 27 invites per round for 233512.. A movement of 4-5days/round for 70 pointers..!!


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

I got an email, in which mentioned that you got a message in EOI account, I check EOI, it is mentioned that your EOI has been updated, but apparently nothing has been changed, can anyone verify what has been changed in the skill select.


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

For 233512,

As per DIBP Official results..
Dt 07 Feb 18.. 985/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 31 Oct)
Dt 21 Feb 18.. 1012/2178 invited.. ( 70 pointer upto 04 Nov)
Dt 07 Mar 18.. 1039/2178 invited.. ( 70 pointer upto 10 Nov)

Predictions by ISCAH/Self Analysis..
Dt 21 Mar 18.. 1066/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 14 Nov)
Dt 04 Apr 18.. 1093/2178 invited.. ( 70 pointer upto 19 Nov)
Dt 18 Apr 18.. 1120/2178 invited.. ( 70 pointer upto 24 Nov)
Dt 02 May 18.. 1147/2178 invited.. ( 70 pointer upto 29 Nov)

Note: This is just a prediction considering ongoing 300 invitation rounds. Hope things be better than what I think.. Fingers crossed.. All the best to all..


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

_Answers:

1) yes you can reject 190 after you will get 189 but there is a period of 60 days and it's not easy to get 190 invite too. In conclusion it's not a cake walk.

2) IED is Initial Entry Date to Australia after visa grant. it's your medical/PCC date + 1 year which ever is first from both.
_




bha517 said:


> Ok, On point 2, Lets say my medical date is 4/4/2018 and by the time the whole process of getting ITA, loding visa, review and grant takes 9 months, say i get my visa on 4.1.2019. Do i have only 3 months to within which i need to enter Australia?



But one can come out of Australia after finishing landing process, No?. Though need to maintain PR by having 2 yrs out of 5 (not sure about exact year you need to be in Aus out of 5 but i think its 2).


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

When can i expect invite for 189 or 190 (NSW or Victoria)? 

EOI - 4th April.

ANZSCO: 261313

189 Total: 70
190. Total: 75


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Its Done thank u


internationalcanuck said:


> If You already received your ITA, when you lodge your documents and make the visa application payment, your HAP ID will be generated within 10-15 minutes.
> 
> On the immiaccount main screen, you will find your name on the left side of the screen. There is tab "View Health Assessment" under each of the person name. You will have to click on the link and click on "organize health examinations" tab. You will be given a questioner to answer, once you answer all the questions, click on submit button. In the next screen you can find the HAP ID.
> Generate the HAP ID for yourself and the Dependents .
> ...


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi bro,
I have 1 question one of my friend apply for 489 NSW regional state sponsorship as a electrical engineer (233311) Orana Region NSW.
And he get email from DIBP that his occupation is now MLTSSL so he can’t apply for 190 and as well as 489.
He has submitted his EOI on 31 March 2018 which say in the email of DIBP that those applied after 17 MArch 2018 as electrical engineer will not invited as now electrical engineer occupational list moved to MLTSSL and only STSOL can apply for 489 and 190 NSW.
Please clarify me 
Many thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Itzmemayz said:


> As per ISCAH unofficial predictions, invitations have moved upto 17th Nov for 233512.. And yes, Immitracker shows 19th Nov.. There is an intake of 27 invites per round for 233512.. A movement of 4-5days/round for 70 pointers..!!




Iscah isnt predicting anything, they simply review data on tracker and publish it on their website, simple copy paste )) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Iscah isnt predicting anything, they simply review data on tracker and publish it on their website, simple copy paste ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How to read this immitracker? Its very confusing!!!!

I assume http://myimmitracker.com is based on data from only those who sign up at immitracker and not based on data from all the EOI applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bablu12345 said:


> How to read this immitracker? Its very confusing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I assume http://myimmitracker.com is based on data from only those who sign up at immitracker and not based on data from all the EOI applicants.




You can watch youtube tutorials. Its easy. 

It has about 10% sample of all cases, which is more than enough to make educated assumptions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi bro, I have 1 question one of my friend apply for 489 NSW regional state sponsorship as a electrical engineer (233311) Orana Region NSW. And he get email from DIBP that his occupation is now MLTSSL so he can’t apply for 190 and as well as 489. He has submitted his EOI on 31 March 2018 which say in the email of DIBP that those applied after 17 MArch 2018 as electrical engineer will not invited as now electrical engineer occupational list moved to MLTSSL and only STSOL can apply for 489 and 190 NSW. Please clarify me Many thanks


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> As per immitracker, invitations were sent up until 19th Nov 2017 for 2335XX occupation. What's your DOE mate?


My DOE is 18/12, I bet you will be invited next round man.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> As per immitracker, invitations were sent up until 19th Nov 2017 for 2335XX occupation. What's your DOE mate?


I don't see any details of yours on the immitracker....


----------



## Sarah198588 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi everyone

We have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) DOE 21-Jan-2018 and up to now we have not received any invite from NSW. Here are points breakdown:

*EOI: 21-Jan-2018
Code: 261313*

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 10
Partner: 5

*Total: 70 for 189*
*Total: 70 + 5 for 190*

*Currently we both work in NSW, but it's less that a year.*

Does anyone have any idea when we might get an invitation from NSW? and is there any difference to have one EOI for 190 and 189 or two different EOI?
We lodged only one EOI!


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

KK12 said:


> Hi bro, I have 1 question one of my friend apply for 489 NSW regional state sponsorship as a electrical engineer (233311) Orana Region NSW. And he get email from DIBP that his occupation is now MLTSSL so he can’t apply for 190 and as well as 489. He has submitted his EOI on 31 March 2018 which say in the email of DIBP that those applied after 17 MArch 2018 as electrical engineer will not invited as now electrical engineer occupational list moved to MLTSSL and only STSOL can apply for 489 and 190 NSW. Please clarify me Many thanks


I think it's an error, please check this:

http://www.iscah.com/skill-select-system-error-489-state-sponsored-eois/


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Itzmemayz said:


> For 233512,
> 
> As per DIBP Official results..
> Dt 07 Feb 18.. 985/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 31 Oct)
> ...


Just my 2 cents on 2335XX movement in the upcoming rounds.

Considering that there are 5 Wednesdays in May it's more than likely that the first round of the month might not take place on the 2nd of May and they might conduct it instead on 9th May. They did this before, in January I think.

If this indeed happens, there would 3 weeks gap between the next (18th April) round and May (9th) round. Considering that more 75 pointers would join the queue in that extra week, its likely that most of the 27 invites would go to them effectively moving the 70 points queue only by a day or so as opposed to 4-6 days.

what do you think?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> My DOE is 18/12, I bet you will be invited next round man.


Got a slightest of chance if the queue has moved up to 20th or 21st Nov. Not holding my breath yet though.
Good to c u r only a month away. Good luck mate


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official round results of 21 March 2018.
2. Unofficial round results of 04 April 2018.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure where you are living now. But for your medical, you can only go to a hospital/clinics approved by the Australian DIBP in your country you are living.
You will need to book an appointment and take your HAP ID form and passport.

For example I live in the UAE, there is only one clinic in all of Dubai that the Australian DIBP has approved for performing medicals.

My understanding is the clinic will send your results directly to the Australian government, and there can be an approximately 2 week processing time before it shows up in your immiaccount profile.



Ismiya said:


> Its Done thank u


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I have heard that VISA application submitted by software engineer gets priority over a VISA submitted by non pro rata. Is this true ? Few of my Software Engineer friends got direct grant with 2 months.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need your small advice regarding DOE.

My friend has got a case that, he is having 70 points now for accountant , with 20 points from IELTS but that will expire very soon. He has already lodged EOI on 70 points but by the time he gets 10 ( 5+5 from naati and aussie experience ) extra points, his 20 points from
Language will expire and he has to update that with new PTE points which is just 10. It seems like after a while he will still have same 70 points but just points breakdown will change from English 20 points to English 10 points. Even after editing those, his DOE will remain same as points won't be changing.

By any chance if he gets invited in future, will he have any problems from DHA as his DOE will be pretty older one but his claiming points like NATI and experience will be fresh one?? Does that effect visa application bro?? Have you seen any visa officer asking that why any ones DOE is very old than his claiming points documents??

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

abin said:


> I have heard that VISA application submitted by software engineer gets priority over a VISA submitted by non pro rata. Is this true ? Few of my Software Engineer friends got direct grant with 2 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Developer also is under pro rata only right


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abin said:


> I have heard that VISA application submitted by software engineer gets priority over a VISA submitted by non pro rata. Is this true ? Few of my Software Engineer friends got direct grant with 2 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Got a slightest of chance if the queue has moved up to 20th or 21st Nov. Not holding my breath yet though.
> Good to c u r only a month away. Good luck mate


Good luck, man. Waiting for your good news!


----------



## PHP1210 (Mar 18, 2018)

Good analysis.


----------



## PHP1210 (Mar 18, 2018)

Itzmemayz said:


> For 233512,
> 
> As per DIBP Official results..
> Dt 07 Feb 18.. 985/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 31 Oct)
> ...


Good analysis.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi there, How long I have to wait for invitation with 70 points( Engineering technologist 233914), EOI 7th november 2017. Thanks


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone. 
263111
DOE 24th november 2017
70 pts.
What are the expectations to get invited? Its seriously tedious and disappointing to wait that long just to get invited 😕


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

For 2335* - iscah updated their unoffical result and ita up until nov22 (previously nov17) 😄


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> As per immitracker, invitations were sent up until 19th Nov 2017 for 2335XX occupation. What's your DOE mate?


hello mates.. on same boat.. 233512 mechanical engg. 
70 points 
pte 20 
doe 7 march 18

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Itzmemayz said:


> For 233512,
> 
> As per DIBP Official results..
> Dt 07 Feb 18.. 985/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 31 Oct)
> ...


i applied with 60 points in decmber 2016, managed to increase pte score, now doe 7 march 18 with 70 points... 233512.. so long wait and still seems long way ahead..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Just my 2 cents on 2335XX movement in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Considering that there are 5 Wednesdays in May it's more than likely that the first round of the month might not take place on the 2nd of May and they might conduct it instead on 9th May. They did this before, in January I think.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mirage_- said:


> For 2335* - iscah updated their unoffical result and ita up until nov22 (previously nov17) 😄


Nice! Our friend Pathpk will get the invite next round;-)

My DOE is Feb 08 - 70 points
233511 Industrial Engineer.

Hopefully 2335 will remain as it is as of July 2018.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Nice! Our friend Pathpk will get the invite next round;-)
> 
> My DOE is Feb 08 - 70 points
> 233511 Industrial Engineer.
> ...


what do you mean by 2335 will remain till july? are there chances of this occupation getting removed?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Itzmemayz said:
> 
> 
> > For 233512,
> ...


Is this really happening now ? What about previous years ? Really ?.....


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

sharv said:


> what do you mean by 2335 will remain till july? are there chances of this occupation getting removed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I meant not till July but as of/from July..
You never know what will be in July because all changes come always in July. our Engineering occupations have been flagged for removal since couple of years! So you never know! I hope this won´t happen!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Is this really happening now ? What about previous years ? Really ?.....


I meant this only for 1 round in May, that too just because of the 3 weeks gap. And I got the dates wrong. In Jan they conducted rounds on 3rd and 17th, but rather than conducting another after a forthright, on 31st, but they did one on 7th Feb, so as to keep the trend at 2 rounds per month.
So if they do the same in May, the rounds might take place on 2nd and 16th May but the one after these might be on 6th June rather than 30th May.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Nice! Our friend Pathpk will get the invite next round;-)
> 
> My DOE is Feb 08 - 70 points
> 233511 Industrial Engineer.
> ...


This is indeed a good news! Good luck to us all!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sharv said:


> what do you mean by 2335 will remain till july? are there chances of this occupation getting removed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It’s highly unlikely they’ll remove the occupation. Most of the engineering occupations have been flagged for few years now but only a select few have been ever removed.

Plus they have to dangle the PR carrot to international students and removing mechanical engg will badly hurt their uni enrolments rate in future.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> It’s highly unlikely they’ll remove the occupation. Most of the engineering occupations have been flagged for few years now but only a select few have been ever removed.
> 
> Plus they have to dangle the PR carrot to international students and removing mechanical engg will badly hurt their uni enrolments rate in future.


Hi mate,
Mechanical engineers will most probably remain, but I don´t know whether you remember or not that Industrial/Product & Plant Engineers (233511/233512) were removed from 190 list in April last year. Many experts predicted that it will be removed from SOL in July 2017 but fortunately it remained on the list and these two occupations were added to the 190 list again. It was a terrible time between April & July for me..(( 
You never know what to expect!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oldmcdonald said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please dont post in every thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Itzmemayz said:
> 
> 
> > For 233512,
> ...


Yes.. u hit that perfect mate.. This might change some stats.. i think that may bring 70 pointers movement to 2-3days instead in that case.. need to analyse January round for that.
By d way what's ur EOI date?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

oldmcdonald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on Invitation round completed on 21 March 2018. I submitted my application under Job code 2611 with 75 points on 1 Feb 2018. As per results published on HomeAffairs website Invitations for 2611 Job code are already out with effective date as 7 Feb 2018 and cutoff was 75. I believe that I should have received the invitation since my effective date is 1st Feb 2018 but my agent hasn't received the invitation for my application yet and he doesn't have any explanation. Has anyone experienced similar situation? I am worried because after 3 rounds I will loose age points and may not get the invitations in future.
> 
> Thanks!


Login to your SkillSelect application and check DOE. If you have confusion, paste screenshot here after hiding sensitive information. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Mechanical engineers will most probably remain, but I don´t know whether you remember or not that Industrial/Product & Plant Engineers (233511/233512) were removed from 190 list in April last year. Many experts predicted that it will be removed from SOL in July 2017 but fortunately it remained on the list and these two occupations were added to the 190 list again. It was a terrible time between April & July for me..((
> You never know what to expect!


Wow I wasn’t actually aware of that. Was it removed from 190 of any particular state?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Itzmemayz said:


> Yes.. u hit that perfect mate.. This might change some stats.. i think that may bring 70 pointers movement to 2-3days instead in that case.. need to analyse January round for that.
> By d way what's ur EOI date?


It’s 27th Nov


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Folks,

Just to ensure all set for the next round where I stand a chance of invite for 261311 with 75 points , I am attaching the EOI details. My DOE is still 20/03/2018 right ? The last updated date has nothing to do with DOE right ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just to ensure all set for the next round where I stand a chance of invite for 261311 with 75 points , I am attaching the EOI details. My DOE is still 20/03/2018 right ? The last updated date has nothing to do with DOE right ?
> 
> View attachment 86890




Nothing to do with doe. 

I doubt next round, maybe the one after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nothing to do with doe.
> 
> I doubt next round, maybe the one after?
> 
> ...


Every round has seen 2613** move by 10 days. Now the latest DOE for 2613 is March 13th.

Going by this theory I am hopeful. I am 8 days away. DIBP be merciful please.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Every round has seen 2613** move by 10 days. Now the latest DOE for 2613 is March 13th.
> 
> Going by this theory I am hopeful. I am 8 days away. DIBP be merciful please.




Hope is ok  but being realistic based on last 8 rounds tells me that there is a chance it will move by less then 10 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hope is ok  but being realistic based on last 8 rounds tells me that there is a chance it will move by less then 10 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The anxiety and the wait continues then. I hope I don't get missed out on 189. If then I will be the most disappointed person in this forum. In the past two years I have spent much, gave up too many opportunities in order not to lose focus on this path. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Hope is ok
> ...


I think you will get the invite on the next round. The cutoff date is moving around 10 days for the past few rounds. Even an 8 day movement can take you in for the next lot. Best wishes..!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Nothing to do with doe.
> 
> I doubt next round, maybe the one after?
> 
> ...




Hi Andrey,

I have got a quick question.

I know it seems like all we need DOE for the invitation as date of submission doesn't matter.

Suppose you just have genuinely 65 points , but you fakely mention 75 points ( PTE 20 points) in EOI and suspended it for a while till you don't get 79 PTE. Once you score 79, you can re-edit your EOI with new 79 marks and make it active. After doing so, you will have same old DOE. And you don't even need to wait for invitation. 

Don't you think this kind of activities are illegal?? 
Case offer might ask the reasons behind having old DOE for all the new documents. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I have got a quick question.
> 
> ...


This has been discussed in some other threads.

CO will check your DOE against your PTE result and SA result. If your DOE is before the PTE and SA issue date, you will be caught cheating.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Itzmemayz said:


> For 233512,
> 
> As per DIBP Official results..
> Dt 07 Feb 18.. 985/ 2178 invited.. (70 pointer upto 31 Oct)
> ...


Do check the ISCAH unofficial results. The DOE is now 22nd Nov for April 4 round. Personally I am expecting mine in June.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just to ensure all set for the next round where I stand a chance of invite for 261311 with 75 points , I am attaching the EOI details. My DOE is still 20/03/2018 right ? The last updated date has nothing to do with DOE right ?
> 
> View attachment 86890


There is high probability that you will get it in next round. Be hopeful.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Itzmemayz said:
> 
> 
> > For 233512,
> ...


Yeah.. I cross checked it as one of the other forum member said the same. However, the predictions from ISCAH can be considered only once validated by DIBP Official announcement. Moreover, I have brought in a kind of worst case scenario, hoping things to move quicker that my assumptions. Hope everyone gets their invites ASAP. 
What is your DOE?


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*NSW 190 invite round today?*

Did anyone get invited today by NSW under subclass 190? I thought there was supposed to be an invitation round today based on the past trends.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I have got a quick question.
> 
> ...




I think its illegal from my point of view, but as far as i can recall regulations are that your ielts and acs should valid at the time of an ita. 

I would not risk this way myself though. It may end up with a refusal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivokau said:


> Did anyone get invited today by NSW under subclass 190? I thought there was supposed to be an invitation round today based on the past trends.




There is no specific round dates they invite regularly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just to ensure all set for the next round where I stand a chance of invite for 261311 with 75 points , I am attaching the EOI details. My DOE is still 20/03/2018 right ? The last updated date has nothing to do with DOE right ?
> 
> View attachment 86890



Dear, did you change some information which keep the points same like before? I want to know will my doe will be changed, if I change any information which will not increase/decrease my points.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Score: 75
EOI DoE: 06.04.2018 today
ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE: 90/86/90/86


what do you think, will I be in by the second round on 2nd May or later ? Statistics look pretty stable if it's 300 per round, it should be 2 May right ? Are there any cases with 3 or 4 rounds with these scores ? or 1 round ? This is so stressful I already lost a quarter of my beautiful hair.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think its illegal from my point of view, but as far as i can recall regulations are that your ielts and acs should valid at the time of an ita.
> 
> I would not risk this way myself though. It may end up with a refusal
> 
> ...


As Rightly said by Andy, your application / passport will be flagged - you cant enter Australia for next 10 years. 

Once you submit your eoi with say 80 points and you get your invite. Your EOI will be locked, you cannot revert the points back to 65 points. You need to prove those score if not its illegal, now its about how good your patience is what matters than risking your whole career.... Choice is yours


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Itzmemayz said:


> Yeah.. I cross checked it as one of the other forum member said the same. However, the predictions from ISCAH can be considered only once validated by DIBP Official announcement. Moreover, I have brought in a kind of worst case scenario, hoping things to move quicker that my assumptions. Hope everyone gets their invites ASAP.
> What is your DOE?


ISCAH updated it because someone on Immitracker with 22/11 updated theirs.

In my signature, I am 22/12/2017  1 month of "queue" to go. Hence I expect it in June or July.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Wow I wasn’t actually aware of that. Was it removed from 190 of any particular state?


Suddenly in April last year DHA announced about the abolishment of 457 visa subclass and they suddenly put caveats on 16 occupations from SOL list and our two occupations were included. The caveat was something like: your occupation is no longer on CSOL (it was the list for 190 subclass). I asked some agents about it and they replied that these 16 occupations will be probably excluded from MLTSSL from July 2017. Skill Select deleted my EOI for 190 subclass automatically.. And from April to July I was only praying that it remains on the list! Now it´s on the list but no invites for 70 pointers until July 2018 ((


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear, did you change some information which keep the points same like before? I want to know will my doe will be changed, if I change any information which will not increase/decrease my points.


Hi,

If you update any information like changing passport details, occupation code it will not change your DOE. I recently realized that my ACS occupation was 261311 and in my application it was 261313. So I updated it and it did not impact my DOE


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for April 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Be very cautious with iscah they simply copy paste tracker data and then make some unreliable predictions based on what they see to be viable... its confuses people and usually never materializes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> If you update any information like changing passport details, occupation code it will not change your DOE. I recently realized that my ACS occupation was 261311 and in my application it was 261313. So I updated it and it did not impact my DOE




That’s correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just to ensure all set for the next round where I stand a chance of invite for 261311 with 75 points , I am attaching the EOI details. My DOE is still 20/03/2018 right ? The last updated date has nothing to do with DOE right ?
> 
> View attachment 86890


Someone with 75 Point on myimmitracker from the same occupation code 263111 with EoI DoE 22 March is already invited. While you have same points, same anzsco code with EoI DoE 20 March is still waiting. What is the catch here? How does this happen? 
Do people with more Points in any specific field get invite on Priority?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Someone with 75 Point on myimmitracker from the same occupation code 263111 with EoI DoE 22 March is already invited. While you have same points, same anzsco code with EoI DoE 20 March is still waiting. What is the catch here? How does this happen?
> Do people with more Points in any specific field get invite on Priority?


Please see it clearly. Mine is 261311 which falls under 2613** category.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> Someone with 75 Point on myimmitracker from the same occupation code 263111 with EoI DoE 22 March is already invited. While you have same points, same anzsco code with EoI DoE 20 March is still waiting. What is the catch here? How does this happen?
> Do people with more Points in any specific field get invite on Priority?


Vineet, below has been the assessment done and taken from many experts and even MARA agents that when people of same points are there and slots available are less in number then they follow the below priority in same ordered ranked from 1st to last.
1. English Assessment score 
2. Years of Experience for the most recent Education carried out
3. Openings in the market/state for that code 
4. Least cared is the age. 

With this if you evaluate almost 90% cases computation will turn out proper, Still there are chances the one evaluating can fall under the 10% category for which we still don't know the exact other priorities considered.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

rahul7star said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Someone with 75 Point on myimmitracker from the same occupation code 263111 with EoI DoE 22 March is already invited. While you have same points, same anzsco code with EoI DoE 20 March is still waiting. What is the catch here? How does this happen?
> ...


This was just out of curiosity for @kbjan26 
Hamara to aa hi jayega, I am not being impatient. But will be happy for @kbjan26 since he has been continuously trying since last 2 yrs..


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Score: 75
> EOI DoE: 06.04.2018 today
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE: 90/86/90/86
> ...


Hi,
I think, if the 300 invites per round continues, you will mostly get the invite on the Second Round of May which will be either on 16th May or 23rd May.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> This was just out of curiosity for @kbjan26
> Hamara to aa hi jayega, I am not being impatient. But will be happy for @kbjan26 since he has been continuously trying since last 2 yrs..


Vineet,

Did you see my post. You are comparing my code with another job code and have come to conclusions

2613** has got invites only till March 3rd.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Vineet, below has been the assessment done and taken from many experts and even MARA agents that when people of same points are there and slots available are less in number then they follow the below priority in same ordered ranked from 1st to last.
> 1. English Assessment score
> 2. Years of Experience for the most recent Education carried out
> 3. Openings in the market/state for that code
> ...


On what basis are you coming to the conclusion. The original post from Vineet was completely irrelevant and on top of this you are further pouring your comments.

189 is not 190 and its all based on DOE,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> On what basis are you coming to the conclusion. The original post from Vineet was completely irrelevant and on top of this you are further pouring your comments.
> 
> 189 is not 190 and its all based on DOE,


It’s best to just ignore such comments

These members have no idea about 189 process or are confused between 189 and 190

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It’s best to just ignore such comments
> 
> These members have no idea about 189 process or are confused between 189 and 190
> 
> Cheers


Yup seriously. Doesn't even realize the seriousness of it. Guys like you have dedicated yourself to help out people but then few others speak out of their mind. Gushhhhhh


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Happens everytime in every group.. Chill guys..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyani2711 (Oct 9, 2017)

HI 
I applied for 2613, 189 category- software engineer in September, 2017.
Points - 65.
Based on the current trends, till when will I get an invite.
Assumption?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kalyani2711 said:


> HI
> I applied for 2613, 189 category- software engineer in September, 2017.
> Points - 65.
> Based on the current trends, till when will I get an invite.
> Assumption?


I will be realistic here. You may never get it with this score unless DHA change the number of invites again to ~1200 from 300. 
Try to increase your PTE score and get those 10 extra points.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I will be realistic here. You may never get it with this score unless DHA change the number of invites again to ~1200 from 300.
> Try to increase your PTE score and get those 10 extra points.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Absolutely true. I myself have been a ugly lethargic 60 pointer and then turned 65 last December realized that I am going long gone with 65. Buckled up became 75 to realise 189 dream and awaiting still.

Bala


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Mechanical engineers will most probably remain, but I don´t know whether you remember or not that Industrial/Product & Plant Engineers (233511/233512) were removed from 190 list in April last year. Many experts predicted that it will be removed from SOL in July 2017 but fortunately it remained on the list and these two occupations were added to the 190 list again. It was a terrible time between April & July for me..((
> You never know what to expect!


lets hope for the best, for all of us!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Do check the ISCAH unofficial results. The DOE is now 22nd Nov for April 4 round. Personally I am expecting mine in June.


what is your doe mate?? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Someone with 75 Point on myimmitracker from the same occupation code 263111 with EoI DoE 22 March is already invited. While you have same points, same anzsco code with EoI DoE 20 March is still waiting. What is the catch here? How does this happen?
> 
> Do people with more Points in any specific field get invite on Priority?




I see no such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kalyani2711 said:


> HI
> I applied for 2613, 189 category- software engineer in September, 2017.
> Points - 65.
> Based on the current trends, till when will I get an invite.
> Assumption?




Currently the wait for you is indefinite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Score: 75
> ...



Dude what ? Why.. Usually its between 14-28 days for this code and score. My DOE is before the second round of April so Ill miss it and get in on first round of May.

Am I wrong ?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

It seems for australian graduates we can switch our ANZSCO code from software engineer to database,sysadmin and ICt sec, if our studies are somehow relevant right? Applying under this code gets someone in with the next round for 75pts right?


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

But do you have the assessment for both Anzsco code?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Vineet,
> 
> Did you see my post. You are comparing my code with another job code and have come to conclusions
> 
> 2613** has got invites only till March 3rd.


My bad.. just got messed up between 2613 &2631.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> Dude what ? Why.. Usually its between 14-28 days for this code and score. My DOE is before the second round of April so Ill miss it and get in on first round of May.
> 
> Am I wrong ?




You need to get assessed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Whats the email ids for 189 & 190 (for NSW & Vic) from which one can expect invite?
I need to create filter so that most precious email should not end up in spam  .


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Dude what ? Why.. Usually its between 14-28 days for this code and score. My DOE is before the second round of April so Ill miss it and get in on first round of May.
> ...



Already got ACS assesment u cant even apply for EOI without the assessment... Everyones drunk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Whats the email ids for 189 & 190 (for NSW & Vic) from which one can expect invite?
> I need to create filter so that most precious email should not end up in spam  .


for 189 you will get a mail from:
[email protected]

With the below message:
Dear Darth Vader

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Could I contact skillselect and ask for a priority invitation like in ACS ? That would be fantastic


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Could I contact skillselect and ask for a priority invitation like in ACS ? That would be fantastic


Yes, given that your circumstances are extreme.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Yes, given that your circumstances are extreme.


I have never come across a post in this forum suggesting this. I don think at any adverse situation they are going to prioritize it. They will not even entertain your request


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I have never come across a post in this forum suggesting this. I don think at any adverse situation they are going to prioritize it. They will not even entertain your request


yes correct. the appeal can be done after invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> Already got ACS assesment u cant even apply for EOI without the assessment... Everyones drunk




You have multiple assessmemts for all 4 codes you mentioned above?) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Already got ACS assesment u cant even apply for EOI without the assessment... Everyones drunk
> ...



Nah sorry that was confusing. I only got assessment for sw eng, thought I could use another code since my classes were database network etc but it probably counts only as work experience and uni classes are not checked apparently in detail. So yeahhh bro


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Could I contact skillselect and ask for a priority invitation like in ACS ? That would be fantastic
> ...


Lol everyones taking this post serious and harassing immi on phone now, wheres my invitation bro ? Where is it 

Lmao


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Dude what ? Why.. Usually its between 14-28 days for this code and score. My DOE is before the second round of April so Ill miss it and get in on first round of May.
> 
> Am I wrong ?


I foresee a rise in the number of 75 pointers with their DOE before the month of July - the next visa year. Hence, there is a chance of the movement of cutoff dates coming down from the current trend. So I predicted one round late. However, I hope my predictions prove wrong and you get an early invite as per your expectations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> I foresee a rise in the number of 75 pointers with their DOE before the month of July - the next visa year. Hence, there is a chance of the movement of cutoff dates coming down from the current trend. So I predicted one round late. However, I hope my predictions prove wrong and you get an early invite as per your expectations.


Usually, there are less applicants towards end of year. However, lets see.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, there are less applicants towards end of year. However, lets see.


I was just considering the expected rush because of the 65 pointers all the way waiting from 19th April 2017 and the 70 Pointers waiting from 31st Oct 2017, who will somehow better their scores to 75, before the new visa year arrive.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> I don't see any details of yours on the immitracker....


I had entered wrong DOE. So deleted it and added again.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

263111
70 points
Doe 24th nov
Is there any chance to get invited soon?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Lol everyones taking this post serious and harassing immi on phone now, wheres my invitation bro ? Where is it
> 
> Lmao


Yup, my bad. I corrected my mistake.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Yup, my bad. I corrected my mistake.




It happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

*189 EOI Invitations for April 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Hello guys,
I have 75 points
EOI 05-04-18
ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
ANZSCO 2621112 (ICT Security Specialist)
I have assed for the both the codes 

Can anyone tell me on when can I expect my invite.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vinokan said:


> Hello guys,
> I have 75 points
> EOI 05-04-18
> ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> ...


considering past two rounds, you may get an invite in next two rounds for 2631xx

however i dont understand the point, getting assessed for two codes ??


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

On the ANZSCO page if the occupation ceiling limit for Group 2335 indicates availability of little over 50% does this mean DIBP will invite balance in the coming months prior to July ‘18?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

RockyRaj said:


> On the ANZSCO page if the occupation ceiling limit for Group 2335 indicates availability of little over 50% does this mean DIBP will invite balance in the coming months prior to July ‘18?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nahhh it's not the way it's happening this year. They are inviting as per their demand. Most of the occupations are not even half filled


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> for 189 you will get a mail from:
> [email protected]
> 
> With the below message:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Vinokan said:


> Hello guys,
> I have 75 points
> EOI 05-04-18
> ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> ...


18 April 2018, in a week you'll get your invitation. 

:tea: 

keep us updated next week alright ? :drum:


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks guys 

Sure will update


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> 18 April 2018, in a week you'll get your invitation.
> 
> :tea:
> 
> keep us updated next week alright ? :drum:




As long as the rounds will follow the same pattern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> 263111
> 70 points
> Doe 24th nov
> Is there any chance to get invited soon?
> Thanks in advance


Cut off date is 16/03/2018 is currently 75 pointers, according to last round official results.

Last DOE for 70 pointers seems to be 30/10/2017.

If they increase invites you'd be quickly invited, but with the current pace you're probably going to wait a long time (several months at least). I'd highly recommend increasing points wherever possible.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > 18 April 2018, in a week you'll get your invitation.
> ...


Thats right, genau so. 

But it doesnt get any worse than this, it has never been 300 invites and if pattern changes it will only increase because for I.T only about 50% of invites are sent and we have about 2 months till the end of invite year. I was hoping they would give us a break close to the end, the chart at immitracker shows the graph which has spikes at some points of year, we might be in for the next spike in the next round or two, meaning they might actually finally increase this thing. But the point is, it cant get any worse, 300 applicants and 75pters arent getting ambushed any time soon.... Unless they close immigration completely and announce they want to deport all immigrants on some expensive cruise ship lol


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> Thats right, genau so.
> 
> But it doesnt get any worse than this, it has never been 300 invites and if pattern changes it will only increase because for I.T only about 50% of invites are sent and we have about 2 months till the end of invite year. I was hoping they would give us a break close to the end, the chart at immitracker shows the graph which has spikes at some points of year, we might be in for the next spike in the next round or two, meaning they might actually finally increase this thing. But the point is, it cant get any worse, 300 applicants and 75pters arent getting ambushed any time soon.... Unless they close immigration completely and announce they want to deport all immigrants on some expensive cruise ship lol




Lets see... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I had entered wrong DOE. So deleted it and added again.


Got it, I see you now. My DOE is 18/12/2017.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

This month will mark the anniversary for people with 65 points, 261313, waiting for an invite. Cruel maybe but a joke in itself


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you so much for your response. I think its really difficult for me to increase my points. 8 bands in ielts is such a nightmare though 😕
Hopefully they increase the invites this time #fingercrossed#


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi ..

Just one doubt.. My agent has already filed my EOI on May 2017 with 65 points .. Now i got 75 points ..Without going to agent , I am planing to file a separate EOI for the same.. Is it ok to do so? Will the duplicate entries create any problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

KingKing said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Just one doubt.. My agent has already filed my EOI on May 2017 with 65 points .. Now i got 75 points ..Without going to agent , I am planing to file a separate EOI for the same.. Is it ok to do so? Will the duplicate entries create any problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not at all. You may ask for the EOI details from the agent and just withdraw it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I think its really difficult for me to increase my points. 8 bands in ielts is such a nightmare though 😕
> Hopefully they increase the invites this time #fingercrossed#


Bud it's not going to happen this year. Buckle up and go for PTE-A. Why so choosy about IELTS?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Why file a new EOI? Why not just update your original? I'd think that would make the process go faster since you have been in the queue longer and then you update your points.



KingKing said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Just one doubt.. My agent has already filed my EOI on May 2017 with 65 points .. Now i got 75 points ..Without going to agent , I am planing to file a separate EOI for the same.. Is it ok to do so? Will the duplicate entries create any problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Why file a new EOI? Why not just update your original? I'd think that would make the process go faster since you have been in the queue longer and then you update your points.


*Wrong suggestion.*

No process will become faster with this. *Once he will update his EOI with new details his DOE will change accordingly.* Complete PR game revolve around this DOE and points .

Best option is withdraw/suspend your old EOI and create the new one , in this way you will get another 2 years with your new EOI. Anyways hope you will get the invite soon.

you can also update your old EOI, just make sure it will not cross 2 years validity period soon.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

*Need Suggestion*

Guys,

I got pre-invite from Victoria last Friday i.e. 6th April 2018. I am also expecting an 189 invite in the next round which is 99% sure (unless any unprecedented changes occur).
I am under a confusion, Can I go ahead and submit my documents to Victoria in the meantime while waiting for 189 ITA?
If yes then can I withdraw my submitted Victoria application if I get an 189 ITA?
Also, is there any chance that my 189 ITA becoming void if Victoria approves my nomination within 2weeks i.e. before next round of 189 invitation.

Below is my profile
261312
189 - 75 points DOE 15th March 2018
190(VIC) - 80(75+5) DOE 15th March 2018.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got pre-invite from Victoria last Friday i.e. 6th April 2018. I am also expecting an 189 invite in the next round which is 99% sure (unless any unprecedented changes occur).
> I am under a confusion, Can I go ahead and submit my documents to Victoria in the meantime while waiting for 189 ITA?
> ...


We are bound to get invite in the next round mate. Why did u hurry up for VIC. This definitely has caused your mind wander between. Just give a deep breath and see what you really need. If it's 189 then stay for it. If you don't get it you can anytime go back for 190 again.Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I think its really difficult for me to increase my points. 8 bands in ielts is such a nightmare though 😕
> Hopefully they increase the invites this time #fingercrossed#




Try PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> SacS said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Nice choice, nobody knows what will happen in the next round. If you wait for it and they halve the invites, there might not even be any invites for the rounds until June. 

I think go with Viccie. Rest of us in the 189 queue will get our invites faster thanks to those who give up. Cheers matee


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Nice choice, nobody knows what will happen in the next round. If you wait for it and they halve the invites, there might not even be any invites for the rounds until June.
> 
> I think go with Viccie. Rest of us in the 189 queue will get our invites faster thanks to those who give up. Cheers matee


We cant predict any thing until we get it.
Going for vic is a good choice. 
However you need to withdraw your 189 invite.
Not sure what's going to happen if you don't, but it's a good practice I think.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Just sharing, there was an update yesterday on the ISCAH website on the estimated waiting times for SC189.

Iscah's latest estimates on when you will get your 189 invitation - Iscah


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

As per iscah predictions it takes 5 months to get 189 for 70 pointers. Can I expect the invite in june. My eoi is 5-jan-2018


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

ivokau said:


> Just sharing, there was an update yesterday on the ISCAH website on the estimated waiting times for SC189.
> 
> Iscah's latest estimates on when you will get your 189 invitation - Iscah


Ivokau - you and me have the same timelines. Please see my signature.


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,

As per the last invite, which was on 21st March, for ICT Business Analyst (2611), the point score is 75 and the date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM. 
Does this mean that the last person invited was for 75 points and the EOI submitted date was 7th Feb?


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per the last invite, which was on 21st March, for ICT Business Analyst (2611), the point score is 75 and the date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM.
> Does this mean that the last person invited was for 75 points and the EOI submitted date was 7th Feb?


Yes


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I need one advise. I am expecting my ITA soon and so collecting all piece of information. I checked on myimmitracker that once CO asked for PCC even the guy stayed only for 7 months. So I was wondering do I need to have PCC for UK as I stayed there for 11 months?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Kruz189 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need one advise. I am expecting my ITA soon and so collecting all piece of information. I checked on myimmitracker that once CO asked for PCC even the guy stayed only for 7 months. So I was wondering do I need to have PCC for UK as I stayed there for 11 months?



If you are worried about direct grant and money is not a concern for you than get it. Else wait for CO to request the same, you may or may not require the same.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Loverj24 said:


> Ivokau - you and me have the same timelines. Please see my signature.


i guess for maechanical engh, they have made some mistake ,it says next round for ppl with doe today and 4 months for ppl with doe in last three months for 70 points.. if i am reading it right.,thos cant be possible..
233512, 70 points doe 6 march 18

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Just sharing, there was an update yesterday on the ISCAH website on the estimated waiting times for SC189.
> 
> Iscah's latest estimates on when you will get your 189 invitation - Iscah



Wtf ? DoE of first week of April, developers and sw engineers with 75 pts get their invite in 2 months ? Why?

How accurate is this


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

It depends.

If you are keen to get to Australia as soon as possible and you have the money, then go for it, then you may get a direct grant without a Case Officer being assigned. If timeline isn't as important, then wait and see if the CO asks for it. Just be aware that your Date of Entry will be based on the expiry of the medical/police certificates.




Kruz189 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need one advise. I am expecting my ITA soon and so collecting all piece of information. I checked on myimmitracker that once CO asked for PCC even the guy stayed only for 7 months. So I was wondering do I need to have PCC for UK as I stayed there for 11 months?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> It depends.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are keen to get to Australia as soon as possible and you have the money, then go for it, then you may get a direct grant without a Case Officer being assigned. If timeline isn't as important, then wait and see if the CO asks for it. Just be aware that your Date of Entry will be based on the expiry of the medical/police certificates.




The difference is 30-60 days max  better to get meds and pcc done as then applicant is lodging complete application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > It depends.
> ...


But the applicants get the bridge visa as soon as they get the invitation right ? Or can you lodge application and get the bridge asap ?


----------



## dpk choudhary (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Below are my details:
Occupation: Software engineer.
EOI submitted: 15th March 2018 with 70 Marks ( Visa-189) and 75 ( Visa-190).

Queries:
1) What are the chances to get an invite before or after July, As I can see the trend is going with 75 marks? and In the meantime, I am working on PTE exam to get extra 10 points to be in the 80 basket. ( If I am able to, already lost 2 attempts, can't make out where I am lacking, the last score is: LSRW: 75/76/84/77) really depressing 
2) I have submitted one EOI for both 189 and 190 ( selected ALL provinces), so is it advisable to create one more EOI for 190 specifics to a particular province? and which one to choose for a better chance.
3) Are there any documents which I can get ready so save my time later if I get an invite in any of the scenarios.

Thanks in Advance Guys, Really want to overcome this state of dilemma.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sharv said:


> i guess for maechanical engh, they have made some mistake ,it says next round for ppl with doe today and 4 months for ppl with doe in last three months for 70 points.. if i am reading it right.,thos cant be possible..
> 233512, 70 points doe 6 march 18
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Definitely something wrong for the lodged today date for Mechanical Engineer - I think it should be 3 months (July 2018) for a 70 point lodged 3 months ago and maybe the same or 4 months (August 2018) for a 70 point lodged today - I will let Steve know to change that

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Wtf ? DoE of first week of April, developers and sw engineers with 75 pts get their invite in 2 months ? Why?
> 
> How accurate is this


Hi

work it out for yourself:

7th March results 75 points up to 22nd February 2018
21st March results 75 points up to 3rd March 2018
4th April Estimate 75 points up to 13th March 2018

so it is moving a steady 9/10 days each fortnight - on 4th April round there was a 22 to 32 day wait for an invite. on the 18th April round it could get to about 23rd March. on 1st May (or 8th May) round it could get to about 2nd April - so second round of May (either the 15th or 22nd May) those that lodged 75 pointer on 8th April may get their invite - about a 6 week wait.

But with a possible 3 week gap between rounds in May, it may not get invited until 1st round in June - hence the 2 month estimate.

If the estimate is 2 months and you get invited in 6 weeks, I don't think there is much to complain about

Regards


Tony


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Definitely something wrong for the lodged today date for Mechanical Engineer - I think it should be 3 months (July 2018) for a 70 point lodged 3 months ago and maybe the same or 4 months (August 2018) for a 70 point lodged today - I will let Steve know to change that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I already informed him, he will change that; Wait time is 5 months as per prediction.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > internationalcanuck said:
> ...


What is a bridge visa?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> What is a bridge visa?


For any visa applied onshore, u automatically get a bridging visa which
1. kicks in as soon as ur substantive visa expires and
2. lets u stay in the country while ur visa application is being processed


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf ? DoE of first week of April, developers and sw engineers with 75 pts get their invite in 2 months ? Why?
> ...


Need to be careful witb the wording.- "up to" though, I still believe most of the 75ers who applied right after 4 April and before 10Apr will get it in 2 rounds and some of those who apply after 10th and before 18th probably miss it and get it in 6 weeks. I think more than half of the 75pters get in 2 rounds still, but soon it might be less than half if there are more and more applicants


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Im mentioning the data for 261313 code for 75points btw, not 75pters in general...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Im mentioning the data for 261313 code for 75points btw, not 75pters in general...


Yes

The results I posted was specific to 2613XX group Occupations on the MLTSSL

Regards

Tomy


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Im mentioning the data for 261313 code for 75points btw, not 75pters in general...
> ...


Where do you get the 10 days data from ? Myimmitracker has 95% of the 75pters for 2613xx invited within two rounds. One of these 2 sources is way off the rails Tommi


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,
It's almost a year now i've updated my EOI. I have 65 points in my hand with software development as a occupation. My DOE is 28th April 2017. Do you guys have any ideas whats the chances of getting invitation. On other hand i am still trying PTE to score 79+ and waiting for NAATi CCL test.


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,
It's almost a year now i've updated my EOI. I have 65 points in my hand with software development as a occupation. My DOE is 28th April 2017. Do you guys have any ideas whats the chances of getting invitation. On other hand i am still trying PTE to score 79+ and waiting for NAATi CCL test.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*Other engineering prof.*

Hey guys,

For code 2339, do you think they will ever invite 70 pointers ? Also will there be any change in invitations with the onset of the next cycle ?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers from 2335 group here waiting for invitation?


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

************ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For code 2339, do you think they will ever invite 70 pointers ? Also will there be any change in invitations with the onset of the next cycle ?


What is your DOE?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Optimistic10 said:


> Hello,
> It's almost a year now i've updated my EOI. I have 65 points in my hand with software development as a occupation. My DOE is 28th April 2017. Do you guys have any ideas whats the chances of getting invitation. On other hand i am still trying PTE to score 79+ and waiting for NAATi CCL test.


Did you not receive NSW invite?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

uday63 said:


> Did you not receive NSW invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not yet. Tired of waiting and being frustrated.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi quick question. Do you have to have 5 years continious employment in the last 10 years to claim points or can there be gaps between years? reason I ask just dropped points  

Bricklayer is my job.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers from 2335 group here waiting for invitation?


Hi mate,
With your DOE 25.11.2017, you will get your invite next round for sure.
I´m waiting with 70 points DOE 08.02.2018- Industrial Engineer
Good luck!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Definitely something wrong for the lodged today date for Mechanical Engineer - I think it should be 3 months (July 2018) for a 70 point lodged 3 months ago and maybe the same or 4 months (August 2018) for a 70 point lodged today - I will let Steve know to change that
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I would appreciate your opinion.

My DOE 08 Feb2018 as Industrial Engineer with 70 points. I calculated by myself that I will receive invite around August if the current trend continues 300 invites/round and as of July around 1000 invitations/round. Am I correct or do you think that I might get it earlier?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Could anybody link where it says the latest doe invited for 261313 is moving by 10 days and the latest day invited is xxx.. where do you get this from, I hope its not iscah scam


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

So if I miss the second round and if im forced to leave the country and lose my job, can I reenter when I get my invitation and bridge visa or do I have to apply from overseas and wait for the results ? I guess offshore applicants arent provided a bridge right?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with doe.
> ...


Source where the latest DOE is announced ? I cant see it on immitracker or DIBP.. wheres this from ?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/dutton-...s-to-cut-annual-immigration-by-20-000-reports

What do you think guys? Would the cut of 20.000 migrants annually affect skilled migrants like us?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Ptera said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/dutton-...s-to-cut-annual-immigration-by-20-000-reports
> 
> What do you think guys? Would the cut of 20.000 migrants annually affect skilled migrants like us?


It would be more efficient if they cut down specific countries instead of total.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ptera said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/dutton-...s-to-cut-annual-immigration-by-20-000-reports
> 
> What do you think guys? Would the cut of 20.000 migrants annually affect skilled migrants like us?




I believe it's not 20,000. They have reduced down to 120,000 from 190,000 in my opinion. Initially, they would have proposed for 20,000 but they way Abbot said last month, it would have to 70,000 that they reduced for this year. And 70,000 out or 190,000 is very numbers so definitely it makes sense to have 300 caps per round from $1250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

niko2222 said:


> Hi quick question. Do you have to have 5 years continious employment in the last 10 years to claim points or can there be gaps between years? reason I ask just dropped points
> 
> Bricklayer is my job.


I had gaps I think. When you plug the dates into your EOI it should add up the experience for you.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> So if I miss the second round and if im forced to leave the country and lose my job, can I reenter when I get my invitation and bridge visa or do I have to apply from overseas and wait for the results ? I guess offshore applicants arent provided a bridge right?


If your visa expires, it expires AFAIK. There's nothing to bridge from. Not an expert though.


----------



## vipiny.csc (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Team,

May I know who got the ICT Security Specialist invite in 189 this month April 2018 ? and with which cut off ?

I filled EOI in ICT Security Specialist on March 27 2017 with 65 points. and waiting for the invite.
From May 1st 2018 I will be on 70 points ...so what could be the chances to receive the invite ?

Any comment highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Vipin


----------



## orbittingman (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi guys, I saw that 75 pointers seem to be getting within a month or so while 70 pointers seem to be getting on average with 5 months. What about 65 pointers? High likelihood the EOI will get expired in 2 years? Any veterans want to chime in for 189?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

70 pts get in 2 weeks


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers from 2335 group here waiting for invitation?


Me. 233513, 70points, DOE 18/12/2017. BUT I don't see any details of yours on immitracker.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Does anyone know about the investigation of the overseas work experience? Any data of the possibility or any detail of the evidence document I should pay more attention to?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> Does anyone know about the investigation of the overseas work experience? Any data of the possibility or any detail of the evidence document I should pay more attention to?


1. HR letter
2. Salary slips
3. Tax return evidence


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> Does anyone know about the investigation of the overseas work experience? Any data of the possibility or any detail of the evidence document I should pay more attention to?


I submitted :

a) Payslip for 9 years (Complete)
b) Tax filing acknowledgement from Taxation ofc
c) Employment Ref letter
d) Employment Exp letter
e) Work permit issued by Labor office
f) Sponsored Visa Copy


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers from 2335 group here waiting for invitation?


Me.. Eagerly waiting.. 🙂


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddy He said:


> Me. 233513, 70points, DOE 18/12/2017. BUT I don't see any details of yours on immitracker.


I don't actually knw wht that is. I'll check it out.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Itzmemayz said:


> Me.. Eagerly waiting.. 🙂


What's ur pts and date of EOI?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> With your DOE 25.11.2017, you will get your invite next round for sure.
> I´m waiting with 70 points DOE 08.02.2018- Industrial Engineer
> Good luck!


Wasn't the last invitation sent was for 14th Nov? That's still 11 days gap. So maybe not next round?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers from 2335 group here waiting for invitation?


me bro.. 6 march 18 eoi 70 points

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> 1. HR letter
> 2. Salary slips
> 3. Tax return evidence


I got 1 and 3, but both of my employers do not have any salary slips. But I got Housing Accumulation Fund, in China, this is an important work evidence. Do not know what else I can obtain.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

mhr123 said:


> I submitted :
> 
> a) Payslip for 9 years (Complete)
> b) Tax filing acknowledgement from Taxation ofc
> ...


I got b your b, HR letter which includes your c and d, and Housing Accumulation Fund that is very crucial in China, as well as tax return. But both of my employers do not have any salary slips that can be offered to me.

BTW mate, do you think the reason that you were given DIRECT grant without any background investigation is your so complete work evidence document?


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Wasn't the last invitation sent was for 14th Nov? That's still 11 days gap. So maybe not next round?


As per immitracker, the last invitation sent has reached 19th Nov.


----------



## Sananda (Apr 11, 2018)

We have submitted eoi on May, 2017 with 65 points, still waiting for invitation,,
Our 457 visa going to get over in couple of months
Any prediction guys when I can expect my invitation?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddy He said:


> As per immitracker, the last invitation sent has reached 19th Nov.


Do u have to get paid subscription to access this information and register ur points?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sananda said:


> We have submitted eoi on May, 2017 with 65 points, still waiting for invitation,,
> Our 457 visa going to get over in couple of months
> Any prediction guys when I can expect my invitation?


occupation ANZSCO?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> If your visa expires, it expires AFAIK. There's nothing to bridge from. Not an expert though.


Also the bridging Visa is issued when you are onshore AND your current visa (for example 457) expires AND you already have lodged your PR application prior to that.

Important points:


Expression of interest/waiting for invitation doesn't make you eligible for bridging Visa
If you terminate your current visa yourself (for example if you quit your job on a 457 visa) before it naturally expires, you are not eligible for bridging visa
If you haven't lodged PR application (or any other visa application) when your current visa expires or within the notice period you can lawfully remain on Australian grounds after your visa has expired, you are not eligible for bridging visa
If you have lodged for PR but don't qualify for bridging visa, be VERY careful before applying for another visa (for example a Student visa to give you more time onshore) because if the temporary visa is granted after the PR, it will override it.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Sananda said:


> We have submitted eoi on May, 2017 with 65 points, still waiting for invitation,,
> Our 457 visa going to get over in couple of months
> Any prediction guys when I can expect my invitation?


You will not get any invitation any time soon, and probably ever. The wait for 65 pointers is literally indefinite for all occupations.

You need to seriously look into increasing your points to at least 70, but preferably 75. I've you've maxed out with points, then I'm afraid it doesn't look good for any invitation at all before you EOI expires.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1715203571898984

Peter Dutton has finally spoken about migration policies and he says that he supports the current level of migration. It might be because they are now on verge of losing election next yr as Turbull recently lost 30 opinion polls very badly.

I don't know why but I have a strong feeling to have full intentions rounds very soon!! They cannot mess up with migration policies forever!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*2339*



Optimistic10 said:


> What is your DOE?


Ok so here’s the run down:

2339 - other engineering professionals

My DOE is 21/11/17 with 70 points 

Iscah : Unofficial results from the 189 Skill Select round of 4th April 2018

85 pointers 23rd March (EOI cutoff date)
80 pointers 21st march 
75 pointers 07th March
70 pointers 31st October <—- this was the official result after jan 3rd round 

Now for the last 6 rounds they have not invited a single 70 pointer so my question was basically will I ever see an invite this cycle or next cycle ?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> So if I miss the second round and if im forced to leave the country and lose my job, can I reenter when I get my invitation and bridge visa or do I have to apply from overseas and wait for the results ? I guess offshore applicants arent provided a bridge right?


When you leave the country you, you will have to apply for visa from offshore and then get the visa before you travel back. There will be no bridging. Plus point is it’s cheaper to apply from abroad.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Do u have to get paid subscription to access this information and register ur points?


Not required, just sign up and include your results 

Here’s a link to 189 list you can view it but I would suggest you register n upload your data as it will help others:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

************ said:


> Not required, just sign up and include your results
> 
> Here’s a link to 189 list you can view it but I would suggest you register n upload your data as it will help others:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


Got it.

I've added my case.


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Itzmemayz said:
> 
> 
> > Me.. Eagerly waiting.. 🙂
> ...


70 Points.. EOI dt 29.11.17
Hoping things to move in next round for me too..


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Eddy He said:


> I got b your b, HR letter which includes your c and d, and Housing Accumulation Fund that is very crucial in China, as well as tax return. But both of my employers do not have any salary slips that can be offered to me.
> 
> BTW mate, do you think the reason that you were given DIRECT grant without any background investigation is your so complete work evidence document?


It seems so Brother... bec i gave 3 third party evidence along with 3 evidence from my office.
As 3 third party evidence mentioned my company name as well on the original paper.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

So it's obvious to see in immitracker that last invite was sent for DOEs of 13 March ---> for 75 points 2613** ANZSCO

What do people mean when they say oo the cutoff date is moving by 10 days you won't get your invite until July ? I keep seeing the same reply over and over again, seriously- this is really misleading. What am I missing here ?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Itzmemayz said:


> 70 Points.. EOI dt 29.11.17
> Hoping things to move in next round for me too..


Do u know what the cutoff for last round was?
Skillselect website says cutoff for 2335 was 14th Nov. But some people are saying it's 19th Nov and some are saying it's 22nd Nov.
I am confused.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> So it's obvious to see in immitracker that last invite was sent for DOEs of 13 March ---> for 75 points 2613** ANZSCO
> 
> What do people mean when they say oo the cutoff date is moving by 10 days you won't get your invite until July ? I keep seeing the same reply over and over again, seriously- this is really misleading. What am I missing here ?


The date for 2613** is moving by 10 days, you can check this by looking at the results of previous rounds on the site:https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

The date of 13 March is based on what people reported on this forum (It's not an official figure but generally it is accurate or very close to actual date), you can also find this date on immitracker and Iscah(they are not a scam)


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> The date for 2613** is moving by 10 days, you can check this by looking at the results of previous rounds on the site:https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> The date of 13 March is based on what people reported on this forum (It's not an official figure but generally it is accurate or very close to actual date), you can also find this date on immitracker and Iscah(they are not a scam)




Ok no, dibp really does show the wrong data. Immitracker has many cases that got an invite for 2613xx with doe until 13th March, unlike what is officially stated on homeaffairs reports. 

Everyone on myimmitracker is either trolling or DIBP has very rough estimate dates... Which doesnt make any sense either way. What am I missing, someone got an invite with 12th March DOE and homeaffairs say 3rd of March was the latest. This is retarded at best


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Ok no, dibp really does show the wrong data. Immitracker has many cases that got an invite for 2613xx with doe until 13th March, unlike what is officially stated on homeaffairs reports.
> 
> Everyone on myimmitracker is either trolling or DIBP has very rough estimate dates... Which doesnt make any sense either way. What am I missing, someone got an invite with 12th March DOE and homeaffairs say 3rd of March was the latest. This is retarded at best


My friend got invited with DOE 13 March. 3rd March date is the date mentioned for the round that took place on 21 March. The latest round was held on 4 April (Result for this round will be updated on DIBP website soon). For now, 13 March is the expected cutoff date for 261313 (Real date will be close this date expect +/- 3 days at max).

Hope this helps.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Have a look at this post 
https://www.australianchamber.com.a...ChamberSubmission_MigrationProgram2018-19.pdf


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> My friend got invited with DOE 13 March. 3rd March date is the date mentioned for the round that took place on 21 March. The latest round was held on 4 April (Result for this round will be updated on DIBP website soon). For now, 13 March is the expected cutoff date for 261313 (Real date will be close this date expect +/- 3 days at max).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ok where in the DIBP site are the cutoff dates mentioned though ? 
So cutoff date means the last DOE that got the invite right ? So hows everyone estimating a 10day movement im so confused. Im just trying to see if ill get this invite in less than 28 days with 06.04.2018 doe


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Waow And I thought I’m confused.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Waow And I thought I’m confused.


Ye nah i found it, apparently im really not getting the invite at 2nd May. Gonna lose my job and gtfo unfortunately

For the first time my job was going great and i passed the probation. And now youre in this room... Suck it up sunshine


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*New EoI*

I file EoI just now for 261313 (Software Engineer) and 75 Points. 

Can someone please, inform me when can I expect a invite?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I file EoI just now for 261313 (Software Engineer) and 75 Points.
> 
> Can someone please, inform me when can I expect a invite?


Probably second round of May

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you very much



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Probably second round of May
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

After all the documents are submitted it is said that the processing times vary from 8 to 11 months. In the official site it says 9-11 months. However in the immitracker there are people who show that they have been granted viza in 90 days or so. So is there a chance that it is more like 3 to 11 months rather than 9 to 11 months?


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

*Non-pro rata EOI*

Hi all,

Would anyone know what the waiting time for a 189 invitation is for a non-pro rata occupation with 70 points? I lodged an EOI on 28th March 2018 as an Architect (232111), and my current visa (a 485 Temporary Graduate Visa) expires in April 2019. The recent cuts in invitations per month is worrying me, and I'm wondering if I should try taking the CCL test when applications reopen in May?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Waiting and waiting


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

So in other words they are saying the Cap for the 2017/2018 is now almost full even though the Ceilings are still wide open; can we attribute this to the New Zealand stream or what. Just hoping that the next financial year will see the number of invitations back to normal:cool2:


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Do u have to get paid subscription to access this information and register ur points?


Nah, I don't think so. Why ask?


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

mhr123 said:


> It seems so Brother... bec i gave 3 third party evidence along with 3 evidence from my office.
> As 3 third party evidence mentioned my company name as well on the original paper.


Good on you, mate! I just had my 3 work evidence notarial certified. I think it is very crucial to communicate with the HR staff and contact person on the reference letter, right?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jtmatswani said:


> So in other words they are saying the Cap for the 2017/2018 is now almost full even though the Ceilings are still wide open; can we attribute this to the New Zealand stream or what. Just hoping that the next financial year will see the number of invitations back to normal:cool2:




This is what surprised me as well!! How come immigration minister claim that the caps are going to be almost full as 190,000 , while 457 was demolished for almost 8,9 months and 189 caps were lowered by 75% since 4 months. Dunno who has taken all those places. I am pretty much sure it cannot be all NZ people. 
In his language, let's wait couple of months to get exact data!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddy He said:


> Nah, I don't think so. Why ask?


I just thought u need to pay to subscribe, the website kept giving me some dashboard subscription prompt.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

What are chances of state sponsorship with 65points and possibly getting an extra 5 if approved giving a total 70?

Job Bricklayer 
age 30points
PTE 20 points 
Education 10ponts 
experience 5 points


Is there any chance at all? and how long would it take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi 
As per the current trend of 300 invites per round (ie. roughly 77 invites per round for 2613 group), you should get the invite by the May second round, which will be either on 16th or 23rd May. If not, you should get it on first round of June (6th June).





AsterixArmorica said:


> I file EoI just now for 261313 (Software Engineer) and 75 Points.
> 
> Can someone please, inform me when can I expect a invite?


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

filed my EOI 30/8/17 with 60 points and then updated it on the 10/2/2018. non-pro rata occupations. 

was on 457 and was working in OZ and back then everybody told me I can expect the invitation in a month. I hated my job so I quitted it and left OZ. And here I am, it's been like 7 months and I'm still waiting.

Can anyone tell me when could I expect the invitation? 
My partner is there in Oz now and I'm stuck here lol.


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

filed my EOI 30/8/17 with 60 points and then updated it on the 10/2/2018 with 70 points. non-pro rata occupations. 

was on 457 and was working in OZ and back then everybody told me I can expect the invitation in a month. I hated my job so I quitted it and left OZ. And here I am, it's been like 7 months and I'm still waiting.

Can anyone tell me when could I expect the invitation? 
My partner is there in Oz now and I'm stuck here lol.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> filed my EOI 30/8/17 with 60 points and then updated it on the 10/2/2018 with 70 points. non-pro rata occupations.
> 
> was on 457 and was working in OZ and back then everybody told me I can expect the invitation in a month. I hated my job so I quitted it and left OZ. And here I am, it's been like 7 months and I'm still waiting.
> 
> ...


Given current trends I'd expect you should get invite within 6 months with 70 points.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> I just thought u need to pay to subscribe, the website kept giving me some dashboard subscription prompt.


Yes, they kept doing that. I think we customers have our own choices given. Like the 'EXAT' we are using now, we can also become premium member by paying in a regular time.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

It has never taken more than a month for 75 pters this is about to get ridiculous after the next round at 18th November. They do balance out the applications and invites and we're not even at 55% of the applications we have about ~5 round left for the end of invitation year. Wth ?? I'd expect them to at least double the invites after the next round right ?


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> After all the documents are submitted it is said that the processing times vary from 8 to 11 months. In the official site it says 9-11 months. However in the immitracker there are people who show that they have been granted viza in 90 days or so. So is there a chance that it is more like 3 to 11 months rather than 9 to 11 months?


Anyone?


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi members ,

I have applied for 189 &190 for 261313 with 70 points .my eoi is 5th jan 2018. What are my chances of getting invite .

Can we expect invite for 189 or 190 with the current trend .


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*Occupation ceilings numbers?*

I checked on the Skill Select pages Occupation ceilings

Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 program year

Occupation ID: 2613
Description:Software and Applications Programmers*
Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18: 6202
Invitations to 21/03/2018: 3262

*Year is about to end, why only about half of 6K invites being send. *
Is Australian government deliberately cutting down on invites?
Is there some political angle to it, like the Trump factor in USA?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I checked on the Skill Select pages Occupation ceilings
> 
> Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 program year
> 
> ...


Yeah can we get together and make this public ? Some media attention will certainly get some extra invites with next rounds, if thats our only chance.

This is getting political really fast, blocking almost half of the applications. Wow.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied for EOI on 11th April with 75 points for Software Engineer 261313. When can I expect the invite.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Guy, i got pre invitation from NSW today, my points are 70 and Code is 233311 Electrical engineer, My question is after getting 190 skill select invite , am i able to wait for 189 as well ? Or after getting invite in skill select for 190 , 189 gets null and void ? Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 11th April with 75 points for Software Engineer 261313. When can I expect the invite.
> 
> ...


If the cutoff dates keep moving around 10 days ull get ur invitation at second round of May or first round of June.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> If the cutoff dates keep moving around 10 days ull get ur invitation at second round of May or first round of June.


Thanks for the reply 

What do you mean by cutoff dates, sorry not aware about it.

Regards,
Neha


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guy, i got pre invitation from NSW today, my points are 70 and Code is 233311 Electrical engineer, My question is after getting 190 skill select invite , am i able to wait for 189 as well ? Or after getting invite in skill select for 190 , 189 gets null and void ? Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any body knows this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

:bump:


nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> What do you mean by cutoff dates, sorry not aware about it.
> 
> ...


It means last person with same score as you that had a date of expression of interest 13 March was the last person invited. Thats the last cutoff date. Next invitation round at 18 April will invite people with DOE until 23 March, and so on


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Any body knows this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You have same EOI for 189 and 190 or both are different?

If both are same and invited from any one i.e. 189 or 190 then other will become void.

if both are different EOI's then no issue go ahead with your 190. It will not impact your chances for 189.

hope this helps.


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Is the next round going to be on the 18th or on the 25th?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> What do you mean by cutoff dates, sorry not aware about it.
> 
> ...


Invite is a Queue based system (based on your DOE - date of effect) i.e. if there are people with already 75 points created EOI before you, they will get the invite before you. Cutoff date tells you, until that date, everyone in the queue with X points got the invite.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is the next round going to be on the 18th or on the 25th?


As per the normal practice, it should happen on 18th April..


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> As per the normal practice, it should happen on 18th April..


Thanks for clarifying !!


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guy, i got pre invitation from NSW today, my points are 70 and Code is 233311 Electrical engineer, My question is after getting 190 skill select invite , am i able to wait for 189 as well ? Or after getting invite in skill select for 190 , 189 gets null and void ? Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can if 189 and 190 EOIs are separate. Mind to share your point break down and DOE?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

DHunter said:


> Yes you can if 189 and 190 EOIs are separate. Mind to share your point break down and DOE?




Code : 233311 Electrical Engineer
Age : 30
Qual : 15
English : 20
DOE 190 : 20 March 2018
DOE 189 : 17 March 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> :bump:
> 
> It means last person with same score as you that had a date of expression of interest 13 March was the last person invited. Thats the last cutoff date. Next invitation round at 18 April will invite people with DOE until 23 March, and so on


Thanks, makes sense


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Code : 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age : 30
> Qual : 15
> English : 20
> ...


Wow that's interesting. 

I am an Electrical Engineer too and have 70 points (English 10pts). DOE 5 Jan 2018.

I applied for NSW too but did not receive pre-invite.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

DHunter said:


> Wow that's interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NSW is preferring english but don’t worry you will soon get an 189 invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

After taking up advice from here, I attempted PTE. That bumped my score up to 70 points for 233111. So now my DOE is the 13th of April. Any likelihood of getting an invite within May? Thanks


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This is what surprised me as well!! How come immigration minister claim that the caps are going to be almost full as 190,000 , while 457 was demolished for almost 8,9 months and 189 caps were lowered by 75% since 4 months. Dunno who has taken all those places. I am pretty much sure it cannot be all NZ people.
> In his language, let's wait couple of months to get exact data!!
> 
> 
> ...


I think those who get visa as conversion from worker to permanent when they are already in Australia then they may not be counted and shown in the website.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Demisane said:


> After taking up advice from here, I attempted PTE. That bumped my score up to 70 points for 233111. So now my DOE is the 13th of April. Any likelihood of getting an invite within May? Thanks


Hi m with 70 for 189 in 233111 doe 30 march. 20 in English. As per Isach it will take 4-5 months for 189. The only difference is u r onshore applicant. So I think u should get 190 NSW soon. Plz do post any updates related to ur invite. Good luck


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi experts , I have a question..are the invitations distributed equally between the jobs within the same pro rata code ..for example I am 233913 but I see lots of 233914 taking most of the invitations.. Also, do I have a chance to get invited with 70 points waiting since 26 November!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Yeah can we get together and make this public ? Some media attention will certainly get some extra invites with next rounds, if thats our only chance.
> 
> This is getting political really fast, blocking almost half of the applications. Wow.


It's kinda already in the news - dept slowing down immigration intake

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/ausmigrationnews/posts/2108203622760447




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi members, 

Following the current trend Does dibp going to increase the points from July. As They stopped inviting 65 pointers from April’17 and 70 pointers from October’17 for most of the occupations. Do this trend going to continue even after July. In that case we cannot expect invite for 65 pointers anymore.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

alhuyam said:


> Hi experts , I have a question..are the invitations distributed equally between the jobs within the same pro rata code ..for example I am 233913 but I see lots of 233914 taking most of the invitations.. Also, do I have a chance to get invited with 70 points waiting since 26 November!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Waiting since 7th November with 70 points( 233914).


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I checked on the Skill Select pages Occupation ceilings
> 
> Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 program year
> 
> ...





kaanixir said:


> Yeah can we get together and make this public ? Some media attention will certainly get some extra invites with next rounds, if thats our only chance.
> 
> This is getting political really fast, blocking almost half of the applications. Wow.



Nothing to be made public here.
DIPB invites as much and as few as they please, politics or not.

The occupation ceiling is a _not_ a target, it's basically a number they're not allowed to go above.

For Software/App Programmers with a ceiling of 6202 they could very well just invite 10 people in 2017-18, it still wouldn't be a problem nor something to legally complain about. It's just bad luck for us, that's all it is.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guy, i got pre invitation from NSW today, my points are 70 and Code is 233311 Electrical engineer, My question is after getting 190 skill select invite , am i able to wait for 189 as well ? Or after getting invite in skill select for 190 , 189 gets null and void ? Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are able to wait for 189 if you so wish, but be careful to not go over the 190 invite expiration time.
Although given current state of things I'd strongly suggest you go for 190 and feel grateful about it, and if you remove your 189 EOI that's potentially a spot for someone else.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> AsterixArmorica said:
> 
> 
> > I checked on the Skill Select pages Occupation ceilings
> ...



Correct, bad luck for us. Sitting for ielts this time for canadian visa. I am officially done with 189/190 unless i get 70+ points.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys yesterday there was NSW draw n I saw 75+5 pointer in 233111 got invited. R there anybody else with 70+5 in 233111 who received invite from NSW?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Anybody with 70 points for 262112 (Security Specialist) received the invite in April round?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Anybody with 70 points for 262112 (Security Specialist) received the invite in April round?


As per Myimmitracker, somebody with 65 points and 7.5 Ielts and 9 years experience was invited on 6th April under Visa subclass 190 for VIC. Eoi date 21-Mar-2018.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> It's kinda already in the news - dept slowing down immigration intake
> 
> Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


it means that probably 300 invites/round will stay after July. One good aspect is that it seems that they won´t close the immigration pathway for 189 subclass..


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

This Visa pathway for New Zealanders resident in Australia will cut migrant intake clarifies the situation. Due to ease of rules more and more New Zealanders are filling up immigration quota.

*In short term, year or two, expect the high point requirement (say, 70 or 75 for 2613XX) to remain same or even go higher.*




AsterixArmorica said:


> I checked on the Skill Select pages Occupation ceilings
> 
> Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 program year
> 
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Nothing to be made public here.
> DIPB invites as much and as few as they please, politics or not.
> 
> The occupation ceiling is a _not_ a target, it's basically a number they're not allowed to go above.
> ...


Why not complain public?! Look, it´s not fair and even it´s illegal what they are doing. They mention that the pass mark is 60 points, but not a single person was invited with 60 points this financial year. They suggest to gather all documents before lodge EOI. So people pay thousands of dollar for skills assessment, document translations, English exams, etc. and in the end there is nothing.. 
After two years your EOI will be expired, your assessment needs to be reviewed and you need to take a new English test. 

People with 55 points rely on state sponsorship ( +5 points) if the occupation is on the state list but it´s not possible to get invite with 55+5!
Furthermore, I have never seen any state nomination for my occupation which is on NSW list. They have never invited people even with 70+5 points! Why they put this occupation on their list and never invite people with this occupation since 2010. The whole system is fully unfair! All assessment organizations like Engineer Australia, etc. are working together with DHA and they together make money from migrants from which only the half or even less is coming to AU.
In my case, there is no way back after 7 PTE attempts, skilled assessment, etc. But today, I wouldn´t even start the immigration process to Australia!


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> As per Myimmitracker, somebody with 65 points and 7.5 Ielts and 9 years experience was invited on 6th April under Visa subclass 190 for VIC. Eoi date 21-Mar-2018.


I was looking for 189 - I saw someone with 70 pts invited within 8 days as per immi which was hard to digest....


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The week is almost over and hoping for week with invites. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Why not complain public?! Look, it´s not fair and even it´s illegal what they are doing. They mention that the pass mark is 60 points, but not a single person was invited with 60 points this financial year. They suggest to gather all documents before lodge EOI. So people pay thousands of dollar for skills assessment, document translations, English exams, etc. and in the end there is nothing..
> After two years your EOI will be expired, your assessment needs to be reviewed and you need to take a new English test.
> 
> People with 55 points rely on state sponsorship ( +5 points) if the occupation is on the state list but it´s not possible to get invite with 55+5!
> ...


It is what it is, and I disagree that you get to complain. As far as I know a lot of us here are not Australian residents, let alone citizens, so how on earth are we entitled to complain about another country government's decision that we are not even remotely connected to in any official way?

I agree, it is frustrating. But we _can't_ say it's not fair. Adding fairness into the discussion implies that the DIBP owes us something, but the fact is: they _don't_. 

At no point does the DIBP website mention that submitting an EOI guarantees an invitation. In fact it is very clearly stated that submitting an EOI and even a PR application doesn't guarantee _anything_, and that all costs related to the different applications/submissions are to be fully covered by the applicant regardless of the outcome. We all very well know what we're getting into, and what's at stake for us should the outcome be positive or negative.

For all I know DIBP could very well announce tomorrow that ALL immigration pathways are closed for whatever reason, this would still be fair and we just have to get on with our lives. And we still wouldn't be entitled to call it "unfair".


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> Correct, bad luck for us. Sitting for ielts this time for canadian visa. I am officially done with 189/190 unless i get 70+ points.


for canada you need min CRS 450+ and PNP nomination is also a dream.

so cananda is more tougher that AUS i think


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I was looking for 189 - I saw someone with 70 pts invited within 8 days as per immi which was hard to digest....


Many entries in immitracker is entered/updated so carelessly, which always puzzle us.
The last 262112 entry in Myimmitracker claims that he/she was invited on 5th March (that day no invite happened !), and the person's EOI is dated as 20th March !!


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi experts,

I have 1 query regarding ACS.
As per immi tracker ACS result comes within 50 days, but one of te agent is saying in India that u can get result in 30 days from ACS, if u apply from our agent profile. Is this true that agents have any priority membership of getting fast result?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 1 query regarding ACS.
> As per immi tracker ACS result comes within 50 days, but one of te agent is saying in India that u can get result in 30 days from ACS, if u apply from our agent profile. Is this true that agents have any priority membership of getting fast result?


Hell No. Agents are Shi***. No priority is given to them. They are just subject matter experts.

These days it takes between 2-3 months. Standard


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Whole process is online - EoI, ACS, Visa appliation. What value add can agent bring on table.

Give yourself some time and read the stuff on this forum starting from this one READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia? What you need to know - READ THIS FIRST! .




amarsandhu said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 1 query regarding ACS.
> As per immi tracker ACS result comes within 50 days, but one of te agent is saying in India that u can get result in 30 days from ACS, if u apply from our agent profile. Is this true that agents have any priority membership of getting fast result?



Agree


kbjan26 said:


> Hell No. Agents are Shi***. No priority is given to them. They are just subject matter experts.
> 
> These days it takes between 2-3 months. Standard


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

I saw the news, people actually agree with Abbott and they want to halve the immigration apparently but Mr Dutton stated he didnt officially cut it down- which PM is preventing for populism- but he replaced points tested stream with almost 80,000 NZ residents estimated to be in line.. which is at least half by now. Worked muuch better than blocking immigration officially.


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> After all the documents are submitted it is said that the processing times vary from 8 to 11 months. In the official site it says 9-11 months. However in the immitracker there are people who show that they have been granted viza in 90 days or so. So is there a chance that it is more like 3 to 11 months rather than 9 to 11 months?


Anyone?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> I saw the news, people actually agree with Abbott and they want to halve the immigration apparently but Mr Dutton stated he didnt officially cut it down- which PM is preventing for populism- but he replaced points tested stream with almost 80,000 NZ residents estimated to be in line.. which is at least half by now. Worked muuch better than blocking immigration officially.


May be this being in the news would actually work in our favour. Opposition will bring it up in the parliament, will say "we are losing out on taxpayer money" and hopefully things will go back to normal after July 2018.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> It is what it is, and I disagree that you get to complain. As far as I know a lot of us here are not Australian residents, let alone citizens, so how on earth are we entitled to complain about another country government's decision that we are not even remotely connected to in any official way?
> 
> I agree, it is frustrating. But we _can't_ say it's not fair. Adding fairness into the discussion implies that the DIBP owes us something, but the fact is: they _don't_.
> 
> ...


They must update their webpage and don´t lye that the min. points requirement is 60 points. For me it´s unfair. For me it´s like I see the price label in a supermarket and I want to buy this product but at the cash point the cashier says that the price is higher, but he still doesn´t want to change the price label. Is it a fair procedure? 

Or like my occupation on NSW list and this occupation has never been invited by NSW. It´s the same as for example, an advertisement: “everybody come to our shop and we will sell you apples”, but when you´re there you learn that they don´t sell apples at all and have never sold them!! In the end, you wasted your time and money to come there.. 

I know that nobody owes me something, but it´s just not a fair and professional procedure mate!


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Ptera said:


> They must update their webpage and don´t lye that the min. points requirement is 60 points. For me it´s unfair. For me it´s like I see the price label in a supermarket and I want to buy this product but at the cash point the cashier says that the price is higher, but he still doesn´t want to change the price label. Is it a fair procedure?
> 
> Or like my occupation on NSW list and this occupation has never been invited by NSW. It´s the same as for example, an advertisement: “everybody come to our shop and we will sell you apples”, but when you´re there you learn that they don´t sell apples at all and have never sold them!! In the end, you wasted your time and money to come there..
> 
> I know that nobody owes me something, but it´s just not a fair and professional procedure mate!


I'm sorry you are in this situation. But you have to understand they never said we would get PR if we get 60, thats just like entry level qualification to be in the pool. It is just like how you apply for Universities, they have a minimum marks to be in pool but the University would only send invites for top 'X' students based on some ranking. You are using a wrong comparison - you are comparing with a fixed price sale items (supermarket), you should instead compare it with a auctionhouse, where highest bidder wins the auction but you start with minimum required amount.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

p4karthikeyan said:


> I'm sorry you are in this situation. But you have to understand they never said we would get PR if we get 60, thats just like entry level qualification to be in the pool. It is just like how you apply for Universities, they have a minimum marks to be in pool but the University would only send invites for top 'X' students based on some ranking. You are using a wrong comparison - you are comparing with a fixed price sale items (supermarket), you should instead compare it with a auctionhouse, where highest bidder wins the auction but you start with minimum required amount.


okey, but how do u explain the fact that states have their occupations lists with occupations of high demand, but some of these occupations have never been invited even with high points! NEVER! How should I understand it? Let´s compare with universities. University says: "we need you", but after you applied they have never replied back.. 
Something is going wrong here..


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Ptera said:


> okey, but how do u explain the fact that states have their occupations lists with occupations of high demand, but some of these occupations have never been invited even with high points! NEVER! How should I understand it? Let´s compare with universities. University says: "we need you", but after you applied they have never replied back..
> Something is going wrong here..


I understand your agony dude, dont think I'm on opposite side pointing fingers at you. But I am also a bit surprised why you can't understand that there are no promises anywhere by the Government. High demand occupation ceilings are just the maximum number they should not go beyond, it does not mean they need those from immigration alone. Probably they would have got remaining numbers from NZ immigrants or local residents. 

To answer your question about Univ not responding, you are talking about thousands of applications and responding to everyone, now a days every administration has a website where you can see the invitees list or trend of invitations so responding to everyone has become unnecessary. It looks like you have not checked the SkillSelect website to keep up with the invitation trend. Please look here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx for last invite round. 

Every month there are 2 invite rounds, they only invites for few (300 per round has been the trend for last few months). To make it fair for high points scorers, they have to invite based on top points and time of application, so naturally all the low point scorers have to wait for the high points scorers to get invitations first. If the highest points 60 points or if the number of invites they sent is 30000 instead of 300, apparently you would have got invite already. But neither is a feasible option for Australia right now.

I would first check the invite trend before proceeding with application that would give you an indication of whether and when you would get an invitation or never. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

p4karthikeyan said:


> I understand your agony dude, dont think I'm on opposite side pointing fingers at you. But I am also a bit surprised why you can't understand that there are no promises anywhere by the Government. High demand occupation ceilings are just the maximum number they should not go beyond, it does not mean they need those from immigration alone. Probably they would have got remaining numbers from NZ immigrants or local residents.
> 
> To answer your question about Univ not responding, you are talking about thousands of applications and responding to everyone, now a days every administration has a website where you can see the invitees list or trend of invitations so responding to everyone has become unnecessary. It looks like you have not checked the SkillSelect website to keep up with the invitation trend. Please look here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx for last invite round.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy for your detailed explanation. I know about 300 invites and about the current trend. But I was talking in general..
I lodged my EOI back in 2017 with 60 points and two months earlier they stopped to invite 60 pointers. Okey for me, it was okey because of the competition! Then, I increased my points to 70 and 2 months earlier they stopped to invite 70 pointers because the reduced the number of invitations. I need at least an explanation why they invite 300 instead of previously 1000 or 1500 per round. Why the min. pass mark is 60, but I don´t get invite with 70? 
I need to plan my future as I´m not alone and have a family. This is a way the adults need to comunicate with each other.. Professional way because they deal with people and not with subjects..
It´s only my opinion! Thanks for your explanation buddy anyway;-)


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Thank you buddy for your detailed explanation. I know about 300 invites and about the current trend. But I was talking in general..
> I lodged my EOI back in 2017 with 60 points and two months earlier they stopped to invite 60 pointers. Okey for me, it was okey because of the competition! Then, I increased my points to 70 and 2 months earlier they stopped to invite 70 pointers because the reduced the number of invitations. I need at least an explanation why they invite 300 instead of previously 1000 or 1500 per round. Why the min. pass mark is 60, but I don´t get invite with 70?
> I need to plan my future as I´m not alone and have a family. This is a way the adults need to comunicate with each other.. Professional way because they deal with people and not with subjects..
> It´s only my opinion! Thanks for your explanation buddy anyway;-)


I completely understand your situation dude. You were very unfortunate from what you are telling me  The 70 pointers are waiting from November if I'm right. 

I'm not sure if you are following Australian news, if not please do. Because the current government's everyday topic is how to cut down immigration so they can focus on growth of their own people and infrastructure. That's why we see these changes, and we should be glad that they have not stopped the PR completely. So there is always hope, once it all settles maybe they would increase the invites again thereby dropping the cutoff to 70 or even 65. 

As far as I know, The 1500->300 is because Aus is trying to issue PR for NZ immigrants working in Aus using the regular 189/190 VISA. Instead of increasing the total invites, they retained the same number so 1500-300 goes to NZ stream people.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Introducing Kiwis to 189 stream enabled them to reduce the immigration rate without having to present a bill in the cabinet. This has been done with careful planning and clear agenda - to strengthen their position in next elections and show public how they have acted to safeguard nation's interests, at the same time facing minimum backlash from opposing party, as the "ceiling" (not "target") still remains to be 190,000.

I presume they will keep the invites to minimum and soon would introduce a regional PR pathway to spread the population, away from NSW and Victoria metro areas - something they been mulling for months now. And desperate migrants (like me) are going to latch on to those pathways knowing well that career progression is non-existent in regional areas, unless your career is retail.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

I dont have any evidence but it looks like correct that in future Australian Permanent migration will be regional based away from metropolitan region, removing 457 visa, inviting few professionals are the steps we have observed in recent times. August 2016 when my younger brother got invitation was on 60 Points but situation is clearly changed. My brother who is Chemical Engineer currently on 60 points, his EOI is from September 2017 but unable to get invitation despite the quota of this financial year is still vacant more than 80% for this profession.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Put away your emotions, my Ukrainian friend, they are not any helpful 



Ptera said:


> Why not complain public?!


Of course, you can complain. Exactly like many people do in the same situation. But be pragmatic - who are you to Aus gover? Almost nobody. Your opinion, my opinion, and even opinion of thousands people without PR don't mean anything at all, especially before elections. They don't have any obligations for people like us. And this is a part of the game we are participating in.



Ptera said:


> Look, it´s not fair and even it´s illegal


What is exactly illegal here? Prove it. That would be really nice to know and exploit.



Ptera said:


> In my case, there is no way back after 7 PTE attempts, skilled assessment, etc. But today, I wouldn´t even start the immigration process to Australia!


That's the part I don't understand the most. You don't like ozzi gover and how they treat some people, but still want to go there. For what? Do you think anything is better on the other side? Still the same gover with same bills. And you always have you way back - just abandon it. You haven't even paid the visa fee, which is the substantial part of the whole immigration process! But if you still participates, then you tacitly approves it.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Introducing Kiwis to 189 stream enabled them to reduce the immigration rate without having to present a bill in the cabinet. This has been done with careful planning and clear agenda - to strengthen their position in next elections and show public how they have acted to safeguard nation's interests, at the same time facing minimum backlash from opposing party, as the "ceiling" (not "target") still remains to be 190,000.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume they will keep the invites to minimum and soon would introduce a regional PR pathway to spread the population, away from NSW and Victoria metro areas - something they been mulling for months now. And desperate migrants (like me) are going to latch on to those pathways knowing well that career progression is non-existent in regional areas, unless your career is retail.




One thing they have forgotten that this migration plan is to bring Skilled people to Australia so that they can pay tax and run the market and make contribution to Australian economy. Whoever is already been in Australia eg: NZ people, they are already paying taxes and making contribution, but migration plan is to increase people and increase the contribution. Now the data or figures for the migration will be near to 190,000 but the amount of people increased and GDP grown proportion by them will be declined. 

Another thing, how come stopping slowing down immigration will help them to win elections?? As we get PR, we can't vote straightway and election is just next year so we cannot even complete first yr stay of PR to apply citizenship. They should have focused to those people, who are already Citizens, to win elections. I don't know what kind of mathematics they have done to win election.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Another thing, how come stopping slowing down immigration will help them to win elections?? As we get PR, we can't vote straightway and election is just next year so we cannot even complete first yr stay of PR to apply citizenship. They should have focused to those people, who are already Citizens, to win elections. I don't know what kind of mathematics they have done to win election.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The on going debate in media about rising housing prices and lack of infrastructure in metros to sustain population growth has already got the general public involved with most of the ozzies wanting curb on immigration numbers.

This issue is definitely going to play a factor in next year’s election with parties endorsing themselves as saviours of working class by cutting down immigration and protecting the living standards and jobs of Australian citizens - similar to US. Long term things might change, but for now immigration going to be seen as an issue and a tool to generate votes.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> https://youtu.be/dsx2vdn7gpY


Lol


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> The on going debate in media about rising housing prices and lack of infrastructure in metros to sustain population growth has already got the general public involved with most of the ozzies wanting curb on immigration numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is definitely going to play a factor in next year’s election with parties endorsing themselves as saviours of working class by cutting down immigration and protecting the living standards and jobs of Australian citizens - similar to US. Long term things might change, but for now immigration going to be seen as an issue and a tool to generate votes.




Lol. What a pathetic way to increase votes. He cannot forgot that this country was and is made by immigrants. Anyways, Turnbull has already lost 31 news poll. His date has come to be finished. He won't last longer as his minister. But by the time, most of us will run out of visa. Dutton played a dirty game and destroyed the future of most of the immigrants!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> I understand your agony dude, dont think I'm on opposite side pointing fingers at you. But I am also a bit surprised why you can't understand that there are no promises anywhere by the Government. High demand occupation ceilings are just the maximum number they should not go beyond, it does not mean they need those from immigration alone. Probably they would have got remaining numbers from NZ immigrants or local residents.
> 
> To answer your question about Univ not responding, you are talking about thousands of applications and responding to everyone, now a days every administration has a website where you can see the invitees list or trend of invitations so responding to everyone has become unnecessary. It looks like you have not checked the SkillSelect website to keep up with the invitation trend. Please look here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx for last invite round.
> 
> ...


Hi Karthi,

I second your opinion. Especially the last paragraph.

It's as simple as that you got to check the invitation trend and go for the application. The minimum eligibility criteria only talks whether you are qualified or not. Nowhere in the website it says it's your final pathway to residency. Buckle up and see the areas of improvement. To be honest I have seen enough over the last two and half years with my EOIs.

I am now living with the reality check. Even after my points increase to 75 I ain't sure of an invite 

So guys give it an emotional thought is only going to worsen our feelings. I have been through this enough. Again you got to live and face the reality.

It was first 60 pointers who vanished and then slowly 65 and then 70. None knows how long 75ers will exist.

The global awareness about this programme is sky high and as Karthi rightly said the occupational ceilings are just about the demand and it doesn't seem them to fill it via immigration programme.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> One thing they have forgotten that this migration plan is to bring Skilled people to Australia so that they can pay tax and run the market and make contribution to Australian economy. Whoever is already been in Australia eg: NZ people, they are already paying taxes and making contribution, but migration plan is to increase people and increase the contribution. Now the data or figures for the migration will be near to 190,000 but the amount of people increased and GDP grown proportion by them will be declined.
> 
> Another thing, how come stopping slowing down immigration will help them to win elections?? As we get PR, we can't vote straightway and election is just next year so we cannot even complete first yr stay of PR to apply citizenship. They should have focused to those people, who are already Citizens, to win elections. I don't know what kind of mathematics they have done to win election.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is that the current migration plan is a quick duct tape solution while the government addresses other issues. Bringing more professionally active people brings more taxes yes, but Australia has _a lot_ of work to do in terms of infrastructure and planning. The cities are starting to feel overcrowded and new immigrants invariably settle in the cities because that's where the jobs are anyway - and no one can blame us for that really. The government needs to quickly find solutions and incentives to make regional areas _really_ appealing.


It's also likely they changed migration plan simply to look good just before the election and won't actually work towards improving the points I mentioned above but eh, we can always be hopeful.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol. What a pathetic way to increase votes. He cannot forgot that this country was and is made by immigrants. Anyways, Turnbull has already lost 31 news poll. His date has come to be finished. He won't last longer as his minister. But by the time, most of us will run out of visa. Dutton played a dirty game and destroyed the future of most of the immigrants!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bro, i guess what they need to do is to reform the system in someway... as we spoke before, Sydney and Melbourne from infrastructure perspective aren't coping well, i would say they aren't managing to meet the needs. They need to drive diverse range of immigrants with range of skills into regional areas... i would say that might work out better.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> My guess is that the current migration plan is a quick duct tape solution while the government addresses other issues. Bringing more professionally active people brings more taxes yes, but Australia has _a lot_ of work to do in terms of infrastructure and planning. The cities are starting to feel overcrowded and new immigrants invariably settle in the cities because that's where the jobs are anyway - and no one can blame us for that really. The government needs to quickly find solutions and incentives to make regional areas _really_ appealing.
> 
> 
> It's also likely they changed migration plan simply to look good just before the election and won't actually work towards improving the points I mentioned above but eh, we can always be hopeful.


agree.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Wednesday is almost here, maybe something will happen Peter Dutton will apologise and increase the invite nr to 2500 this round and we all get in at the same time. Ill shout the first round of drinks guys. :rofl:


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Introducing Kiwis to 189 stream enabled them to reduce the immigration rate without having to present a bill in the cabinet. This has been done with careful planning and clear agenda - to strengthen their position in next elections and show public how they have acted to safeguard nation's interests, at the same time facing minimum backlash from opposing party, as the "ceiling" (not "target") still remains to be 190,000.
> 
> I presume they will keep the invites to minimum and soon would introduce a regional PR pathway to spread the population, away from NSW and Victoria metro areas - something they been mulling for months now. And desperate migrants (like me) are going to latch on to those pathways knowing well that career progression is non-existent in regional areas, unless your career is retail.


This won't happen. They don't want people latching off the welfare system. They're not gonna send white collar workers to regional areas where there are virtually no job opportunities.


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi I got invitation for 190 with 80 points for nsw, should I go with it better wait for 189 under 261312 with 75 points. I think my application for 189 and 190 was not made separately will 189 considered void if I dont make any decision to move further with 190. Any suggestion from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi I got invitation for 190 with 80 points for nsw, should I go with it better wait for 189 under 261312 with 75 points. I think my application for 189 and 190 was not made separately will 189 considered void if I dont make any decision to move further with 190. Any suggestion from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks


Honestly given how unpredictable SkillSelect has been laterly I'd say go for 190 without hesitations, regardless of whether 189 will be void or not.


----------



## mcolariccio (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!

Here is my situation:

I'm going to send my EOI in the next few weeks with a total of 70 points (Age 30, English 20, Experience 10, Skills Assessment 10), hoping to get a 189 as a Chef.

As very few chefs ever reach the 60 points and get invited, how likely do you think I could receive an invitation?

I could probably get another 5 points for my experience but it would be hard work to provide the evidences. Do you think it's worth the time/money?

Thanks a lot 🙂


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, anyone structural enginner here? can anybody tell me what is the chance for structural engineer 233214 with 65 points.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Wednesday is almost here, maybe something will happen Peter Dutton will apologise and increase the invite nr to 2500 this round and we all get in at the same time. Ill shout the first round of drinks guys. :rofl:


lol

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Honestly given how unpredictable SkillSelect has been laterly I'd say go for 190 without hesitations, regardless of whether 189 will be void or not.


Thanks for your suggestion could you please explain difference in both visa sub classes. If I opt for 190 do I need to live in regional within state for 2 years or anywhere in the sponsored state. Also will it be compulsory for me to stay for 2 years or I can travel overseas for certain period. If yes how long can I stay outside in case if I wish to.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi I got invitation for 190 with 80 points for nsw, should I go with it better wait for 189 under 261312 with 75 points. I think my application for 189 and 190 was not made separately will 189 considered void if I dont make any decision to move further with 190. Any suggestion from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks




If it is a invitation from NSW to file nomination, Your 189 EOI won't be frozen untill you get 190 invitation to file 190 visa from Skillselect. 

If it is just a pre-invite, you can pay $330 and go for nomination process, which might take upto 12 weeks to get finalised. By that time, if you get 189 invitation, you can withdraw 190 nomination and go for 189. All you have to risk of $330. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi I got invitation for 190 with 80 points for nsw, should I go with it better wait for 189 under 261312 with 75 points. I think my application for 189 and 190 was not made separately will 189 considered void if I dont make any decision to move further with 190. Any suggestion from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks


My personal opinion is wait. You will get the 189 very soon and it helps those of us with less points to have a chance at the 190. However if it's time sensitive or if you're very risk averse, go ahead and take it Bro. It's ultimately a choice you have to make, but you're pretty much guaranteed to have a 189 invite within a month or so.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

It might be good for low point 190 people but its bad for us 189. 189 is very risky, you really need to withdraw 189 and take the 190. You can later send an email and ask for a waiver so you dont even have to live and work there for 2 years. Take the 190 and dont look back because the invitations are getting really delayed and they might even change or cut 189 immigration entirely. Its very risky.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

mcolariccio said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is my situation:
> 
> ...


Hi mate - Chef being part of non pro rata occupations, with current trends expect at least 6 months with 70 points.

If you get to 75 points, you should get invited next round - so yeah, definitely worth the time/money if PR is something you really want, especially given how much of a gamble SkillSelect has become nowadays


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> May be this being in the news would actually work in our favour. Opposition will bring it up in the parliament, will say "we are losing out on taxpayer money" and hopefully things will go back to normal after July 2018.


Highest of optimism!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up bro.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Introducing Kiwis to 189 stream enabled them to reduce the immigration rate without having to present a bill in the cabinet. This has been done with careful planning and clear agenda - to strengthen their position in next elections and show public how they have acted to safeguard nation's interests, at the same time facing minimum backlash from opposing party, as the "ceiling" (not "target") still remains to be 190,000.
> 
> I presume they will keep the invites to minimum and soon would introduce a regional PR pathway to spread the population, away from NSW and Victoria metro areas - something they been mulling for months now. And desperate migrants (like me) are going to latch on to those pathways knowing well that career progression is non-existent in regional areas, unless your career is retail.


Very well described.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
Please help Urgent. 
It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant. 
However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


----------



## mcolariccio (Apr 15, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Hi mate - Chef being part of non pro rata occupations, with current trends expect at least 6 months with 70 points.
> 
> If you get to 75 points, you should get invited next round - so yeah, definitely worth the time/money if PR is something you really want, especially given how much of a gamble SkillSelect has become nowadays


Thanks for your answer!

I guess I still better lodge an EOI for a 190 at the same time to be safe..

I'll have to leave the country anyway as my current visa expires in 3 weeks but the shorter I'll be away, the better it is.

Do you know about the trends for a 190 in Victoria/NSW? With 70+5 points, could I expect to be invited quickly?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> Please help Urgent.
> It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term
> *The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


>If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
No, the DoE will not change if total points will be remain same after the changes are done. I did the changes recently and had same worry but DoE didn't change.

As far as relevancy of occupation is concern, I didn't put that my occupation was not relevant when ACS deducted 2 years from my total employment. I don't think you should make those 2 years as irrelevant. Think it this way - If those 2 years were irrelevant then ACS would have made those 2 years irrelevant and would have deducted other 2 years from relevant occupation. Those 2 years were relevant but the employment was used to equate it to "readiness for work". ACS report makes it clear anyway and if your points are not changing because of those 2 years then it doesn't make any difference if you put them as relevant or irrelevant in EoI. For 190, it is important that, to pick you up, potential employer finds your total experience through EoI and not 2 years less.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

mcolariccio said:


> Do you know about the trends for a 190 in Victoria/NSW? With 70+5 points, could I expect to be invited quickly?


As far as I'm aware it is not possible to predict trends for 190 because the different states issue invitations whenever they want and for whatever occupation they want. It's not regulated with fortnightly rounds like for 189. 

Although I'll let the experts confirm this, I could be wrong.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

bablu12345 said:


> >If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> No, the DoE will not change if total points will be remain same after the changes are done. I did the changes recently and had same worry but DoE didn't change.
> 
> As far as relevancy of occupation is concern, I didn't put that my occupation was not relevant when ACS deducted 2 years from my total employment. I don't think you should make those 2 years as irrelevant. Think it this way - If those 2 years were irrelevant then ACS would have made those 2 years irrelevant and would have deducted other 2 years from relevant occupation. Those 2 years were relevant but the employment was used to equate it to "readiness for work". ACS report makes it clear anyway and if your points are not changing because of those 2 years then it doesn't make any difference if you put them as relevant or irrelevant in EoI. For 190, it is important that, to pick you up, potential employer finds your total experience through EoI and not 2 years less.


It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors. 

If i have experience starting from Nov 2005 but ACS says 
employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?
If "NO" then How do i Split fill this experience in the Skillselect which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010 while ACS Says employment after November 2009 is considered.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors.
> 
> If i have experience starting from Nov 2005 but ACS says
> employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


Where do you have to say this - "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No ??
I didn't have any such check box or Yes/No radio button in my EoI!!!!!!!!!

And if you wish to split then press 'Add' button and write same company info again but different employment duration (from-to). I did that to fill 2 different positions within same company.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

bablu12345 said:


> Where do you have to say this - "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No ??
> I didn't have any such check box or Yes/No radio button in my EoI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And if you wish to split then press 'Add' button and write same company info again but different employment duration (from-to). I did that to fill 2 different positions within same company.


Yes there is button, not sure how you didn't noticed it while filling your EOI.
Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ning-skilled-experience-eoi.html#post12551810
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html#post14309802

Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Nov 2009 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Dec 2009 ~ - "Relevant"
No change in points claimed, so no change in DoE.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1720586671360674

Just been through new news posted by ISCAH today. It's clear that Indians have taken the crucial part on this immigration program as lots of ceilings were fulfilled by them. According to statistics, Somehow the reason behind demolishing 457 visa goes to indian people as most of the visa weregranted to Indian people. 

Now can we believe that immigration wants no more indian people as part of their migration plan. They have slowed down each and every things that has been taken mostly by indians, for eg; 457,189,190,489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi, Waiting since 7th November with 70 points( 233914).


Hi, is your case uploaded added on immitracker. If not please upload your case online so that others can get better understanding. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Cheers


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Posted on: 16/04/2018 at 14:45

Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect on Wednesday 18th April from 8pm AEST until 9pm AEST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi If points were at 70 then dropped to 65 due to experience going down. Then they are updated back to 70. Does this mean the date of entry changes to when they were updated ?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

************ said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Waiting since 7th November with 70 points( 233914).
> ...


It's already on immitracker, don't know how long i still have to wait. Cheers


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Ptera said:


> I lodged my EOI back in 2017 with 60 points and two months earlier they stopped to invite 60 pointers. Then, I increased my points to 70 and 2 months earlier they stopped to invite 70 pointers


Mate, please don't increase your points to 75! =))


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tron89 said:


> Hi I got invitation for 190 with 80 points for nsw, should I go with it better wait for 189 under 261312 with 75 points. I think my application for 189 and 190 was not made separately will 189 considered void if I dont make any decision to move further with 190. Any suggestion from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks


You have been too hasty. You could have waited another two more rounds before securing 190.

Your DOE is 29/03/2018


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Beldyev said:


> Put away your emotions, my Ukrainian friend, they are not any helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Russian friend, I want to go to AU because I like Australia as a country! Why should I give up my dream only because of some people in the government who treat people in an unfair way.. If I would think this way, I would still be living in Ukraine and work somewhere for $100 a month..

By the way, I saw many posts where you defend current government asking people to give up or increase points.
Tell us your story. What are your chances? What are your plans?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> Honestly given how unpredictable SkillSelect has been laterly I'd say go for 190 without hesitations, regardless of whether 189 will be void or not.


This is guidance in the wrong way bud.

Look at his EOI DOE. It is with 75 points and 29/03/2018. He will surely get within next two to three rounds.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The week has started and lets hope there is an invitation round this week.

DIBP please spare me


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

AlexOz said:


> Mate, please don't increase your points to 75! =))


I won´t fly 15.000km to Australia to take NAATI test. Don´t worry buddy;-)


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

> Posted on: 16/04/2018 at 14:45
> 
> Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect on Wednesday 18th April from 8pm AEST until 9pm AEST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. We appreciate your patience.


Does this effect to the invitation round on tomorrow?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Friends, i heard 189 is taking too much time. getting 190 itslef is great deal, can any one help and advise me.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

derik2020 said:


> Does this effect to the invitation round on tomorrow?


Hopefully it should not because the invities start early morning after Tuesday midnight and lasts only for 30 mins.

The scheduled maintenance window is way beyond the stipulated invite timings. Fingers crossed


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Friends, i heard 189 is taking too much time. getting 190 itslef is great deal, can any one help and advise me.


Depends on the occupation trend. See where do you stand in your ANZCO code queue and decide.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*Awaiting Invite*

Hello all,

I'm new here.


ANZCO : 261313
Submitted for 189 - 18th March, 2018 with 75 points
Submitted for 190(NSW) - 12th April, 2018 with 80 points.

Can any one please suggest how soon an invitation is expected with above scores?

Many thanks


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

At what time in the morning are the invites exactly AEST ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mmmukul said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...




Chances are good for round on 18-Apr (if it happens).


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> At what time in the morning are the invites exactly AEST ?


00:00(midnight) AEST.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Cutoff date can even move just 3 days so therrs a chance you might get it maybe not in this round but next on 2 May.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> Cutoff date can even move just 3 days so therrs a chance you might get it maybe not in this round but next on 2 May.


If you are talking about 2613 then you are wrong 2613 cutoff moved by 10 days in last 2 rounds.

21-march-2018 ( 03-March-2018) --official on skillselect

04-Apr-2018 (13-Mar-2018)-- unofficial (reported by members in this forum and immigration tracker).


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


You stand the highest chances of the next round whenever it happens.

Currently the backlog is moving at 10 days for 2613** for 75 pointers. Let's hope it to be the same


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

[quote <*SNIP*>[/quote]

Agree. but everyone has right to express his opinion. it hurts when someone give wrong info, for that you,me and others are there to correct it


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Yes there is button, not sure how you didn't noticed it while filling your EOI.
> Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ning-skilled-experience-eoi.html#post12551810
> ...


Got it. The chosen option (yes/no) wasn't showing in the review once you submit the EoI but i chose YES for all the years of employment because the employment deducted by ACS itself was relevant. My total experience is anyway more than 8 years even after deduction of 2 years by ACS.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've the same points, DOE and Anzco as yours for 189.
Expecting the invite on 18 April round or whenever the next round happens.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Yes, the yes/no wasn't showing in review once you fill the employment but i chose yes for all the years of employment because the employment deducted by ACS itself was relevant. My total experience is anyway more than 8 years even after deduction of 2 years by ACS.


once you generate the PDF for EOI you will see this section.

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?".


you can't select relevant as "Yes" which is not assessed as relevant by ACS even though your total points are not changing. 

you may be queried by CO, why you selected the mentioned employment as relevant even though it is not relevant as per ACS. 

Again, if you are following some wrong methodology then don't suggest others to do so.

FYI, I am having more than 12 yrs of exp still I selected 2 yrs as non relevant as per my ACS report even though its not changing my total points.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi, I've the same points, DOE and Anzco as yours for 189.
> Expecting the invite on 18 April round or whenever the next round happens.


Good luck to you both guys.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Good luck to you both guys.


Good luck to you also, you are also on the same boat.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi, I've the same points, DOE and Anzco as yours for 189.
> Expecting the invite on 18 April round or whenever the next round happens.


All the best buddy! keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am just confused regarding MLTSOL & SLTSOL.
I have applied for 189 & 190 under Accountant General (221111) & also as an External Auditor.
To claim my 5 points of spouse, I have assessed her degree as well and she also got a positive outcome under accountant general (221111) through CPA. 
Now, the confusion starts for me, Can I claim her 5 points in my auditor EOI too?
your prompt response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

SunV said:


> once you generate the PDF for EOI you will see this section.
> 
> "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?".
> 
> ...


>>Again, if you are following some wrong methodology then don't suggest others to do so.

Are you kidding me!!!! When did i suggest that you or anyone go ahead and change EoI according to what i said? Its my EoI buddy and i have rights to do with it whatever i would like to, No?

I am saying that those deducted years are relevant and thats why ACS deducted. If they were not relevant then ACS cannot deduct those 2 or 4 years. Question is NOT 

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation AS PER ASSESSING AUTHORITY?".

I will stick to this no matter if CO reject my file if i ever get invite  which seems long way to go anyway .


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

People have strong opinions sometimes - nothing wrong with that. 

But all members are reminded that forum rules apply to their posts - so no name-calling, no personal attacks, please. 

_*Inappropriate content* : Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum._

Thank you.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> >>Again, if you are following some wrong methodology then don't suggest others to do so.
> 
> Are you kidding me!!!! When did i suggest that you or anyone go ahead and change EoI according to what i said? Its my EoI buddy and i have rights to do with it whatever i would like to, No?
> 
> ...


Yes you have full right with your own EOI. Do whatever you want to do.

Best of luck. Hope you will get invite soon.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Good luck to you both guys.


Thanks dude..
Good luck to you too.. as your DOE is 19 March.

Hope we all see the sunshine tomorrow, after seeing lots of cloud and rain :rain:


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Youre essentially giving the home affairs false information at a time Peter Dutton explicitly ordered the department to be extremely strict and the amount of applications that get rejected is at an all time high. Youll basically get served and will be denied of applying again for a number of years to come. Good game, gg. Thx, no rmk

I think you shouldnt enter those 2 yrs if ACS considers it irrelevant. There are so many examples of smart boys trying to outsmart home affairs and got their boats flipped. Just another angry customer added on the immi phone line and now we have 250 people and 5 hours of waiting time cause they just wont hang up lol


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks dude..
> Good luck to you too.. as your DOE is 19 March.
> 
> Hope we all see the sunshine tomorrow, after seeing lots of cloud and rain :rain:


You need some rain to grow your 189 seed don't you .

Best of luck.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> All the best buddy! keeping fingers crossed.


Same here :ranger: 
Good luck to you too..!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> Youre essentially giving the home affairs false information at a time Peter Dutton explicitly ordered the department to be extremely strict and the amount of applications that get rejected is at an all time high. Youll basically get served and will be denied of applying again for a number of years to come. Good game, gg. Thx, no rmk
> 
> I think you shouldnt enter those 2 yrs if ACS considers it irrelevant. There are so many examples of this.



Agree, but its difficult to explain. if rejected, person will be banned for 10 years for false information/documentation.


Source Google:


A visa applicant can now be barred for ten years for providing false or misleading information in the visa application.

The government introduced the changes to migration regulations by promulgating the Migration Legislation Amendment (2017 Measures No. 4) Regulations 2017 which has come into effect on 18th November.

Under the new regulations, section 4020 of the Public Interest Criterion targets applicants who supply false documents or false and misleading information to the Immigration Department, Migration Review Tribunal or the Administrative Appeals Tribunal, in the last 10 years before an application is made. It is applicable to visa applications made on or after 18 November 2017.

According to the previous rules, any applicant found to have provided false or misleading information in their visa application during the 12 months before making the application, faced a ban of three years. The period for which applications will be screened for any fraud has now been extended to ten years from 12 months. 

This means applicants who have engaged in visa fraud or provided false information in their visa application, they will be effectively barred for the next ten years under the new rules.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Youre essentially giving the home affairs false information at a time Peter Dutton explicitly ordered the department to be extremely strict and the amount of applications that get rejected is at an all time high. Youll basically get served and will be denied of applying again for a number of years to come. Good game, gg. Thx, no rmk
> 
> I think you shouldnt enter those 2 yrs if ACS considers it irrelevant. There are so many examples of smart boys trying to outsmart home affairs and got their boats flipped. Just another angry customer added on the immi phone line and now we have 250 people and 5 hours of waiting time cause they just wont hang up lol


Lols.. chill guys.... Aus is not the end of the world (Antartica is there at the far end  ).


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Lols.. chill guys.... Aus is not the end of the world (Antartica is there at the far end  ).



I bet here you have changed your EOI after reading all of this.

People are very frustrated here because of 300 invite rounds, if you are not interested in AUS please don't suggest others. at least don't provide wrong info. other members are here to get help not to get more confused with vague answers.

I rest my case with you.


----------



## mcolariccio (Apr 15, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Depends on the occupation trend. See where do you stand in your ANZCO code queue and decide.


How can I check on that?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

SunV said:


> Agree, but its difficult to explain. if rejected, person will be banned for 10 years for false information/documentation.
> 
> 
> Source Google:
> ...


In this case, Google is incorrect. 

The proposed change to the regulations was disapproved by Parliament, and the period of the ban remains at 3 years.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

SunV said:


> I bet here you have changed your EOI after reading all of this.
> 
> People are very frustrated here because of 300 invite rounds, if you are not interested in AUS please don't suggest others. at least don't provide wrong info. other members are here to get help not to get more confused with vague answers.
> 
> I rest my case with you.


>>at least don't provide wrong info.
 You missed my previous comment. Let me repeat, I did not give any wrong info to anyone and I am doing what seems good to me. 
<*SNIP*>


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> You need some rain to grow your 189 seed don't you .
> 
> Best of luck.


Oh yeah absolutely. My seed has been waiting for a very long time. Finally after so much struggle it is seeing some hope now. Fingers crossed


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> Anyone?


Hey,

Visa processing information you will find on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Cheers


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

mcolariccio said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is my situation:
> 
> ...


The current trend is very unpredictable. But in historic rounds towards the end of the intake year non pro rata were given preference over pro rata, that being said this is not like historic rounds. So I would suggest you apply. If you can acquire the 5 points you can update your EOI at a later date. 

Munch munch ummmm curry !


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*What’s the q*



Dillu85 said:


> Hi Friends, i heard 189 is taking too much time. getting 190 itslef is great deal, can any one help and advise me.


Hi Dillu85

What is your question ? 

Cheers


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello,

Which gets processed faster? NSW 190 or 189? Any reason why I should choose one over the other?

Thanks in advance,
Ivo


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ivokau said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which gets processed faster? NSW 190 or 189? Any reason why I should choose one over the other?
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the processing time.

But the obvious difference that 189 & 190 bring is about the commitment that you wil have to the state in 190 in which you are invited for. Also one keeps in mind about the job opportunities in a particular state before choosing 190.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

SunV said:


> Soundmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude..
> ...


True that, SunV. In fact ‘‘twas not some rain; too much of that from Sept 2017.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> This is guidance in the wrong way bud.
> 
> Look at his EOI DOE. It is with 75 points and 29/03/2018. He will surely get within next two to three rounds.


How is this guidance in the wrong way when I'm basically advising him to play safe and take what's already offered to him? 

You seem so certain that he will get invited within the next few rounds and honestly that's impressive because I personally haven't been able to feel any certainty regarding SkillSelect predictions in a long while...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> How is this guidance in the wrong way when I'm basically advising him to play safe and take what's already offered to him?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem so certain that he will get invited within the next few rounds and honestly that's impressive because I personally haven't been able to feel any certainty regarding SkillSelect predictions in a long while...




Its better not to risk and if there is an opportunity to get sc190 then it is better to take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Any invitation round planned today and tomorrow ?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

All guys waiting for invitation, especially 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) guys out here!

Please update your status here and/or on immitracker, if you get an invite tonight.

It would really help others to assess the trends.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> All guys waiting for invitation, especially 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) guys out here!
> 
> Please update your status here and/or on immitracker, if you get an invite tonight.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Good luck tonight mate, may you get your ITA soon.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

gL hf. 


Peter Dutton is announcing +3000 new invites for 2 rounds starting tonight, rumor has it he will apologise on his knees live on seven news tomorrow, holding hands with malcolm. :fingerscrossed:

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> gL hf.
> 
> 
> Peter Dutton is announcing +3000 new invites for 2 rounds starting tonight, rumor has it he will apologise on his knees live on seven news tomorrow, holding hands with malcolm. :fingerscrossed:
> ...



where you get the news from?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Optimistic10 said:


> where you get the news from?




just joking... yolo


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> just joking... yolo


i hope i am wrong but for some reason i am not hoping for any big rounds before end of FY. :hurt:


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Waiting for tonight...


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

What’s u r score and doe veenet


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Antoine123 said:


> Any invitation round planned today and tomorrow ?


Tonight 12.00am AEST


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi.
Just joined the forum, so apologies if this has been answered already.

I've submitted an EOI for 189 visa in October 2017 with the minimum 60 points - for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician. But it seems the cut off since then for all 189 inivtes has been 70 points. 

I'm currently on 457 to Sept 2019. Just would like to know if I will get an invite eventually or not? Maybe they invite more later in the year, and so some 60 points get in?

Any help or further information is much appreciated.

Thanks.

:hungry:


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

aryalbishna123 said:


> What’s u r score and doe veenet


check signature


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > How is this guidance in the wrong way when I'm basically advising him to play safe and take what's already offered to him?
> ...


To be honest I am still really confused and in my attempt to resolve my concerns I find myself engulfed in more confiusion. 
Let say if I proceed forward with 190 and considering the fact that 189 and 190 are not separate eoi's, can I still expect 189 invitation untill 190 gets approved within next 12 weeks. I am required to pay $330 for application.
To be honest I dont care for the fees. I am willing to go with 190 as of now to play safe without risking 189 invite which I personally prefer over 190. I am only concerned that 190 will freeze my 189 invite since both are not separate eoi's. Can anyone shed some light over this please.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

paul_a said:


> Hi.
> Just joined the forum, so apologies if this has been answered already.
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for 189 visa in October 2017 with the minimum 60 points - for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician. But it seems the cut off since then for all 189 inivtes has been 70 points.
> ...


I'm afraid with 60 points you can forget about any 189 invitation at all, right now or in a few years. Even with 70 points you'd still have to wait probably 5-6 month with the current trends.

Look at increasing your points to 70-75 if possible.

Alternatively, doesn't your 457 offer a pathway to PR after a few years?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> To be honest I am still really confused and in my attempt to resolve my concerns I find myself engulfed in more confiusion.
> Let say if I proceed forward with 190 and considering the fact that 189 and 190 are not separate eoi's, can I still expect 189 invitation untill 190 gets approved within next 12 weeks. I am required to pay $330 for application.
> To be honest I dont care for the fees. I am willing to go with 190 as of now to play safe without risking 189 invite which I personally prefer over 190. I am only concerned that 190 will freeze my 189 invite since both are not separate eoi's. Can anyone shed some light over this please.


I am unaware that it is possible to have a unique EOI for both 189 and 190, so I will let the experts answer your question.

However I will reiterate: lodge your 190 application ASAP. Your 190 invitation is invaluable in the current SkillSelect climate, go for it and enjoy. You don't want to waste any time waiting for 189 and then losing everything because you missed a deadline.


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah, I thought as much, just confirming.

I was planning getting the 186 through my company, but they are going "restructuring" at the moment, so would have preferred to get the 189 myself. My position should be safe, but still no stability. They might still get me 186, we'll see. 

Do you know if I move company, and they take on my 457, can I also get 186 through them? Or maybe companies need you to have worked there a few years.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*Name of employer*

I just realized there's a minor typo in name of my employer in EOI application and ACS 
evaluation as well. Is that okay?


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I'm afraid with 60 points you can forget about any 189 invitation at all, right now or in a few years. Even with 70 points you'd still have to wait probably 5-6 month with the current trends.
> 
> Look at increasing your points to 70-75 if possible.
> 
> Alternatively, doesn't your 457 offer a pathway to PR after a few years?


I just checked the dates, by the end of May I will have 3 years work experience in Australia, and 8+ years general experience. So checking the points calculator, I should be on 70 points then. 

So some hope yet. Thanks.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Tron89 said:


> To be honest I am still really confused and in my attempt to resolve my concerns I find myself engulfed in more confiusion.
> Let say if I proceed forward with 190 and considering the fact that 189 and 190 are not separate eoi's, can I still expect 189 invitation untill 190 gets approved within next 12 weeks. I am required to pay $330 for application.
> To be honest I dont care for the fees. I am willing to go with 190 as of now to play safe without risking 189 invite which I personally prefer over 190. I am only concerned that 190 will freeze my 189 invite since both are not separate eoi's. Can anyone shed some light over this please.


It depends what you mean by "proceed". IF you've been invited to apply for nomination by a state, your EOI is untouched. So if a 189 invite arrives in the meantime, you can apply for that. Once the state nominates you and a skillselect invite to apply for a visa is offered, your EOI is locked. This means it doesn't take part in the invite rounds, though it stays put in the queue.

Two things to conisder: 1. it might take a lot less than 12 weeks for your nomination application to be processed. Might.... 2. Your reason for preferring a 189 is probably the idea of being "restricted" to one state. Ask yourself if the ability to flit between states is really something you;ll use in the first 2 years.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> gL hf.
> 
> 
> Peter Dutton is announcing +3000 new invites for 2 rounds starting tonight, rumor has it he will apologise on his knees live on seven news tomorrow, holding hands with malcolm. :fingerscrossed:
> ...





Good joke mate....


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Guys I have loged my EOI on 4th April,as per the current trends by when should I be expecting my invite?

______________________________________________________________
Code 261313 | Software Engineer |

Total Points : 75 points
Age 30 | English 20 | Qualification 15 | Work Ex 10 

ACS applied : 9th Feb 18 
ACS result : 4th Apr 18

EOI (189) : 4th Apr 18


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> Guys I have loged my EOI on 4th April,as per the current trends by when should I be expecting my invite?
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
> ...




16 May


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Total Points : 75 points

EOI(189) - 18-03-2018
EOI(190) -NSW - 12-04-2018

Can I expect to be picked up in 18-04-2018 round?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
> Total Points : 75 points
> 
> EOI(189) - 18-03-2018
> ...


You stand the highest chance. If the trend is the same and if invite happens then 100% you will get your invite.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
> Total Points : 75 points
> 
> EOI(189) - 18-03-2018
> ...


Yes you are in tonight. But there has been 7 days of cutoff movement in the past rounds. If its really crowded and it moves around 4 or 5 days theres a chance youre not getting it tonight. :thumb:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

paul_a said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I thought as much, just confirming.
> 
> I was planning getting the 186 through my company, but they are going "restructuring" at the moment, so would have preferred to get the 189 myself. My position should be safe, but still no stability. They might still get me 186, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Re. the 457 you should ask an agent as there are many parameters that can affect this, including the way your new companies sponsors you: for example are they going to issue a new 457 application, or are they going to perform a nomination transfer in your name?

I was in the same situation last year and performed a nomination transfer, but it ended up resetting the clock to zero for the 186 because of the way my first company was registered to the tax office...


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

when is the next round today 17 or tomorrow 18 as per India timings ??


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Sharmak said:


> when is the next round today 17 or tomorrow 18 as per India timings ??


If its going to happens it will be at 7.30 PM IST
i.e 12:00 AM Wednesday, Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST)


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Any one non-pro rata occupation with 70 points from 5 December 2017 to 18 December waiting for results can you please give a yell. Would really appreciate...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> All guys waiting for invitation, especially 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) guys out here!
> 
> Please update your status here and/or on immitracker, if you get an invite tonight.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,
You will most probably get the invite tonight! 
Inform everybody as soon as possible.
Good luck.

I´m 233511 DOE 08.02.2018


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
> Total Points : 75 points
> 
> EOI(189) - 18-03-2018
> ...


We both should get it today.
Btw, pl update your case in myimmitracker.com


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Yes you are in tonight. But there has been 7 days of cutoff movement in the past rounds. If its really crowded and it moves around 4 or 5 days theres a chance youre not getting it tonight. :thumb:



Last few rounds were around 10 days cut off..
Anything less than 6 days this time, I've to join the May thread.. :Cry:


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> We both should get it today.
> Btw, pl update your case in myimmitracker.com


Its my agent's email id. Will I be able to see the status update in the skill select?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> We both should get it today.
> Btw, pl update your case in myimmitracker.com


How about me ? Take me in your boat as well


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the first time since my EOI submission that I am being at least cautiously optimistic about receiving an invite. I wish I get an invite tonight.

Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Points: 70
DOE: 8 December 2017


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> This is the first time since my EOI submission that I am being at least cautiously optimistic about receiving an invite. I wish I get an invite tonight.
> 
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> Points: 70
> DOE: 8 December 2017


Tonight you deserve it.


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Re. the 457 you should ask an agent as there are many parameters that can affect this, including the way your new companies sponsors you: for example are they going to issue a new 457 application, or are they going to perform a nomination transfer in your name?
> 
> I was in the same situation last year and performed a nomination transfer, but it ended up resetting the clock to zero for the 186 because of the way my first company was registered to the tax office...


Thanks. Yes, I haven't looked for another job yet, it's just incase. I will speak to an agent if I do, it seems everyone's circumstances are different.

I also revised my EIO today and score 65 for 189 and also put in 190 for NSW with 70 points, so hopefully better chance of getting an invite for that one before moving and don't need to bother about the 457 transfer or 186.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> How about me ? Take me in your boat as well


The boat is so big, you can get in, you have another 2 hours to get ready. 
Make sure that you have the Boat ticket from DIBP ..


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*status*

would the status be changed in skill select to invited or something?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Its my agent's email id. Will I be able to see the status update in the skill select?


If you have got the Username and password, you can check the status in Skillselect.
The status will change from SUBMITTED to INVITED.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> would the status be changed in skill select to invited or something?


Yes I believe with the enablement to go to inmig account to pay the fees.

The link will be valid and open for 60 from the date you get invite


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

About an hour left. Wow wow wow ill check when i wake up tho. Goodluck


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*The Count Down begins*

Alright guys this is it, the last invitation cycle of APRIL'18, I hope you've got your fingers crossed and a bowl of curry waiting to celebrate !! For those who are far behind in the queue, Lets hope for a miracle :hail: that DIBP makes a surprise round and invites 1200 applicants !!

If you get in, then congratulations Mate :bump2: :dance: !! If you don't  well fret not :frusty: for there is always curry to soothe the soul :hungry: . Only one chant you should know of OMNOMNOM 

Your friendly neighborhood ************;
CM


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Best of luck.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> About an hour left. Wow wow wow ill check when i wake up tho. Goodluck



Day light saving. You have to wait another hour 😛


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Day light saving. You have to wait another hour 😛


Another 30 minutes... op2:


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

good luck y'all!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nervous


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Another 30 minutes... op2:




Last time my friends got half hour before. So there is no specific time for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

************ said:


> Alright guys this is it, the last invitation cycle of APRIL'18, I hope you've got your fingers crossed and a bowl of curry waiting to celebrate !! For those who are far behind in the queue, Lets hope for a miracle :hail: that DIBP makes a surprise round and invites 1200 applicants !!
> 
> If you get in, then congratulations Mate :bump2: :dance: !! If you don't  well fret not :frusty: for there is always curry to soothe the soul :hungry: . Only one chant you should know of OMNOMNOM
> 
> ...


My Optimism level is 10000 ! :hippie:


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

All the best everyone.. 

Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Points:70
DOE: 8 December 2017


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

************ said:


> My Optimism level is 10000 ! :hippie:


I am at my office at my desk the adrenaline is sky high. Tick tick tick


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

15 mins.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck everyone!*


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*So who's the first ?*

So who's going to break the ICE and be the first to


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All,
I have a query in regards to PCC. I have 70 points. My wife has filed false dowry harassment case against me which comes under 498a section under Indian panel code. FIR has been filed. The matter is still pending in police station. Chargesheet has not yet been filed. Can I get my PCC clearance if I apply. Please advise I am very much tensed. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Was there a round today?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Was there a round today?


Doesn't look like. Damn. 5 mins passed and no information yet. And there is maintenance work scheduled in the day in skill select


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, its suppose to be every 2 weeks


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

No round happened today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> No round happened today!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they are back to random behaviour


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Any round today?? Someone get some good news..!!


----------



## neo2131 (Nov 22, 2017)

Got Invitation.

EOI on 13/04/18 with 75


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes got it,, there was a round today. It happened


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

neo2131 said:


> Got Invitation.
> 
> EOI on 13/04/18 with 75


ANZCO code please


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

neo2131 said:


> Got Invitation.
> 
> EOI on 13/04/18 with 75


Congrats. Round started . Your ANZSCO?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neo2131 said:


> Got Invitation.
> 
> EOI on 13/04/18 with 75


anzsco? Congrats


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> No round happened today!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you guys find information about rounds? when it happened...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gab2304 said:


> Where do you guys find information about rounds? when it happened...


forum or tracker


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

but its defo small round, again 300 or so.


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

SunV said:


> Congrats. Round started . Your ANZSCO?


HOw can we know, how many invitation were there n Today's round?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

nikhil kumar said:


> HOw can we know, how many invitation were there n Today's round?



Wait for some time.

Official result for today's round will be announced in May first week.

unofficial result is currently announced by other members .


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> but its defo small round, again 300 or so.


May be even smaller than that. The update from everyone seem to be quite late


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Wait for some time.
> 
> Official result for today's round will be announced in May first week.
> 
> unofficial result is currently announced by other members .


usually 4-5 weeks after the round.


----------



## elmotoAU (Jan 17, 2018)

Got invite today! 70pts, DOE- December 6, 2017
Non Prorata Chemical Engineer

Praise the Lord for this wonderful blessing! Another granted prayer. 

May God bless us all! Continue praying for God's will on all of us.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Got invite..75 points .261313
EOI- 14 March

Thanks..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

KingKing said:


> Got invite..75 points .261313
> EOI- 14 March
> 
> Thanks..


Congrats bud


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who got invite today.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Congrats bud


Did you get it today kbjan?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Any 2335XX Ind Mech Prod engg got any invitation today?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Another round of disappointment.!! Another wait of 2 weeks.. Hopefully I get in the next round...

Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Points:70
DOE: 8 December 2017


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Did you get it today kbjan?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No and there's no clue whats happening. Disheartening to the core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

it's not over yet


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Got invite 75 Points

EOI 5/04/2018

Computer Network and System Engineer 
263111


----------



## superjohn (Mar 17, 2018)

got invited, 261312, EOI March.13


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Vinokan said:


> Got invite 75 Points
> 
> EOI 5/04/2018
> 
> ...


Congrats, mate
could you tell what time did you receive an email?


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Vinokan said:
> 
> 
> > Got invite 75 Points
> ...



Abt 00:16am


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Congratulations to all who have received ITAs today !


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats to all invited today

Any civil engineer invitation?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Quite shocking to see the movement now for 2613**. May be this is the start of the trend that we will have to live with.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hmmm..any news from 2339 other engineering! Am waiting since November 26 with 70 pt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Any more 70 with non pro rata please update


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Quite shocking to see the movement now for 2613**. May be this is the start of the trend that we will have to live with.


As of now, it just moved 3 days !!!:nono:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> As of now, it just moved 3 days !!!:nono:


Did anyone report with 16th March?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Not a single person here from 2335 group who got an invitation?

Nilkot ur DOE is 25th Nov and as per iscah last round invitations were sent up until 22nd Nov. Surely you would have got invitation today?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> No and there's no clue whats happening. Disheartening to the core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry I forgot. What is your DOE?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> sorry i forgot. What is your doe?
> 
> Sent from my pixel xl using tapatalk


261311 20.03.2018


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Did anyone report with 16th March?


Moved 3 days means :March 13-14-15 
:shocked:


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Not a single person here from 2335 group who got an invitation?
> 
> Nilkot ur DOE is 25th Nov and as per iscah last round invitations were sent up until 22nd Nov. Surely you would have got invitation today?


Did you got invite?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Not good at all. out:



Soundmusic said:


> As of now, it just moved 3 days !!!:nono:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> 261311 20.03.2018


Oh. Missed it by 6/7 days. Next round is all yours buddy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats bes! 😘

Congrats to everybody who got their invite 😄



elmotoAU said:


> Got invite today! 70pts, DOE- December 6, 2017
> Non Prorata Chemical Engineer
> 
> Praise the Lord for this wonderful blessing! Another granted prayer.
> ...


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

No movement for 2335???? 😞



Itzmemayz said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single person here from 2335 group who got an invitation?
> ...


----------



## neo2131 (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry for late reply. Went celebrating  
Anzsco- 233212


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh. Missed it by 6/7 days. Next round is all yours buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No today the backlog moved only from 13.03.2018 to 15.03.2018.

I now do not know what is going to happen. I have only 4 rounds left for this financial year.

Where do I stand now ? This uncertainty is popping too many questions now.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mirage_- said:


> No movement for 2335???? 😞


75 pointers for 2335 get invite as per below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1170265-industrial-mechanical-production-engineers-watch-out-122.html


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> No today the backlog moved only from 13.03.2018 to 15.03.2018.
> 
> I now do not know what is going to happen. I have only 4 rounds left for this financial year.
> 
> Where do I stand now ? This uncertainty is popping too many questions now.


I have seen 3 financial cycles before I got my invite. What I can suggest to you is wait. Your day will come and it's not too far. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I have seen 3 financial cycles before I got my invite. What I can suggest to you is wait. Your day will come and it's not too far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Almost the same here. I started my process with 60 points in February 22nd 2016.

And am here still waiting.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Moved 3 days means :March 13-14-15
> :shocked:


Did someone report invite with 15th March? I saw one person with 14th reporting with invite here.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Almost the same here. I started my process with 60 points in February 22nd 2016.
> 
> And am here still waiting.


I think, the number of invitations is not 300 this time. 
I doubt if there were some 70 plus 2613 EOIs within 3 days of DOE..!


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh... better luck next time then (next time = after 48 years )

75 pointers for 2335 get invite as per below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nical-production-engineers-watch-out-122.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Almost the same here. I started my process with 60 points in February 22nd 2016.
> 
> And am here still waiting.


You are almost there buddy. Hold on..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Did someone report invite with 15th March? I saw one person with 14th reporting with invite here.


Check myimmitracker. There is one 261312 invited with DOE as 15 March.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Did someone report invite with 15th March? I saw one person with 14th reporting with invite here.


Guys,

Received ITA today i.e. 18th April 2018 at 00:16 hrs Austrailian time. eace:
Below are my details:

261312
EOI: 15th March 2018
Points = 75 (30 Age+15 education+10 Exp + 20 English)

Thank you all for your invaluable guidance and help. In the end, perseverance paid off.
Let me know if I can be of any help. I will be active in this thread.


----------



## immi.go (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the update and congratulations to everyone on today's list!

All the best to the rest of us!

___________________________________________________________
ANZSCO - 261111
ACS - 
Applied - Jan 30 2018
Received - 4 Apr 2018
PTE - 14 Apr 2018 <><> Score 90/90/90/90
EOI 75 - 14 Apr 18 (waiting to add 5 partner points, expected mid June)


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received ITA today i.e. 18th April 2018 at 00:16 hrs Austrailian time. eace:
> Below are my details:
> ...


Congrats dude.
Pll update myimmitracker.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Oh... better luck next time then (next time = after 48 years )
> 
> 75 pointers for 2335 get invite as per below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nical-production-engineers-watch-out-122.html


[/QUOTE]i wish it was april 2018 instead of 2017 in this post

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Congrats dude.
> Pll update myimmitracker.


Thanks mate.
I updated in myimmitracker


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

anyone got update on 70 pointers ?! 233512 group!!??


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Not a single person here from 2335 group who got an invitation?
> 
> Nilkot ur DOE is 25th Nov and as per iscah last round invitations were sent up until 22nd Nov. Surely you would have got invitation today?


I wish. But no invitation for me. Which means either the iscah’s estimate isnt accurate or that there was a massive influx of 75 pointers or they invited less than 27 people.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received ITA today i.e. 18th April 2018 at 00:16 hrs Austrailian time. eace:
> Below are my details:
> ...


Congrats Partner!! 
Ive submitted an EOI on 18th March for 261313 with 75 points for 189. And, skill select still shows 'Submitted'.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Congrats Partner!!
> Ive submitted an EOI on 18th March for 261313 with 75 points for 189. And, skill select still shows 'Submitted'.


It looks like this round was a lean round with total invites in the range of 120-150.
For 2613 group, the cut off date moved from March 13 to 15 !! 
Invites must have gone only to an approx. 30 nos of 2613 EOIs.
We will have to wait for the next round (if it happens) for the invite.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

KingKing said:


> Got invite..75 points .261313
> EOI- 14 March
> 
> Thanks..


Many Congrats man. I've got same profile except DOE=18th March. Hopefully, next time. That being said, has your skill select updated to Invited?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single person here from 2335 group who got an invitation?
> ...


Ohh.. Bad luck.. And all your three prediction are absolutely right.. I think ISCAH's prediction of 22nd was wrong..


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

Guess I missed my invite by a few hours! 
I submitted EOI today morning (EST) for 261313 with 80 points. 
Hoping to get an invite in the next round.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

amitz27 said:


> Guess I missed my invite by a few hours!
> I submitted EOI today morning (EST) for 261313 with 80 points.
> Hoping to get an invite in the next round.


You are bound to get it buddy. There is not even a single 80 pointer.


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks kbjan26. Just curious, is there some place I can see the current point distribution?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

amitz27 said:


> Thanks kbjan26. Just curious, is there some place I can see the current point distribution?


Its usually the threads prevailing here and the immitracker website

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks. Yes... created my case in myimmitracker this morning.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

amitz27 said:


> Thanks. Yes... created my case in myimmitracker this morning.


something fishy.

have you applied before 3 pm IST or after 3 pm. if its before then you should get invite. there is no reason that you are not invited with 80 points.

please check your DOE with time of its 17-apr-2018 AEST then you should get invite.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

:rain::jaw::jaw:

I wasnt serious when I said it could even be 3 days tmright before this round. 

This is scary. Apparently im not getting my invitation in time I even started packing my luggage. Fantastic.


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

Some insight here...many accoutants got invited with 85 points last night after they stopped getting invited for 4 months since 2018. Lots of them have EOI of 16/04/2018.

I think that explains why others are been processed slower this round. Many places went to accountant to clear the high scores. 

You never know what they would decide to do and why exactly. Like stoped inviting accountants all of a sudden then restarted again some day.


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Quite shocking to see the movement now for 2613**. May be this is the start of the trend that we will have to live with.


Seriously!! This is so disheartening. My EOI is 19th MArch 2018 for 261313 with 75 points. Don't know how long to wait now at this rate.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This looks like again a 300 invitations round. 
Congrats to everyone who got invitations today and best of luck for the rest of the process. 

Bad news is there are only 4 anticipated rounds left for this FY leaving thousands of genuine potential applicant's fate in distress.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> It looks like this round was a lean round with total invites in the range of 120-150.
> For 2613 group, the cut off date moved from March 13 to 15 !!
> Invites must have gone only to an approx. 30 nos of 2613 EOIs.
> We will have to wait for the next round (if it happens) for the invite.


Hi

Let's see if we can work out what is going on here - my first observation is that there are 70 point invites for Non-Pros which would mean a round of over 250 ?

Movement for 2613 seems very small compared to previous invites of 70 odd per round ?

We know that it went to 15th March 2018 - but it may have gone through to 17th March or maybe even 18th March but cut off before mmmukul got invited - so maybe it moved 4 or 5 days. It moved 9 days on 21st March, 12 days on 7th March and we think 10 days for 4th April - so a 4 or 5 day movement last night does appear to be out of the ordinary - so either a huge increase in 75 and above or, more likely, a further cut in their pro rata quota as they are now the Dominant occupation in the 300 invites i.e. 76/300 = just over 25%.

so my assumption would be that a further 50% cut happened last night, for 2613 and only about 38 invites for this round. That should show up in 38 extra invites for non-pros at 70 points so we should see that invite date go a bit further into December than it looks now. Just my take, time will tell

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

Just heard of possible sighting of 85 point 189 invite for Accountant - trying to confirm - even if true, that should not affect the 75 point 2613 progress if it got into the 70s for the non-pros.

Regards

Tony


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

:ranger::juggle::rain::flypig::flypig::llama:What could happen to 2613** in the new FY ? Is it risky ? I thought it only got better and cutoff gets reset right.. could they actually remove IT from the priority occupation list or something


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Just heard of possible sighting of 85 point 189 invite for Accountant - trying to confirm - even if true, that should not affect the 75 point 2613 progress if it got into the 70s for the non-pros.
> 
> ...


I can confirm that. I know a few accountants with 85pts who got invited early today. One of them only just submitted his EOI on 16th April.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

jutomo said:


> I can confirm that. I know a few accountants with 85pts who got invited early today. One of them only just submitted his EOI on 16th April.


Not possible. Provide some proof to back up your claims. 

There have been no 189s issued for accountants since December 2017 even if you have 100 points. 

Please specify if they have received 190 for state.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received ITA today i.e. 18th April 2018 at 00:16 hrs Austrailian time. eace:
> Below are my details:
> ...


Congrats and good luck, mate!
That's just the first step though, now comes application submitting and the grant waiting game!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> :ranger::juggle::rain::flypig::flypig::llama:What could happen to 2613** in the new FY ? Is it risky ? I thought it only got better and cutoff gets reset right.. could they actually remove IT from the priority occupation list or something


Cutoff doesn't get reset. In fact cutoff doesn't even get set by anyone, it's self-regulated by how many applicants are in the queue and what their total points are for a given occupation.

If tomorrow there are a thousand (valid) EOI submitted with (let's assume) 90 points for 2613**, then after next round (assuming it's 300 invites) the cutoff will become 90...


As to your first question, what could happen to 2613** - well I don't think much will happen. 2613 have basically become what Accountant/Auditor was the few previous year, where 75-80 points becomes the norm to receive an invitation.


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> jutomo said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm that. I know a few accountants with 85pts who got invited early today. One of them only just submitted his EOI on 16th April.
> ...


Unfortunately I think he’s right my agent also told me their client received invitation with 85 scores as general accountant last night.


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Not possible. Provide some proof to back up your claims.
> 
> There have been no 189s issued for accountants since December 2017 even if you have 100 points.
> 
> Please specify if they have received 190 for state.



Well, I am in a Chinese Wechat group in which people who are waiting for their invitations share their cases and progress. A few accountants with 85 pts have claimed that they got *189* invitations. 

Anything is possible before you can confirm it did not happen. You can only use past experience to estimate things. Thanks.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Tony, I wish the cut off date for 2613 moved 5 days from 13 March and stopped just before mine (and mmmukul) on 18 March, so that many of us will get the invite in 2nd May..!



Welshtone said:


> Soundmusic said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like this round was a lean round with total invites in the range of 120-150.
> ...


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Well, I am in a Chinese Wechat group in which people who are waiting for their invitations share their cases and progress. A few accountants with 85 pts have claimed that they got *189* invitations.
> 
> Anything is possible before you can confirm it did not happen. You can only use past experience to estimate things. Thanks.


This is true, just checked my EOI and status is invited. DOE 21 March 85pts General Accountant.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Well, I am in a Chinese Wechat group in which people who are waiting for their invitations share their cases and progress. A few accountants with 85 pts have claimed that they got *189* invitations.
> 
> Anything is possible before you can confirm it did not happen. You can only use past experience to estimate things. Thanks.


This indeed means rest of the pro-rata occupations received less no. of invites.


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

agentkamz2015 said:


> This is true, just checked my EOI and status is invited. DOE 21 March 85pts General Accountant.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

agentkamz2015 said:


> This is true, just checked my EOI and status is invited. DOE 21 March 85pts General Accountant.


I am just curious, can you share your points breakdown.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

agentkamz2015 said:


> This is true, just checked my EOI and status is invited. DOE 21 March 85pts General Accountant.




Can you share your points breakdown please??
Did you had experience points??
If yes, why didn’t you get 190??
If no, how you got 85 points??
Can you share screenshot please??


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Invited - 70 pts - 262112 - 189 - EOI 5th Dec 2017


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> Invited - 70 pts - 262112 - 189 - EOI 5th Dec 2017


Congrats


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Invited - 70 pts - 262112 - 189 - EOI 5th Dec 2017


is there a round happening today?


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Can you share your points breakdown please??
> Did you had experience points??
> If yes, why didn’t you get 190??
> If no, how you got 85 points??
> Can you share screenshot please??


Age:25
Education:15
Aus Study:5
PTE: 20
Regional Stay:5
Overseas Exp:10
Aus Exp:5

I got NSW ITA 12 April.


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I am just curious, can you share your points breakdown.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Age:25
Education:15
Aus Study:5
PTE: 20
Regional Stay:5
Overseas Exp:10
Aus Exp:5


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1430658-189-eoi-invitations-may-2018-a.html


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

what was your ANZCO?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> is there a round happening today?


It's already happened, overnight.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Friends, my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or 
whether PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.

please help/


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

rsk_rn said:


> Seriously!! This is so disheartening. My EOI is 19th MArch 2018 for 261313 with 75 points. Don't know how long to wait now at this rate.


Its ok buddy. Mine was 18th March 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully, 2nd May is when we're going to shine. ray2:


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

So close...... yet now, so far.


----------



## iRahul29 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Hello Friends, my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or
> whether PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.
> 
> please help/


79+ in all sections of PTE will definitely increase your chances. Give it another try. All the best :thumb:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> Its ok buddy. Mine was 18th March 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully, 2nd May is when we're going to shine. ray2:


Hope it moves at least by three days next round.

Else I will have seriously ponder about 190. I have always wanted 189 and I am still unable to come out of the bad state

:ballchain: :ballchain:


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey everyone,

If we get post study skills assessment for PY under software engineer, can we also get a 6 months of experience assessed for ICT Security and apply under that ANZSCO instead ? This might save my life if its possible.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hope it moves at least by three days next round.
> 
> Else I will have seriously ponder about 190. I have always wanted 189 and I am still unable to come out of the bad state
> 
> :ballchain: :ballchain:


I too hope it moves at least 3 days.
In fact, I have not updated my 190 EOI so far, though my points increased to 80 one month back, hoping that 189 invite to happen on April second round. Many NSW 261313's have received the 190 invite during the last one month time..!
Seriously thinking if I need to update 190 now or to wait till May 2nd..


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone
70 pts
263111
Doe 24th nov 2017
Where do i stand my chances to get invited before ending of this FY? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> Hi everyone
> 70 pts
> 263111
> Doe 24th nov 2017
> ...


you may not even get it for next FY, that's what you should be worried about. 

Check the news and media. There's a massive fight going on to make Australia great again. Peter Dutton wants to build a wall and send everyone off with cruise ships.


----------



## walkingaline (Feb 6, 2018)

Invitation received!
EOI - 6/12/17
70 points
254422

Visa application (& evidence) submitted last night. Medical booked for next week. I haven’t been told I need to do a police check yet...


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

lolz. I've even asked to get my ACS assessment amended for the ANZSCO. At least half of my classes are actually not software engineering but network engineering, so if I can get them to amend the assessment report to network ANZSCO I might be in for the next round

190: also filed for NSW
Targetted round: 2nd May
Date I get sent back to my country with boats: 8th May
Days left for ACS assessment amendment & updating EOI with new ANZSCO: 13

Prepared for the obvious worst outcome: Yeah man :grouphug::violin::grouphug:
:bump2::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::xmascandle:
:flypig::flypig:


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

anybody here a distant or close relative of Peter Dutton ?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

walkingaline said:


> Invitation received!
> EOI - 6/12/17
> 70 points
> 254422
> ...


How many points you have for english? And against which english test?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

thank you



iRahul29 said:


> 79+ in all sections of PTE will definitely increase your chances. Give it another try. All the best :thumb:


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...



Ohh man thats really depressing to know, i cant make 8 in ielts. Really i do not stand any chance with 70 pts ever? There is seriously No hope for me?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sam701 said:


> Ohh man thats really depressing to know, i cant make 8 in ielts. Really i do not stand any chance with 70 pts ever? There is seriously No hope for me?


Have you applied for 190 as well?
There you may have a chance yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> I too hope it moves at least 3 days.
> In fact, I have not updated my 190 EOI so far, though my points increased to 80 one month back, hoping that 189 invite to happen on April second round. Many NSW 261313's have received the 190 invite during the last one month time..!
> Seriously thinking if I need to update 190 now or to wait till May 2nd..


I think, and per current trend, 75/80 pointer for 261313 is definitely getting invites. It's just a matter of moving up the queue.
However, I've registered for 190 also for NSW and that makes me 80 pointer.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends, when is next NSW invite



mmmukul said:


> I think, and per current trend, 75/80 pointer for 261313 is definitely getting invites. It's just a matter of moving up the queue.
> However, I've registered for 190 also for NSW and that makes me 80 pointer.


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

SunV said:


> something fishy.
> 
> have you applied before 3 pm IST or after 3 pm. if its before then you should get invite. there is no reason that you are not invited with 80 points.
> 
> please check your DOE with time of its 17-apr-2018 AEST then you should get invite.


Yes... I am in US now and I submitted EOI at around 8pm IST hours...


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone 

I have lodged following 2 visas in Sep-2017 
Occupation : software engineer 
!89 : 65 points 
190 NSW : 70 points 

Now my experience has become 8 years in current month April 2018 which would give me extra 5 points but my ACS is stating my experience till Aug-2017 

Question 1 : Do i need a new ACS to claim these points or I could just change the last experience end date to April 2018 with same ACS ? 

Question 2 : what are the probabilities to get NSW:190 with 75 points ? 


Please help me with your kind comments. Thanks


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Are we sure of a round on 2nd May?? 



mmmukul said:


> Its ok buddy. Mine was 18th March 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully, 2nd May is when we're going to shine. ray2:


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Very important !!!


Anybody know if I change the nominated occupation ANZSCO code, does the DOE get updated ??????

ok found my answer it doesnt change. wow..


Next question: Can I update the EOI a few hours before the invitation hour and still get in ?


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Are we sure of a round on 2nd May??


Going by current trend, invites are send fortnightly.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Very important !!!
> 
> 
> Anybody know if I change the nominated occupation ANZSCO code, does the DOE get updated ??????
> ...


I know someone here reminded they applied with 80 or 85 pts on the same day and didn't get the invite but somebody else did ? So whats the outcome for same day applications a few hours before with 80+ or the high priority occupation 75ers ?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Going by current trend, invites are send fortnightly.


Last year (might be August or July) one of the months that had 5 Wednesdays started from the second Wednesday. 

It may not be the 2nd of May. I hope it doesn't happen it's my only chance before my 8th May due date or it's one up my arse :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

So, is it more and less confirmed that 2613XX, moved only three days.

What's most probable reason, as per the forums
Smaller lot (less than 300 invites) or more & more 2623XX are landing with 75 points.





Soundmusic said:


> I too hope it moves at least 3 days.
> In fact, I have not updated my 190 EOI so far, though my points increased to 80 one month back, hoping that 189 invite to happen on April second round. Many NSW 261313's have received the 190 invite during the last one month time..!
> Seriously thinking if I need to update 190 now or to wait till May 2nd..


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

A quick Question...would really appreciate if anyone can help..
I received my invite during 3rd April round..now realized I have made two silly errors in it...Is there a way to get out of this situation?..have marked one job as relevant which have been used by ACS for the initial deduction of 4 years...and the current job also marked as relevant although I don't want verification to happen over there(had received +ve assessment from ACS for this)...even after marking both as non - relevant..there wont be any change in my points..
Can I withdraw this EOI and submit a new one.....or maybe amend this one....


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

As it seems difficult for 65 pointers in 189 i would like to move to 190 with 65+5 which is 70. Any suggestions what arrvthe pros and cost and any kind of extra coat involved and chances od getting the eoi approved. I submitted 189 for 65 in dec 2017 and yet to submit 190 need expert advices before i do that


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> As it seems difficult for 65 pointers in 189 i would like to move to 190 with 65+5 which is 70. Any suggestions what arrvthe pros and cost and any kind of extra coat involved and chances od getting the eoi approved. I submitted 189 for 65 in dec 2017 and yet to submit 190 need expert advices before i do that



I have submitted 190 for both VIC and NSW since September. Yet to hear from either of the states.

I guess 70 points is the minimum.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All, I have 70 points. Eoi lodged today. Anzco code is 254499 Registered Nurse. Please may I know if any possibility to get invitation for 189 visa. How long should I need to wait to get an invite for 189 visa with 70 points. Please let me know. I am worried. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points in December 2017 and if i edit it now for applying 190 as 189 is becoming difficult will that not change my eoi date for 189 and become more difficult for 189 ... and also if i apply 190 other than the 2 year stay are there any other obligations and any extra cost involved how much would be the difference and what are my chances of getting 190 with 70 points 65+5 under 2613 software enginer role.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> A quick Question...would really appreciate if anyone can help..
> I received my invite during 3rd April round..now realized I have made two silly errors in it...Is there a way to get out of this situation?..have marked one job as relevant which have been used by ACS for the initial deduction of 4 years...and the current job also marked as relevant although I don't want verification to happen over there(had received +ve assessment from ACS for this)...even after marking both as non - relevant..there wont be any change in my points..
> Can I withdraw this EOI and submit a new one.....or maybe amend this one....


Since you already got invited your EOI is now locked and cannot be amended. If you need to amend this EOI, you can do so when it unlocks after 60 calendar days (from invite date) or, alternatively, you can create a new EOI. The invitation cannot be transferred to
any other EOI.

I also don't understand the analogy you have used for the jobs when you say you have marked them as relevant or irrelevant? are you trying to say that you have claimed extra points for a job experience which you shouldn't have? If yes, then I would highly recommend you to not to ahead with this invite, at least not for now. You have been invited on the points score that you claim when you submitted your EOI. If you are unable to prove those claims when you lodge your visa, I am afraid it will be refused. Hope this helps.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear All, I have 70 points. Eoi lodged today. Anzco code is 254499 Registered Nurse. Please may I know if any possibility to get invitation for 189 visa. How long should I need to wait to get an invite for 189 visa with 70 points. Please let me know. I am worried. Thanks in advance.


Your occupation is a non pro-rata. if the current invite trends continue after july 2018 then expect an invite in about 5-6 months roughly (for 70 pointers).


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

mmmukul said:


> Its ok buddy. Mine was 18th March 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully, 2nd May is when we're going to shine. ray2:


Yeah.. Hope we get on 2nd May, so that it gives a ray of hope to those applied after us too. Finally, after so much struggle managed to get 75 points, and then invitations for 75 pointers also started slowing down. 

Well, even i'll have to think of 190 now. Didn't want to take away someone's chance of 190, since I would have preferred 189, and thought what if both invitations came almost the same time. Looks like i'm mistaken.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points in December 2017 and if i edit it now for applying 190 as 189 is becoming difficult will that not change my eoi date for 189 and become more difficult for 189 ... and also if i apply 190 other than the 2 year stay are there any other obligations and any extra cost involved how much would be the difference and what are my chances of getting 190 with 70 points 65+5 under 2613 software enginer role.



For 2613 under 190 NSW is impossible too. There has been a long wait for ppl with 70+5, let alone 65+5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is DHA not updating the 4th April round results to give us at least some clarity?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Your pathical error took someone else sports.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Since you already got invited your EOI is now locked and cannot be amended. If you need to amend this EOI, you can do so when it unlocks after 60 calendar days (from invite date) or, alternatively, you can create a new EOI. The invitation cannot be transferred to
> any other EOI.
> 
> I also don't understand the analogy you have used for the jobs when you say you have marked them as relevant or irrelevant? are you trying to say that you have claimed extra points for a job experience which you shouldn't have? If yes, then I would highly recommend you to not to ahead with this invite, at least not for now. You have been invited on the points score that you claim when you submitted your EOI. If you are unable to prove those claims when you lodge your visa, I am afraid it will be refused. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your response!


A)Can I lodge a new EOI while this is active..?
B)My current job has been evaluated +ve by ACS and I have marked it as relevant in EOI..but I don't want verification to happen there so is it possible for me to mark it as non - relevant and proceed with new EOI?
C)Also,unintentionally I have marked my first job as relevant although it was deducted by ACS for the initial years - 4 years which they deduct if its non-ICT...so can this also cause any issue?
Even if both of these are marked as non - relevant it wont cause any changes in my points...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Why is DHA not updating the 4th April round results to give us at least some clarity?


can anyone tell whay they are inviting only 300 per round whereas earlier it was more than 1200. infact some couple of months left to end the fiscal still they are far away form their ceiling


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

As per my knowledge you are in danger zone as u are already black listed as when you created eoi u are legally binded to any false statement you gave to dibp. Please consult Mara migration agent not the foot stall consultancy in the street.. 
rest is up to u..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> A quick Question...would really appreciate if anyone can help..
> I received my invite during 3rd April round..now realized I have made two silly errors in it...Is there a way to get out of this situation?..have marked one job as relevant which have been used by ACS for the initial deduction of 4 years...and the current job also marked as relevant although I don't want verification to happen over there(had received +ve assessment from ACS for this)...even after marking both as non - relevant..there wont be any change in my points..
> Can I withdraw this EOI and submit a new one.....or maybe amend this one....


Hi

As long as you have not claimed any points for experience, or you claimed points that can be backed up with verifiable experience evidence after your ACS skilled date and before your current job, then no problem

e.g you have 5 years of experience (post ACS Skilled date) with your previous job that you are happy to verify, but you also claimed 1 year of pre Skilled experience and you don't want your current experience of 1 year verified - do you claimed 7 years of Skilled experience - this is 10 points for 5 years experience which only requires evidence of that single period - does that make any sense to you ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

skrp2000in said:


> can anyone tell whay they are inviting only 300 per round whereas earlier it was more than 1200. infact some couple of months left to end the fiscal still they are far away form their ceiling


https://www.theguardian.com/austral...resident-in-australia-will-cut-migrant-intake


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> As long as you have not claimed any points for experience, or you claimed points that can be backed up with verifiable experience evidence after your ACS skilled date and before your current job, then no problem
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 
I have a question. Maybe you can answer it because many people suggest different things..
My experience has been assessed by Engineers Australia 1,5 years ago. I claim 5 years - 10 points. I´m still working for the same employer and doing the same job. Should I mention my work experience as relevant after EA assessment? My points are still the same, but I just don´t want to ask my employer for another reference letter, etc. for the period after EA assessment. So can I mark it as non-relevant? 

Thank you.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Ptera said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...resident-in-australia-will-cut-migrant-intake


OMG :frusty:


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I am asking, to be just be on *safer side*, as many people are making mistakes.

I am Software Developer working continuously in recognized companies since Jul 2003, Here is time line

Jan 2018: ACS Submitted
Docs till date, from Jul 2003 to Jan 2018

Feb 2018: 
I got promoted from X to Senior X
Addition of Senior to title, same company, same team, same work.

Mar 2018: ACS Positive
ICT Major, Relevant after Jul 2007 (minus 4 years), 10+ years of relevant experience

*Apr 2018: EoI filed
Entries only after Jul 2007. Only last 10 years were asked.*
*Feb-Apr 2018 - Latest title (Senior X) marked "relevant".
*

There is no major changes in work responsibilities and I can easily get company letter for the same Senior X change. I can easily mark, Senior X entry and still end up with 8+ years relevant of experience for maximum points till June 2019. 

However, still, *do anyone, see any issue?*


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I am asking, to be just be on *safer side*, as many people are making mistakes.
> 
> I am Software Developer working continuously in recognized companies since Jul 2003, Here is time line
> 
> ...


My suggestion:

It's better to mark senior X as non relevant if its not changing your points till JUL-2019. Why to take unnecessary pain, in any case you need to provide your employment proof because its your current/continuous employment.

Best of luck.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for response.

Getting documents won't be a problem. I am senior enough to get them done on priority and least hassle from my company's HR.

My primary concern is that *in any way this can be considered misinterpretation of facts?*



SunV said:


> My suggestion:
> 
> It's better to mark senior X as non relevant if its not changing your points till JUL-2019. Why to take unnecessary pain, in any case you need to provide your employment proof because its your current/continuous employment.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> Getting documents won't be a problem. I am senior enough to get them done on priority and least hassle from my company's HR.
> 
> My primary concern is that *in any way this can be considered misinterpretation of facts?*


Why complicate the matter when there is literally no gain in doing so. Keep it simple, just Mark it as Non-relevance in EOI.

What if CO decided that you should have gone for ACS reassessment and reject the PR(highly unlikely though)


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Does my DOE change if I update my nominated occupation after my assessed occupation gets changed through ACs ?


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Can anyone share the iscah prediction for 18th April round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Can anyone share the iscah prediction for 18th April round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-results-189-skill-select-round-18th-april-2018/

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Hii,
I got invited on 21/03/18
SC 189
ANZSCO 233512

When do I expect to be assigned a CO?
How long do they take to grant a visa?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

can you share points breakdown and code., doe,



devmech said:


> Hii,
> I got invited on 21/03/18
> SC 189
> ANZSCO 233512
> ...


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

devmech said:


> Hii,
> I got invited on 21/03/18
> SC 189
> ANZSCO 233512
> ...


Tracker says it takes about 130 days so 4 or 5 months on average. Half a year is quite long isnt it


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks kaanixir for a prompt response. Even 4 to 5 months are enough to test my patience. But, thanks for giving me a rough idea.


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

...


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

This is what I found next to question mark on "experience" section of EoI. 

""*Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility*. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. *This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement.*""

Now, according to this, even if duties are outside the code but in career path, the experience is relevant.

So, if I change my *Senior X role to "non-relevant", this will be wrong both in term of job responsibilities and career enhancements*. 

In light of feedback on this thread and above statement, I think no issues with experience in my EoI.


Thanks ajay_ghale.



ajay_ghale said:


> Why complicate the matter when there is literally no gain in doing so. Keep it simple, just Mark it as Non-relevance in EOI.
> 
> What if CO decided that you should have gone for ACS reassessment and reject the PR(highly unlikely though)


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> can you share points breakdown and code., doe,


can you please share your doe and points??

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> This is what I found next to question mark on "experience" section of EoI.
> 
> ""*Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility*. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. *This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement.*""
> 
> ...


Sure, You should do what you think is best for your application.

Cheers.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Everytime I see a notification for this thread in my inbox my heart pounds.

I was so near yet so far.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah my life depends on a priority Assessent review application to change anzsco to more relevant and higher priority occupation so i can get the **** in the next round with you all 

Itprobably wont be processed in 10 days though.. but my previous priority assessment took about 9.. I wonder what will happen or should I harass my beautiful Case Officer lol


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Everytime I see a notification for this thread in my inbox my heart pounds.
> 
> I was so near yet so far.


You do realize that Invite email won't come from expat forum, right?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> You do realize that Invite email won't come from expat forum, right?


I do realize that But guys like me had high hopes given the fact that the backlog movement was ten days.

Last round was miserable. My preparation understanding the trend was ok toes.

When we get disappointments in such a circumstances thats when delusions pop up and it hits hard.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I do realize that But guys like me had high hopes given the fact that the backlog movement was ten days.
> 
> Last round was miserable. My preparation understanding the trend was ok toes.
> 
> When we get disappointments in such a circumstances thats when delusions pop up and it hits hard.


Hi Dude,

We have waited so long; let's wait for another 11 more days.
Let's move on to the May thread with fresh hopes..:smile:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1430658-189-eoi-invitations-may-2018-a.html


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh man thats really depressing to know, i cant make 8 in ielts. Really i do not stand any chance with 70 pts ever? There is seriously No hope for me?
> ...




Yes i did, but still havent got anything from 190 as well. People with 70 pts have started getting invitations, isn't it a positive sign for all 70 pointers?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sam701 said:


> Yes i did, but still havent got anything from 190 as well. People with 70 pts have started getting invitations, isn't it a positive sign for all 70 pointers?


Keep your hopes alive. Is there a way you can get those 5 extra points?
Spouse skills or something?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi, I have submitted for 2613** EOI on 11-Apr with 70 points for 189 and 75points for 190 NSW. What are my chances and when can I Expect to be invited?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i did, but still havent got anything from 190 as well. People with 70 pts have started getting invitations, isn't it a positive sign for all 70 pointers?
> ...


I am single, n i dont think if i even can pass NAATI exam. Some of my friends were telling me i should wait till june though.
Btw i am turning into 32 on 15th june, will it reduce my points or i wont reduce my points till i am 32 years and 364 days old?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> I am single, n i dont think if i even can pass NAATI exam. Some of my friends were telling me i should wait till june though.
> Btw i am turning into 32 on 15th june, will it reduce my points or i wont reduce my points till i am 32 years and 364 days old?


if your DOB is 15-Jun-1985 then 5 points will be deducted in Jun-2018 and if it's 1986 then you will loose 5 points in Jun-2019.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

SunV said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > I am single, n i dont think if i even can pass NAATI exam. Some of my friends were telling me i should wait till june though.
> ...


Its 1986 15th june, its a bit sigh of relief. Thanks bud


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sam701 said:


> I am single, n i dont think if i even can pass NAATI exam. Some of my friends were telling me i should wait till june though.
> Btw i am turning into 32 on 15th june, will it reduce my points or i wont reduce my points till i am 32 years and 364 days old?


You are safe from that perspective for another year buddy. Get married soon to get 5 more points. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

*189 and 190 timelines*

Hi 

We have submitted our application for Australia PR 189 & 190.

EOI Initially Submitted On 25/09/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 19/03/2018
Occupation - Software Engineer - 261313

189 Points - 70
190(NSW) Points - 75

What is the timeline I can expect to get the EOI, please? 

Regards,
Rakhesh


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

*189 and 190 timelines*

Hi ,

We have submitted our application for Australia PR 189 & 190.

EOI Initially Submitted On 25/09/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 19/03/2018
Occupation - Software Engineer - 261313

189 Points - 70
190(NSW) Points - 75

What is the timeline I can expect to get the ITA, please? 

Regards,
Rakhesh


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately it’s almost impossible to get invited under 189 with 70 points.

You have better chance with 190 NSW although it might take few weeks or even months depending on your points breakdown.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately it’s almost impossible to get invited under 189 with 70 points.
> 
> You have better chance with 190 NSW although it might take few weeks or even months depending on your points breakdown.
> 
> ...


Thank you foxes. That is terrible news for me.

My points break down is 

Age - 25
PTE - 20
Experience - 10
Education - 15
State Sponsorship - 5

Is there a hope for this points please?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rakheshrajan said:


> Thank you foxes. That is terrible news for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again, yes there is. I assume you understand how NSW selects their applicants. You have a good chance compared to those who have 10 points for PTE or those who have less experience.

However, noone knows how long it takes to get invite from NSW. We are approaching the end of financial year and there might be some changes to the visa system that will eventually impact your chance too.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> Again, yes there is. I assume you understand how NSW selects their applicants. You have a good chance compared to those who have 10 points for PTE or those who have less experience.
> 
> However, noone knows how long it takes to get invite from NSW. We are approaching the end of financial year and there might be some changes to the visa system that will eventually impact your chance too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How about Victoria, or is the situation same for all the states please? Also, If I update the score will it send me back to the end of the queue? Initially, I submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 on 25/09/2017. Then I improved the PTE score and edited the application for the current score.


Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan

ANZSCO: Software Engineer - 261313 
Points: 25(Age)+ 20(PTE)+15(Edu)+ 10(Exp)+ 5(State Sponsorship)
EOI Initially Submitted On 25/09/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 19/03/2018
Total Points: 75 (NSW-190), 70(189)
ITA (NSW): ???
ITA (189): ???


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rakheshrajan said:


> How about Victoria, or is the situation same for all the states please? Also, If I update the score will it send me back to the end of the queue? Initially, I submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 on 25/09/2017. Then I improved the PTE score and edited the application for the current score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m not very aware with Victoria but I think it’s about the same.

When your total points change, your EOI will be updated too. In your case, your EOI should be changed accordingly. You can check by yourself by logging in to your EOI.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi, I have submitted for 2613** EOI on 11-Apr with 70 points for 189 and 75points for 190 NSW. What are my chances and when can I Expect to be invited?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately it’s almost impossible to get invited under 189 with 70 points.
> 
> You have better chance with 190 NSW although it might take few weeks or even months depending on your points breakdown.
> 
> ...


Hi, Does your reply job code specific i mean for software engg only or for all 70 pointers irrespective of occupations?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, Does your reply job code specific i mean for software engg only or for all 70 pointers irrespective of occupations?




Specific to soft eng.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> Specific to soft eng.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. should i keep hope with 65 points in structural engg? Do you know where can i find the pro rata occupation list?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks mate. should i keep hope with 65 points in structural engg? Do you know where can i find the pro rata occupation list?




You can find it on DHA website. As far as I know, your occupation is non pro rata. However for all non pro rata occupations, you only have a chance to get invited if you have 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> You can find it on DHA website. As far as I know, your occupation is non pro rata. However for all non pro rata occupations, you only have a chance to get invited if you have 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya i can see that. if they continue to draw only 300. the only hope for me if they draw more than 1000 in near future.
Tell me one thing if you know, that the ceiling for my occupation for this fiscal is 3296 and as of now (only 2 months left) only 379 people are invited i.e. 88% remaining. whats your view on this? Do i have any chance to be invited in recent days? I know it is not necessarily they fill all 88%.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> ya i can see that. if they continue to draw only 300. the only hope for me if they draw more than 1000 in near future.
> Tell me one thing if you know, that the ceiling for my occupation for this fiscal is 3296 and as of now (only 2 months left) only 379 people are invited i.e. 88% remaining. whats your view on this? Do i have any chance to be invited in recent days? I know it is not necessarily they fill all 88%.




Given you have only 65 points, I don’t think you will get invited under 189 this financial year. There are still backlog of people who have 70 points and applied earlier than you. The current EOI cut off at the moment is approx. end of 2017. 

Once they cleared up the 70 pointers, then they start inviting 65 pointers who have been waiting even longer (FYI last person who was invited under 189 with 65 points had his EOI on 28/09/17)

If you want to secure an invite soon, consider retaking PTE as it will increase your chance significantly.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> Given you have only 65 points, I don’t think you will get invited under 189 this financial year. There are still backlog of people who have 70 points and applied earlier than you. The current EOI cut off at the moment is approx. end of 2017.
> 
> Once they cleared up the 70 pointers, then they start inviting 65 pointers who have been waiting even longer (FYI last person who was invited under 189 with 65 points had his EOI on 28/09/17)
> 
> ...


I agree with you but still only 12% reached for the ceiling, doesn't it matter? 
also this is not a very popular occupation like an accountant or software. anyway lets see if they start inviting more than 1000 people per round.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> I agree with you but still only 12% reached for the ceiling, doesn't it matter?
> 
> also this is not a very popular occupation like an accountant or software. anyway lets see if they start inviting more than 1000 people per round.




Using your example, 0 livestock farmers have been invited despite the high number of ceiling (4196). For chemical and materials engineer, only 16% of the ceiling have been used by far.

They are not looking to fulfil the ceiling of certain occupations. Rather, they have a target of how many people they should bring in regardless of the occupation (with exception to pro rata occupations).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> Using your example, 0 livestock farmers have been invited despite the high number of ceiling (4196). For chemical and materials engineer, only 16% of the ceiling have been used by far.
> 
> They are not looking to fulfil the ceiling of certain occupations. Rather, they have a target of how many people they should bring in regardless of the occupation (with exception to pro rata occupations).
> 
> ...


yes, unfortunately (for myself) you are right.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey,

I submitted my EOI for 190 with 75 Points (NSW).
DO I also need to submit any other application for the state sponsorship as well?
I mean how would NSW know that I am interested, and how would I get the invite?

New here so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 with 75 Points (NSW).
> DO I also need to submit any other application for the state sponsorship as well?
> ...




When you lodged EOI , did you put NSW specifically as your preference? If so, they will know and put you in their potential applicants pool.

If you meet the criteria, they will send you an email that they want to give you state nomination, which is also known as pre-invite. In this email, they also put a link which allows you to upload your documents to prove your points claim.

It takes up to 12 weeks for them to evaluate your documents. If they are satisfied, you will be invited to apply for 190 visa, which means that your status in skillselect will be changed to “invited”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks Foxes for the info. And yes I did pick NSW as my preference.
Any Idea on how long would the Invite take with 75 points, I am guessing 2 months?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Thanks Foxes for the info. And yes I did pick NSW as my preference.
> Any Idea on how long would the Invite take with 75 points, I am guessing 2 months?




Could be less than that. Btw there is another thread in this forum if you want to discuss specifically about NSW State nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Could you provide the link please. All I can find are from Feb/May 2017


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Thanks Foxes for the info. And yes I did pick NSW as my preference.
> Any Idea on how long would the Invite take with 75 points, I am guessing 2 months?


When did you submit your application? I am also in the same situation, submitted on March 19th and waiting.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Just a Tad bit ahead of you. 4th April


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Could you provide the link please. All I can find are from Feb/May 2017




NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2017
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1292473&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2017
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1292473&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Could be less than that. Btw there is another thread in this forum if you want to discuss specifically about NSW State nomination.


Did I mention my job code is 261313. Does that change the timeline?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Did I mention my job code is 261313. Does that change the timeline?




Is your points 75 with or without state sponsorship points?

If its 75+5(SS) —> wait for few weeks.
If its 70+5(SS) —> wait for few months. 

Please keep in mind that we are approaching end of financial year. There might be some changes to the current visa system in the next financial year that might affect your waiting time too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Is your points 75 with or without state sponsorship points?
> 
> If its 75+5(SS) —> wait for few weeks.
> If its 70+5(SS) —> wait for few months.
> ...


Its 70+5(SS) —> so a few months I guess.
Can't really predict but only hope that things change for the positive in the new Financial year... BTW for that also there is close to 2.5 months left


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Its 70+5(SS) —> so a few months I guess.
> Can't really predict but only hope that things change for the positive in the new Financial year... BTW for that also there is close to 2.5 months left


I don't see things changing for the positive anytime soon, and at least not before the end of 2019 elections - that's in 1.5 years. SkillSelect has now pretty much become a political tool, to show Australian population that the government is willing to cut down immigration.

The only advisable approach at this stage is to get to 75-80 points whenever possible.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepak_81 (Apr 23, 2018)

That's awesome. Good to know 70 pointers are invited for SS.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I don't see things changing for the positive anytime soon, and at least not before the end of 2019 elections - that's in 1.5 years. SkillSelect has now pretty much become a political tool, to show Australian population that the government is willing to cut down immigration.
> 
> The only advisable approach at this stage is to get to 75-80 points whenever possible.


Personally i would like to remain positive; because truth be told no one knows exactly what DIBP is planning just hoping the new FY will bring fresh relief to everyone. Right now stuck at 70 points 263111 will only get the additional Experience 5 points end of October (6 months away) .


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Why is DIBP not updating 4th April 2018 invitation round. Is there any delay news? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

majjji said:


> Why is DIBP not updating 4th April 2018 invitation round. Is there any delay news?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Cause skillselect is a gone case, a lost hope. Even the department doesn't seem interested to keep it abreast with the updated results.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

jtmatswani said:


> Personally i would like to remain positive; because truth be told no one knows exactly what DIBP is planning just hoping the new FY will bring fresh relief to everyone. Right now stuck at 70 points 263111 will only get the additional Experience 5 points end of October (6 months away) .


I agree we should stay positive, but I think people also need to be realistic a little bit. When I hear people telling 65 pointers that it's okay the tide may change... I think that's very delusional and these people are going to wait an extremely long time and lose a lot of money in the process - all probably for nothing at the end. You can keep your head buried in the sand all you want but the numbers are there, that's the reality, and I think it's extremely unwise to encourage low-pointers to keep going.

Even if the tide does change there's now an insane backlog of 65 pointers starting back 1 year ago for most pro-rata occupations. Unless your DOE is from round April/May 2017 I don't think there's any hope for 65 pointers.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I agree we should stay positive, but I think people also need to be realistic a little bit. When I hear people telling 65 pointers that it's okay the tide may change... I think that's very delusional and these people are going to wait an extremely long time and lose a lot of money in the process - all probably for nothing at the end. You can keep your head buried in the sand all you want but the numbers are there, that's the reality, and I think it's extremely unwise to encourage low-pointers to keep going.
> 
> Even if the tide does change there's now an insane backlog of 65 pointers starting back 1 year ago for most pro-rata occupations. Unless your DOE is from round April/May 2017 I don't think there's any hope for 65 pointers.


Agree with you. Looking at the current trend, there is no hope for 60 and 65 pointers and if this pattern of invitations continues then there is a high chance that soon 70 pointers will meet the same fate as of 60 and 65 pointers.

Well the primary reason I believe so is because when DHA starts inviting accountants from July onward in the limited 300 invitations per round cap, it would cost all other occupations (pro-rata and non pro-rata) to loose their already decreased total invitations numbers. Thus, it would impact all occupations on the MLTSSL resulting in invitations being sent only to high pointers (75 ,80 and 85). We have already seen a glimpse of that happen on 18th April round when DHA invited accountants.

At the moment, the only safe option if either go for 190 or 489 (regional or family).


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Cause skillselect is a gone case, a lost hope. Even the department doesn't seem interested to keep it abreast with the updated results.


Its normal with DIBP.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Its normal with DIBP.


Hi mate, your signature has some google doc for status for your occupation. where can i get this type of information for my occupation i.e. 233214


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi mate, your signature has some google doc for status for your occupation. where can i get this type of information for my occupation i.e. 233214


Hi mate, 

Your occupation is currently non-prorata so it comes under the second-last tab i.e. for you to follow on my sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Now the wait for 189 moves to May. Dunno, how long applicants would have to wait for an invite.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

*489 visa*

can any one please explain the process of 489 visa, my sister is staying in melbourne and under 189 i have 65 marks. i wanted to apply for accountant general.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding the update of points in the EOI system. Currently, I have 70 points lodged under EOI 189 with nominated occupation 233914 last Feb. 17, 2018.

On May 16, I will have a 5 year experience on my current job which means I will get another 5 points on my work experience. My question is, does the system automatically update my points to 75 or do I need to update my work experience manually?

If so, is there a chance that I will get an invite on May 16 since there is also an invitation round on that day.


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding the update of points in the EOI system. Currently, I have 70 points lodged under EOI 189 with nominated occupation 233914 last Feb. 17, 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am not an expert but I think that you will have to have your occupation reevaluated by the assessing authority and then reapply with 189.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*IELTS Academic for Australia PR*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons. 
Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.

Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant Points Calc:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)

Dependent Details:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons.
> Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.
> ...




Hi Ankur,

You IELTS score is of no use (Need 6 in Each component where as you have 5.5 in Writing) for competent English. Read Below:

"You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


This time prefer IELTS General or PTE Academic for better score.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> You IELTS score is of no use (Need 6 in Each component where as you have 5.5 in Writing) for competent English. Read Below:
> 
> ...


I thought this information is only for main applicant. And Partner English requirement will be different from the main applicant. Anyway, thanks for the information.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> I thought this information is only for main applicant. And Partner English requirement will be different from the main applicant. Anyway, thanks for the information.



Below are the partner skill requirements:

Partner skills

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old

had competent English.

had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
Assessing authorities are listed against occupations in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

*competent English is must *.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Responded in the other thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Responded in the other thread


Can you tell us here as well. I am in the same situation so just wanted to know.
Thanks


----------



## Salika (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi
I have 70 point and apply (EOI) for 189, 190 (NSW state sponsor) visa on 6th March 2018 as a analyst programmer when can I expect to get invitation???
Do I have any other options???


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Salika said:


> Hi
> I have 70 point and apply (EOI) for 189, 190 (NSW state sponsor) visa on 6th March 2018 as a analyst programmer when can I expect to get invitation???
> Do I have any other options???




Based on current trend, you need 75 points for 189. 

You have better chance with 190 NSW. It might take weeks or months depending on your points breakdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.

She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.

Now my query is we had submitted SD's for all jobs and for past two jobs they can easily verify but for current job I dnt want her company to know that we have such a plan of moving out of country...how should we proceed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.
> 
> She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.
> 
> ...


Whoever signed on SD will be responsible for Background check. If that person know about your migration plan than what's the harm? I didn't understand and if its fake than you risked your migration. Background check is not happens for all but no one can guarantee this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salika said:


> Hi
> I have 70 point and apply (EOI) for 189, 190 (NSW state sponsor) visa on 6th March 2018 as a analyst programmer when can I expect to get invitation???
> Do I have any other options???




65+5? Not clear from your post. 

With 70+5 there is a chance with NSW... i think, in the next 3-6 months, or sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

I heard a rumour that in JUNE, the number of invitations will might go up to 1000/round. Is it just a rumour or if there is any truth in that?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> I heard a rumour that in JUNE, the number of invitations will might go up to 1000/round. Is it just a rumour or if there is any truth in that?


No one is going to answer this question because no one knows what's going on.

On lighter note: I heard that invitation will go 3000/round in May. . we will have 3 rounds in May (2,16,30) so total 9000 invites.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

SunV said:


> Whoever signed on SD will be responsible for Background check. If that person know about your migration plan than what's the harm? I didn't understand and if its fake than you risked your migration. Background check is not happens for all but no one can guarantee this.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for replying!
My biggest worry is if the verification happens through HR channel then it would be a problem as I dont want my company to know about my migration plans.


----------



## Salika (Apr 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 65+5? Not clear from your post.
> 
> With 70+5 there is a chance with NSW... i think, in the next 3-6 months, or sooner.
> 
> ...




Sorry, I have my own total 70 point for 189 visa and 70+5 for 190 visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

SunV said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a rumour that in JUNE, the number of invitations will might go up to 1000/round. Is it just a rumour or if there is any truth in that?
> ...


Your friend in home affairs shared some valuable insight with you. Thanks for passing it on 😉😉


----------



## Hari.S (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied an EOI for 189 on 11th November last year. With the ever increasing queue, It would be great if one of the genius minds here can give me a rough time limit on when I can get the invite?

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hari.S said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied an EOI for 189 on 11th November last year. With the ever increasing queue, It would be great if one of the genius minds here can give me a rough time limit on when I can get the invite?
> 
> ...


No genius mind can tell you the details if you do not provide the details.

You will definitely get 189 invite easily in the next round. 

But then provide your exact details of your occupation and points. Only then the most genius can answer your question


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hari.S said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied an EOI for 189 on 11th November last year. With the ever increasing queue, It would be great if one of the genius minds here can give me a rough time limit on when I can get the invite?
> 
> ...


Publish your ANZSCO and points breakdown ,someone will answer your query.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 65+5? Not clear from your post.
> 
> With 70+5 there is a chance with NSW... i think, in the next 3-6 months, or sooner.
> 
> ...


Hi,
do you think with 65+5 (pte10) structural engineer 233214 have any chance to get an invitation from NSW within 4 months?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> No genius mind can tell you the details if you do not provide the details.
> 
> You will definitely get 189 invite easily in the next round.
> 
> But then provide your exact details of your occupation and points. Only then the most genius can answer your question


did you submit for 190 also. 
I thought 189 should be coming soon.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi members, what are the chances of invitation in the next few rounds ? Other engg. Pro( engineering technologist 233914), EOI of 7th nov2017 with 70 points. Thanks


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Sam701 said:
> ...



Lol, maybe its just a prediction. I read it in some forums where people were hoping against the hope.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Lol, maybe its just a prediction. I read it in some forums where people were hoping against the hope.


Problem is no one is able to digest these 300 invitation rounds. That's why rumors/hopes are high.


----------



## Hari.S (Apr 4, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> No genius mind can tell you the details if you do not provide the details.
> 
> You will definitely get 189 invite easily in the next round.
> 
> But then provide your exact details of your occupation and points. Only then the most genius can answer your question


Sorry Guys, it was my first post in the forum. I missed to give you the essential details.

Applied under: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Age: 30
English test: 20
Education: 15
Australian study: 05
Total points: 70

I do not have an relevant education matching my experience, and had to clear the ACS assessment with an RPL. So I was not able to claim any points for my experience (total experience: 7.9 years). And that has also stopped me from applying for 190 state sponsorship's, as all of them need candidates with experience in the occupation.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hari.S said:


> Sorry Guys, it was my first post in the forum. I missed to give you the essential details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is still a huge backlog of 75 pointers making it impossible for 70 pointers to be invited this financial year unless there is a significant change.

However, you do stand a chance with 190 NSW. They do not require any work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari.S (Apr 4, 2017)

foxes said:


> There is still a huge backlog of 75 pointers making it impossible for 70 pointers to be invited this financial year unless there is a significant change.
> 
> However, you do stand a chance with 190 NSW. They do not require any work experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply Foxes, I applied earlier for NSW's 190 but did not get any invite from them for over an month. After which I changed the state to Victoria in the skillselect, no luck till date on that as well. I have re-initiated an invite for NSW as per your advice.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hari.S said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Foxes, I applied earlier for NSW's 190 but did not get any invite from them for over an month. After which I changed the state to Victoria in the skillselect, no luck till date on that as well. I have re-initiated an invite for NSW as per your advice.




I have exactly the same points breakdown as you and same occupation too (check my signature).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi,
> 
> do you think with 65+5 (pte10) structural engineer 233214 have any chance to get an invitation from NSW within 4 months?




Thats too hard to say, now focus is in the next FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salika said:


> Sorry, I have my own total 70 point for 189 visa and 70+5 for 190 visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think with nsw there is a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
I wanted to know if to apply for 190 i have to mention the state i.e NSW, SA,VIC etc?
I applied it like that? Check the picture pls


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

hi guys,

Why there is no update for April rounds,any body have any information?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

usmanalisaki said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Why there is no update for April rounds,any body have any information?




No one knows until the official information is released on their website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

foxes said:


> usmanalisaki said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys,
> ...


Lol, official information is pending since 21st March. Seems like they will only release the details next year in July.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello! Has anyone been invited with just 70 points?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgplearns said:


> Hello! Has anyone been invited with just 70 points?


My friend please elaborate more with details. If one is supposed to answer just your question then the answer is YES!!!! There are people who have been heavily invited with 70 points.

But which occupation are you concerned about. Is it a pro rata or non pro rata.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> My friend please elaborate more with details. If one is supposed to answer just your question then the answer is YES!!!! There are people who have been heavily invited with 70 points.
> 
> But which occupation are you concerned about. Is it a pro rata or non pro rata.


I have been assessed by ACS positively. And VETASSESS too for my degree. It's AQF Bachelors. 

ANZSCO CODE - 2613 / Software Developer

Poinst break down:

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience in Australia - 5

I will be lodging my EOI in Australia where I currently reside.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgplearns said:


> I have been assessed by ACS positively. And VETASSESS too for my degree. It's AQF Bachelors.
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 2613 / Software Developer
> 
> ...


70 pointers are ruled for 189 for at least four to five months if the current trend prevails. You have fair chance for NSW or VIC since you have 20 in English 

From January until first round of April 1st round, the backlog of 261313 saw only 75 pointers moving by ten days. But then suddenly last round of April saw 261313 movement of 75 pointers moving only by three days.

So far 75 pointers have been invited till March 15th. I am waiting with March 20th date of effect. I am just five days away but now I don even know if I will get an invite


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello All..Any accountants got invitation recently in this thread with 75+5 ??


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> 70 pointers are ruled for 189 for at least four to five months if the current trend prevails. You have fair chance for NSW or VIC since you have 20 in English
> 
> From January until first round of April 1st round, the backlog of 261313 saw only 75 pointers moving by ten days. But then suddenly last round of April saw 261313 movement of 75 pointers moving only by three days.
> 
> So far 75 pointers have been invited till March 15th. I am waiting with March 20th date of effect. I am just five days away but now I don even know if I will get an invite


Thank you! I know someone who just applied for the 189 & 190, with 75 and 80 points respectively. She still doesn't have an invitation. It has been several weeks now. 
Your answer explains why. I think she's really worried because they need to leave ASAP. 

In my case, I worry less as I am already here with a valid VISA. But I find it rather alarming that anyone with points below 70 might not get an invitation at all within a year.

Based on your advice, I will try both 189 and 190 for EOI.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgplearns said:


> Thank you! I know someone who just applied for the 189 & 190, with 75 and 80 points respectively. She still doesn't have an invitation. It has been several weeks now.
> Your answer explains. I think she's really worried because they need to leave ASAP.
> 
> In my case, I worry less as I am already here with a valid VISA. But I find it rather alarming that anyone with points below 70 might not get an invitation at all within a year.
> ...


Just apply for 189 and keep it. Cos you are never going to get 189 at least for another four to five months with the current trend.

If things drastically change after July then we can expect some turnaround. But try seriously for 190 if you are okay


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Just apply for 189 and keep it. Cos you are never going to get 189 at least for another four to five months with the current trend.
> 
> If things drastically change after July then we can expect some turnaround. But try seriously for 190 if you are okay


Thank you! I am quite honestly scared about July like everyone else, so I will likely do my best to lodge the EOI on the first week of June. Probably earlier. 
I believe it's getting a bit worse every year. We obviously experience that. 

Australia has a lot of Computer Science graduates who cannot find a job. The government is trying to solve that problem.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgplearns said:


> Thank you! I am quite honestly scared about July like everyone else, so I will likely do my best to lodge the EOI on the first week of June. Probably earlier.
> I believe it's getting a bit worse every year. We obviously experience that.
> 
> Australia has a lot of Computer Science graduates who cannot find a job. The government is trying to solve that problem.



Good luck bud.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> 70 pointers are ruled for 189 for at least four to five months if the current trend prevails. You have fair chance for NSW or VIC since you have 20 in English
> 
> From January until first round of April 1st round, the backlog of 261313 saw only 75 pointers moving by ten days. But then suddenly last round of April saw 261313 movement of 75 pointers moving only by three days.
> 
> So far 75 pointers have been invited till March 15th. I am waiting with March 20th date of effect. I am just five days away but now I don even know if I will get an invite


I'm waiting for ACS but hoping with the positive assessment for 261313, I should be getting 75 points. The trend showed that people who got 75 points generally got ITA in 2 weeks. But you mentioned that they're moving slow now. How do I know about this? I'm afraid this is leading to similar situation in US where they had tons of Software professionals who applied for GC and since there were many, every year the GC processing moved just 2 weeks. Question - how long do you think someone who got 75 points has to wait for ITA?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> I'm waiting for ACS but hoping with the positive assessment for 261313, I should be getting 75 points. The trend showed that people who got 75 points generally got ITA in 2 weeks. But you mentioned that they're moving slow now. How do I know about this? I'm afraid this is leading to similar situation in US where they had tons of Software professionals who applied for GC and since there were many, every year the GC processing moved just 2 weeks. Question - how long do you think someone who got 75 points has to wait for ITA?



The current bavlog has been cleared until 15.03.2018. Until April 1st round starting from January we saw the backlog moving at 8 to 10 days average(source is homeaffairs and immitracker). But the last round alone was exceptional where I was one of the victims of it. It moves only from March 13th to March 15th. We will have to see what they do on May 9th round.

My DOE is 20.03.2018 at 75


----------



## prabhakarthiru (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi all,

can we apply ACS separately for different code, is it legal thing. If its so, I would also like to apply for two different code.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

Offical results for April 4th round published on DHA website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

prabhakarthiru said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> can we apply ACS separately for different code, is it legal thing. If its so, I would also like to apply for two different code.




Yes, as long as ACS accept it its fine. 
Most of the guys in here got 2-3 assessments with different codes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

((((Bala))). Finally, they've updated the 4th April round. I'm learning to be hopeful man in each and every step.


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi,
> do you think with 65+5 (pte10) structural engineer 233214 have any chance to get an invitation from NSW within 4 months?


Hi skrp did you get the invitaion? what states you have applied. I am structural engineer at 55+5 points. what do think are my chances of invitaion?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

*This is great news guys.*

In the budget, there was encouraging news which suggests me that things gonna be back to 3k+ invites after election in July 2018.


----------



## abhinay.agathamudi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190(VIC) on March 21st. Please find below for my profile
Age points 30
IELTS points 10
Qualification 15 points Job code 262112 
Work experience 10 points (5 for experience in INDIA and 5 for experience in AUS)

I have received pre invite from VIC on Apr 6th and they refused to nominate my profile after pre invite.

By end of June I will gain 5 more points for experience.
what are chances of receiving invite for 189 with 70 points.
Does it depend on the quota consumed as my Job code (only 1/10th quota is consumed) has plenty of consumed quota
I just wanted to know about unconsumed quota, will they carry forward it to next financial or lapse the quota or spend it in the current financial year.

thanks for support


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

abhinay.agathamudi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190(VIC) on March 21st. Please find below for my profile
> Age points 30
> ...


Things changed since Oct-Nov 2017. No one can tell you now that how long will it take to get invite in 189 at the points 65 or 70. With 65 points chances are almost nil in next 1 year and with 70 people hope that they may get invite in next 5-6 months from date of EoI if things goes back to normal from July 2018. No-one knows how things will go with immigration as elections are looming in Australia in May-July 2019.

Getting 5 more points will help you for sure to get you 70 points total, but if you go for PTE then you may get 20 points for english and that will change whole game for you. With 80 points you will get invite within a month.

Good luck.


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

*189 Invitations*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for 189 Visa Last year (20-May-2017) with 65 Points for Mechanical Engineering 233512. Is there any chance that I get my invitation by end of this year?

(As ISCAH website predicts, EOI Submitted a year back are invited]

Also I have applied for State sponsorship to NSW and Victoria with 65+5 Points and till awaiting for the invitations.

Does this multiple submission of EOI's will have any impact on the receipt of the invitation?

Please confirm

Regards,

Suresh Kumar.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 Visa Last year (20-May-2017) with 65 Points for Mechanical Engineering 233512. Is there any chance that I get my invitation by end of this year?
> 
> ...


No it won't. You can submit multiple EOIs


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> No it won't. You can submit multiple EOIs



Thanks Mate. Anyways I am preparing for PTE and will be having my third attempt to score 79+.

Regards,

Suresh


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ksuresh209 said:


> Thanks Mate. Anyways I am preparing for PTE and will be having my third attempt to score 79+.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suresh


Good luck and you can update anytime your EOI. The DOE if there is a change in points


----------



## Sananda (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi,

We have updated acs, doe is 1st August 2018 for 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points, for software engineers 261313
Can someone kindly suggest when we can expect the eoi invitation?


----------

